# C&R, wie gehts weiter?



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

Guten Abend,

zuerst einmal möchte ich anmerken, dass ich hier keine CR Diskussion oder ähnliches starten möchte. Wäre sehr gut wenn wir hier sachlich bleiben. Wem das Thema nicht gefällt einfach nicht weiterlesen|wavey:

Also zur Frage: 

Wo gehr der CR Trend hin? 

Glaubt ihr das sich sowas auf die Mehrheit der Deutschen Angler übergreifen könnte wie zB in Holland?

Könnten die Gesetzregelung sich anpassen?

Wir haben ja die Gewässer für atemberaubendes Fischen... können wir den Niederlanden nach eifern?

Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn wir ein bisschen mehr mit Verstand entnehmen würden. 

LG,LD


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Welche Gesetze?
Zum dem Thema gibts außer dem Tierschutzgesetz keine weiteren...

In keinem Landesfischereigesetz steht dazu was.


----------



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Welche Gesetze?
> Zum dem Thema gibts außer dem Tierschutzgesetz keine weiteren...
> 
> In keinem Landesfischereigesetz steht dazu was.



Jenes Gesetz meinte ich.


----------



## mainzel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

wir bei uns im verein dürften gar nicht Fische über mindestmaß zurück setzen...
#d#d


----------



## Veit (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Nach dem Gespräch was ich letztes Wochenende mit zwei Fischereiaufsehern hatte, muss ich leider sagen, dass es vorallem in den Riegen der Vereinsfunktionäre noch jede Menge absolute Hohlköpfe mit totaler Kochtopfanglermetalität gibt und somit C&R auch in Zukunft bei größeren Teilen der Anglerschaft ein verpöntes Thema bleiben wird. Armes Deutschland!
Erfreulich ist aber, dass es gerade bei Junganglern einen positiven Trend zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Resource Fisch gibt. Das merke ich nicht nur durch Postings hier im Board sondern auch durch Erlebnisse am Wasser. So besteht Hoffnung das zumindest langfristig die Hardcore-Pottis seltener werden.


----------



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Nach dem Gespräch was ich letztes Wochenende mit zwei Fischereiaufsehern hatte, muss ich leider sagen, dass es vorallem in den Riegen der Vereinsfunktionäre noch jede Menge absolute Hohlköpfe mit totaler Kochtopfanglermetalität gibt und somit C&R auch in Zukunft bei größeren Teilen der Anglerschaft ein verpöntes Thema bleiben wird. Armes Deutschland!
> Erfreulich ist aber, dass es gerade bei Junganglern einen positiven Trend zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Resource Fisch gibt. Das merke ich nicht nur durch Postings hier im Board sondern auch durch Erlebnisse am Wasser. So besteht Hoffnung das zumindest langfristig die Hardcore-Pottis seltener werden.



Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ob Jäger oder Angler. Oft kommt das Argument das große Raubfische das Gewässer leer fressen würden..


----------



## mainzel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Nach dem Gespräch was ich letztes Wochenende mit zwei Fischereiaufsehern hatte, muss ich leider sagen, dass es vorallem in den Riegen der Vereinsfunktionäre noch jede Menge absolute Hohlköpfe mit totaler Kochtopfanglermetalität gibt und somit C&R auch in Zukunft bei größeren Teilen der Anglerschaft ein verpöntes Thema bleiben wird. Armes Deutschland!



Genau so ist es bei uns auch...#q


----------



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



mainzel schrieb:


> wir bei uns im verein dürften gar nicht Fische über mindestmaß zurück setzen...
> #d#d



manchmal kann man echt nichts machen. die rutschen einem einfach aus den fingern... fische sind halt glitschig.


----------



## J-son (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich habe ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Ob Jäger oder Angler. Oft kommt das Argument das große Raubfische das Gewässer leer fressen würden..



Jo,

musste ich mir während der Fischerei-Ausbildung auch anhören:
"Ein Fisch über 20 Pfund ist ein Schadfisch für's Gewässer."
Dabei war da nichtmal von Raubfischen allein die Rede...

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## weserwaller07 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hallo@all!
Solange Funktionäre immer noch eine Rachensperre:vfür Sinnvoller halten als eine Abhakmatte wird sich keine vernünftige Diskussion führen lassen!
P.s.:Also alle mal überlegen sich nicht mal bei der nächsten Vereinswahl zu Melden!!!:m
Gruß weserwaller07!!


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Nach dem Gespräch was ich letztes Wochenende mit zwei Fischereiaufsehern hatte, muss ich leider sagen, dass es vorallem in den Riegen der Vereinsfunktionäre noch jede Menge absolute Hohlköpfe mit totaler Kochtopfanglermetalität gibt und somit C&R auch in Zukunft bei größeren Teilen der Anglerschaft ein verpöntes Thema bleiben wird. Armes Deutschland!
> Erfreulich ist aber, dass es gerade bei Junganglern einen positiven Trend zum verantwortungsvollen Umgang mit der Resource Fisch gibt. Das merke ich nicht nur durch Postings hier im Board sondern auch durch Erlebnisse am Wasser. So besteht Hoffnung das zumindest langfristig die Hardcore-Pottis seltener werden.


 
Ich gehe davon aus, das Du Dir Dein Posting vor dem Absenden noch einmal durchgelesen haben wirst...

Umso schlimmer: "absolute Hohlköpfe mit totaler Kochtopfanglermentalität", "Armes Deutschland", "Hardcore-Pottis" , möcht ich jetzt nicht mal ansatzweise kommentieren!

Zu der Resource Fisch: Mein Tipp - laß die doch einfach in Ruhe und spiel woanders!|wavey:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## mainzel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> manchmal kann man echt nichts machen. die rutschen einem einfach aus den fingern... fische sind halt glitschig.



Pasiert mir auch ständig....


----------



## forelle03 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Jeder so wie er mag und will. Es sollte niemanden Vorschriften gemacht werden wann er Fische zurück setzt oder mit nimmt solange Schonmaße/zeiten und Fangmenge eingehalten werden.
Zu überlegen wären vom Gesetzgeber die überalteten Schonmaße, die von den einzelnen Vereinen auch individuell gestaltet sind z.B Hechtschonmaß 55 oder 60cm.
Da sollte man den Hebel ansetzen.
Alles andere bleibt jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich töte nix was ich nicht verwerten kann!
Und niemand kann mich zum töten zwingen nur weil es so geschrieben steht.Aber langsam kommt das alte denken wieder durch.Auch der Setzkescher findet wieder mehr anklang,ist doch auch nicht Sinn der Sache alles tot zu hauen.
Eure Kinder wollen auch noch wilde Fische sehen und evtl.auch fangen!


----------



## Veit (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das Du Dir Dein Posting vor dem Absenden noch einmal durchgelesen haben wirst...
> 
> Umso schlimmer: "absolute Hohlköpfe mit totaler Kochtopfanglermentalität", "Armes Deutschland", "Hardcore-Pottis" , möcht ich jetzt nicht mal ansatzweise kommentieren!



Ja hab ich und ich find, ich habs fast noch zu nett ausgedrückt.


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, das Du Dir Dein Posting vor dem Absenden noch einmal durchgelesen haben wirst...
> 
> Umso schlimmer: "absolute Hohlköpfe mit totaler Kochtopfanglermentalität", "Armes Deutschland", "Hardcore-Pottis" , möcht ich jetzt nicht mal ansatzweise kommentieren!
> 
> ...


Leute die alles wahrlos totknüppeln, egal ob ihr Fanglimit erreicht ist, oder sie die Fische garnicht mehr sinnvoll verwerten können, sind doch na sone Leute wie Veit schon sagte.C&R in Deutschland wird es wohl nie geben#c.Aber sinnvolle Entnahme würde schon reichen.Aber es wird immer Leute geben, die sich die Tiefkühltrühe bis zum Anschlag voll machen#d.


----------



## Blauzahn (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hallo,
auch wenn ich bekennender "Entnahmefischer" bin möchte ich doch kurz meine Gedanken zu Deiner Forderung darlegen.
Die Angelfischerei ist eine sehr alte Betätigung, welche in früheren Zeiten der Nahrungsbeschaffung diente.
Heute geht es beim Angeln nicht mehr ums Überleben, auch nicht um den Broterwerb, es geht um den fairen Umgang mit der lebenden Kreatur, der mit Respekt begegnet werden muss. Lange schon bevor Tierschutz in Gesetzen festgelegt war, entstanden für die Jagd und Angelfischerei ungeschriebene Regeln, die sogenannte Waidgerechtigkeit. Grundlage hierfür ist der Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur, die es zu erbeuten gilt. Waidgerechtes Angeln geht weit über die inzwischen in Fischereirecht, Tier- und Naturschutzgesetzen übernommenen Regeln hinaus. Denn es geht beim Angeln nicht um das bloße Beute machen. Ein Fisch soll eine faire Chance erhalten dem Fang zu entgehen. Auch nach dem Fang gibt es klare Regeln um unnötiges Leiden des Fisches zu vermeiden. 
Die Frage die sich mir nun stellt ist, welches Verhalten waidgerechter ist, jene, den Fisch zu fangen um ihn anschließend wieder freizulassen oder jene den Fisch zu entnehmen. Ich schreibe bewußt "entnehmen" da zu oft, viel zu oft von "abschlagen" gesprochen wird. 
Es gibt klare Gesetze was den Fang und die Entnahme eines Fisches angeht und es bedarf keines neuen Gesetzes, welches mir als Angler vorschreibt, dass ich den gefangenen "maßigen" Fisch zurücksetzen muß. Nach dem festegelegtem Fanglimit am jeweiligen Gewässer gehe ich, der praktizierende C&R'ler angelt weiter. 
Was ist waidgerechter?

Bitte nicht übel nehmen, dass ich Eure Diskussion in ungewollte Richtungen lenke, aber in einem öffentlichen Forum sollte ein Gedankenaustausch und die Vertretung von Standpunkten erlaubt sein.

Grüße,
René


----------



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Wie gesagt meine Frage ist, wie sich CR in Deutschland weiter entwickelt. Keine Diskussion ob sinnvoll oder nicht.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



fantazia schrieb:


> wird immer Leute geben, die sich die Tiefkühltrühe bis zum Anschlag voll machen#d.


 
Wer genug hat, hört halt auf zu angeln!

Bei mir persönlich kommt überigens KEIN Fisch in die Truhe, sondern wird FRISCH verarbeitet! Somit gewährleiste ich für mich selber einen ganz klasse Geschmack - und hole nicht einen mehr raus als ich brauch.

Wo ist das Problem?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Mann oh Mann, jeder der *absolu*t gegen oder für C & R ist liegt falsch. Der eine will ( fast alles ) zurückgesetzt sehen, der andere ( fast alles ) entnommen. 
Da es auch vernünftige Angler gibt, wird das der eine oder andere Nicht-Absolutist schon richtig machen !!!
Wenn ich den Fisch grundsätzlich zurücksetze brauche ich nicht mehr angeln !


----------



## forelle03 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Blauzahn
Jeder kann sein Meinung äussern und darlegen denn nur so können wir Sachen verbessern ohne daß eine Seite benachteiligt wird.
Du hast in deinem Posting eigendlich alles gesagt und doch muss 
jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## $hadow (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Das hört sich jetzt vielleicht total verdroschen an, spiegelt aber meine Erfahrungen komplett wieder.

Solange in den Vorständen noch Männer mit weißen Haaren sitzen, wird sich nichts ändern.

Vielleicht schaut das ganze bei euch anders aus, aber ich wurd letzte Saison beim Zurücksetzen von einem Zander mal richtig angepflaumt, von einer dieser Personen.


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Wer genug hat, hört halt auf zu angeln!
> 
> Bei mir persönlich kommt überigens KEIN Fisch in die Truhe, sondern wird FRISCH verarbeitet! Somit gewährleiste ich für mich selber einen ganz klasse Geschmack - und hole nicht einen mehr raus als ich brauch.
> 
> ...


Schön wärs wenn es alle so machen würden.Aber es gibt leider mehr als genug!!! die keine Grenzen kennen und alles mitnehmen was sie fangen.Und die hören ganz sicher nicht auf wenn sie genug haben.Dann gehts bei denen erst richtig los.


----------



## Veit (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Wer genug hat, hört halt auf zu angeln!
> 
> Bei mir persönlich kommt überigens KEIN Fisch in die Truhe, sondern wird FRISCH verarbeitet! Somit gewährleiste ich für mich selber einen ganz klasse Geschmack - und hole nicht einen mehr raus als ich brauche.


Das finde ich eine vernünftige Einstellung! #6

So vernünftig bin ich leider nicht, denn ich angle weiter.:g

Aber mal ehrlich, wenn du beispielweise zum Bodden oder ein anderes Topp-Gewässer fährst, viel Kohle für Sprit, Boot und eventuell noch Guiding ausgegeben hast, es beißt gut und du hast nach ner Stunde dein Fanglimit erreicht, hörst du dann auch auf zu angeln?


----------



## Blauzahn (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Wie gesagt meine Frage ist, wie sich CR in Deutschland weiter entwickelt. Keine Diskussion ob sinnvoll oder nicht.



Eine Antwort wird es nicht geben, da Befürworter und Gegner des C&R keinen Konsens finden werden.
Gesetzliche Regelungen setzen Notwendigkeiten voraus, welche über Befindlichkeiten stehen sollten, diese Notwendigkeit liegt nicht vor, demnach wird es kein Gesetz geben.
Derweil diskutieren wir weiter über die Befindlichkeiten :m

Grüße,
René


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Also Schatten, was soll sich den ändern ?
Das sage mal genau - Kein Fisch mehr entnommen ?
Du solltest Dir mal die Zeit nehmen, mit Angelgegnern zu diskutieren..........


----------



## perch (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

ich hoffe,daß es endlich mal ein sachlicher thread in sache c&r wird.


ich persönlich esse gerne fisch,was aber nicht bedeutet,das ich jedem fisch vor die mütze haue.
ich frage mich aber immer wieder,warum holland ,schweden...etc.einen so guten raubfischbestand haben.bestimmt nicht weil dort catch and freese vom gesetz her vorgeschrieben ist,wie hier in deutschland ist.
einen maßigen fisch,der es nicht überlebt(tiefes schlucken....) und in der schonzeit gefangen wurde begraben zu müssen, ist doch hirnrissig und typisch deutsche bürokratie.

wenn da nicht ein hebel vorgelegt wird,wird das auch mit dem c&r in deutschland nix.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Das finde ich eine vernünftige Einstellung! #6
> 
> So vernünftig bin ich leider nicht, denn ich angle weiter.:g
> 
> Aber mal ehrlich, wenn du beispielweise zum Bodden oder ein anderes Topp-Gewässer fährst, viel Kohle für Sprit, Boot und eventuell noch Guiding ausgegeben hast, es beißt gut und du hast nach ner Stunde dein Fanglimit erreicht, hörst du dann auch auf zu angeln?


 
Nun, ich bin kein Sportfischer! Ich angele in meiner kleinen aber feinen Angelwelt. Dazu gehören unter anderem meine Teiche (ich weiß, mit ner dicken Hose kann man locker stinken!). Ansonsten bin ich noch nie weiter als ca. 40 km zum Angeln gefahren. Ist halt sehr überschaubar mein Angelleben.

Wenn ich dann aber doch mal an "außergewöhnlichen" Gewässern angle und prima fange... höre ich nach dem Erreichen meines persönlichen Limits natürlich nicht auf! Da werden noch Vier Stück rausgeholt und an die Eltern und Schwiegereltern verteilt, und dann ist Sense!|wavey:

Gruß Stefan


----------



## $hadow (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Also Schatten, was soll sich den ändern ?
> Das sage mal genau - Kein Fisch mehr entnommen ?
> Du solltest Dir mal die Zeit nehmen, mit Angelgegnern zu diskutieren..........




Ich hab nichts von totalem C&R gesagt - Betreibe ich doch selbst nicht.Der Barsch im Avatar durfte auch als Backfisch herhalten (und wird hoffentlich 2,3 mal in dieser Saison auch wiederholt) Lediglich die Einstellung, sowie die Gesetzgebung muss geändert/gelockert werden.

Mit Angelgegnern hab ich oft genug gequatscht. Bestes Beispiel is meine Schwester, die rein gornix davon hielt, bis ich die Olle mal mitschleppte und ihr den ganzen Kram verdeutlichte. Tja, Things changed.


----------



## weserwaller07 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@perch!
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen,es geht doch eigentlich nur darum eine Wahl zu haben und nicht per Gesetz zu bestimmten handlungen gezwungen zu werden!
MfGweserwaller07!!


----------



## gründler (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



perch schrieb:


> warum holland ,schweden...etc.einen so guten raubfischbestand haben.bestimmt nicht weil dort catch and freese vom gesetz her vorgeschrieben ist,wie hier in deutschland ist.


 
Und die die hier die fresse aufreißen das ist nicht zulässig etc.du hast zu töten nix zurück setzen usw,genau die sind es die 4 mal im Jahr zb. zum Ebro Norge Schweden Holland etc.fahren,und dann hier in Deutschland rumprozen was sie für tolle Angler sind mit ihren 30 Welsen in einer Woche schön posieren fürs Foto und dann zurück damit weil wir können ja nix davon mitnehmen.Ob nun Zander Hecht egal welcher Fisch,aber hier streng nach Bleistiftbürokratie leben das sind mir die richtigen.

Ps:Sch...Heuchelei!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Nach dem 2007
eine neue Vorstandschaft gewählt worden war bei uns im verein, und 2008 die Versammlung stattfand gab der Vorstand einen Antrag zur Abstimmung.
Das Mann Grosse fische zurücksetzt(Laichfische).

Seine Worte waren wer von euch hier anwesenden muss sich von fisch ernären?,mich kotzt die sinnlose  Entnahme  an , "es wird sich nur beschwert hier ist nichts drin" u.s.w und warum?? weil jeder alles abschlagen tut . Nach langem fragen beantworten war die Wahl. 

mit einem Ergebnis was verblüffend war

Über 80% waren dafür.


und so sehe ich es auch man kann ja Fische entnehmen, und soll es auch aber doch keinen Karpfen mit 10 oder sogar 15kg oder einen hecht mit  1m u.s.w


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich glaube so langsam kriegen wir alle hier Schwierigkeiten!

der Themenstarter Living Dead hat in seinem Startposting im ersten Satz erwähnt, daß er hier wirklich keine C+R Diskussion wünscht... und wo sind wir jetzt?
Ist halt ein sehr polarisierendes Thema, ich erwisch mich selbst dabei, noch ganz andere Sachen posten zu wollen...

Gleich haut der erste Mod rein, und dann machts auch kein Spaß mehr...

in diesem Sinne 
Stefan


----------



## gründler (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Man sollte vieleicht mal in erwägung ziehen ob das Gesetz Jeder massige Fisch ist nach dem Fang zu töten auch so positiv gesehen wird.
Eine Umfrage was haltet oder wie haltet ihr es mit dem zurücksetzen,oder ist das Gesetz in euren Augen überflüssig würde da vieleicht mehr aussagen wie es in Deutschland mit der Einstellung aussieht.
lg


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Das positive denken ist ja da, aber bring das  mal an einen 50-60Jährigen Vorstand ran. Das ist das Problem  die sind in einer andere Zeit aufgewachsen, wie wir  und das wir vorgesetzt.



Wen diese Läute nicht mehr da sind wird das denken vieler anderst sein, war bei uns auch so im verein ganze 10Jahre lang.


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Man sollte vieleicht mal in erwägung ziehen ob das Gesetz Jeder massige Fisch ist nach dem Fang zu töten auch so positiv gesehen wird.
> Eine Umfrage was haltet oder wie haltet ihr es mit dem zurücksetzen,oder ist das Gesetz in euren Augen überflüssig würde da vieleicht mehr aussagen wie es in Deutschland mit der Einstellung aussieht.
> lg


mach mal auf das ding#6.würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## gründler (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Das positive denken ist ja da, aber bring das mal an einen 50-60Jährigen Vorstand ran. Das ist das Problem die sind in einer andere Zeit aufgewachsen, wie wir und das wir vorgesetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wen diese Läute nicht mehr da sind wird das denken vieler anderst sein, war bei uns auch so im verein ganze 10Jahre lang.


 


Also das kann ich hier nicht sagen auch die Nachbarvereine denken mittlerweile ähnlich(bis auf 2-3 ausnahmen)unser Vorstand sieht das so,jeder so wie er mag.Es wird niemand zum einem noch zum anderen verpflichtet.Obwohl unser Vorstand fast Ü50 besetzt ist!
lg


----------



## gründler (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



fantazia schrieb:


> mach mal auf das ding#6.würde mich auch interessieren.


 
Ja macht doch wer mag soll es tun!


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Folgendes möchte ich mal so zum Nachdenken geben.

Das oft zitierte " Entnahmegesetz ", welches es in absoluter Form gar nicht gibt, verdanken wir gerade den Hardcore C&Rern. Hier insbesondere den Karpfenanglern. Diese unsinnige Regelung ist entstanden aus der offen propagierten und lauthals als vertretbar und richtig, nein als das einzig Wahre, angepriesenen Art und Weise, mit den Fischen umzugehen. 
Dabei wurde ( und wird ) vollkommen vergessen, dass Teile der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung dafür nun überhaupt kein Verständnis haben. Es wird und wurde nicht bedacht, das genau dieses C&R Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner ist. 
Anstatt, wie all die vielen Jahre zuvor einfach den gesunden Menschenverstand walten zu lassen, erwuchs aus dieser Ideologie auch noch der missionarische Drang, es der breiten Masse aller Angler aufdiktieren zu wollen. 
Dieser Schuß ging nicht nur voll nach hinten los, nein, viele haben noch nicht mal den Knall gehört. 

Einfach den Ball flachhalten, anderen auch mal einen Fisch für die Küche gönnen, daran arbeiten das vereinsinterne und Gewässerspezifische Regelungen getroffen werden, und gut ist. 

Die Fische , die ich in einem Jahr entnehme, kann ich locker an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen. Da brauch ich nicht mal alle Finger für. 

Zur eigentlichen Fragestellung:

Ich glaube ebenso wenig daran, das es in Deutschland eine gesetzliche Regelung für C&R geben wird, wie daran, dass wir Angler endlich mal begreifen das unsere ganz persönliche Einstellung nicht das Maß aller Dinge ist, sondern die des Gegenübers ganz genau die gleiche Berechtigung hat.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Man sollte vieleicht mal in erwägung ziehen ob das Gesetz Jeder massige Fisch ist nach dem Fang zu töten auch so positiv gesehen wird.
> Eine Umfrage was haltet oder wie haltet ihr es mit dem zurücksetzen,oder ist das Gesetz in euren Augen überflüssig würde da vieleicht mehr aussagen wie es in Deutschland mit der Einstellung aussieht.
> lg


 

Auch hierzu wiederkäuender Weise.

Einen Fisch zu töten, für den man keine Verwendung hat verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz. Es obliegt dem Ermessen des Fängers, ob er einen gefangenen Fisch verwerten kann oder nicht. Niemand kann mir vorschreiben, einen Irrtünmlich beim Zanderansitz gefangenen Aal essen zu müssen. 
Das Entnahmegebot ( ein Gesetz gibt es dazu nicht ) ist dem Tierschutzgesetz untergeordnet. 
Das funktioniert natürlich nicht, wenn ich mich vorher auf den Marktplatz stelle und allen verkünde, das ich C&R betreibe. 
Wie in meinem vorigen posting:

Einfach den Ball flachhalten und den gesunden Menschenverstand walten lassen.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Wen diese Läute nicht mehr da sind wird das denken vieler anderst sein, war bei uns auch so im verein ganze 10Jahre lang.


 
Hmmm, wenn diese "Läute" nicht mehr da sind, muß ja Ersatz her... #6

Irgendwie wird nur noch durch die Vereinsbrille gesehen... darum geht es aber wirklich nicht!!!

Also Leute
Stefan


----------



## $hadow (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Eben leider doch - wobei leider das falsche Wort ist, da Vereinen viel zu verdanken ist.
Letztendlich ist der zuständige Verein der "zur Verantwortung gezogene" in diesen Fall.


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Folgendes möchte ich mal so zum Nachdenken geben.
> 
> Das oft zitierte " Entnahmegesetz ", welches es in absoluter Form gar nicht gibt, verdanken wir gerade den Hardcore C&Rern. Hier insbesondere den Karpfenanglern.


Das Gesetz gab es doch schon viele Jahre bevor es Carphunter gab die C&R betreiben oder nicht?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

gründler@ meinte das denken im Verein selber

Forellenzemmel@ es gibt immer mehr Junge  Menschen in Vereinen, und die Älteren neben langsam aber sicher ab


----------



## niddafischer (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

zu C&R kann ich nur sagen das ich es einfach nur dumm finde das es sogar ein gesetz gibt, dass man ein massigen fisch nichtmal zurücksetzen darf.ich meine wer nihmt schon ein 20kg karpfen mit???oder einen 2m wels???machen zwar welche aber ich würde sowas wirklich nich tun schlieslich hat der fisch ja sehr lange gebraucht um so groß zu werden und ich finde es einfach nur schade ein fisch umzubringen nur weil mann ihm essen möchte!


----------



## Veit (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Einen gesetzlichen Zwang zum C&R wie in Holland bei Hecht werden sicher auch nur die allerwenigsten wollen. Da wäre ich persönlich auch dagegen. Ich halte auch wenig von Anglern, die ALLES zurücksetzen, wobei ich für diese auch irgendwo Verständnis habe, denn warum sollte man etwas essen was einem nicht schmeckt. 
Gehe ich von mir aus, so esse ich immer wieder mit Genuß ein paar Mal im Jahr einen frisch gefangenen Zander, das reicht mir dann aber auch. Ab und an landet mal noch ein Fisch bei anderen Familienmitgliedern, das wars dann aber auch. Nun bin ich aber ein angelverrückter Typ und gehe, sofern keine Schonzeit dem im Wege steht, wenn möglich jeden Tag angeln, weil es für mich die schönste Möglichkeit ist in der Natur vom Alltag abzuschalten. Und ich fange viel mehr als ich verwerten kann. Es wäre doch hirnrissig, wenn ich trotzdem alles abschlage und dann das meiste in der Mülltonne landet. Leider kenne ich persönlich Angler, die so drauf sind. Alles wird mitgenommen, die Gefriertruhe ist proppevoll, obwohl soviel garnicht verwertet werden kann. Und meiner Meinung nach sind solche Erscheinungen ganz einfach auf die in Deutschland immernoch in vielen Köpfen vorherrschende Mentalität zurückzuführen. Also sozusagen ein hausgemachtes Problem. 
Ich bin ganz einfach dafür, dass die Gängelei aufhört! Es sollte jedem freigestellt sein ob er einen maßigen Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht. Und nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern auch in der Tat, was heißen soll das auch Vereinsfunktionäre dahinter stehen müssen.
Das sollte so einfach angestrebt werden! - Meine Meinung!
Ich habe übrigens einen 65jährigen Angelfreund, der früher alle Karpfen mitgenommen hat obwohl er viele garnicht selbst gegessen hat. Er kannte es einfach nicht anders. Vor drei Jahren habe ich ihn kennengelernt und er geht seitdem fast ausschließlich mit mir angeln. Nachdem ich mit ihm ein paar gute Gespräche über den Sinn von C&R geführt habe, hat er sein Handeln schlagartig geändert und nimmt jetzt nur noch ganz selten Fische mit, die er dann auch wirklich selbst isst. Ohne dass ich ihn auch nur einmal dazu gedrängt habe, einen Schuppenträger, den er gerade gefangen hat, jetzt doch lieber zurückzusetzen! An díesem Beispiel sieht man, dass es auch durchaus möglich ist, die Denkweise der älteren Semestern zu ändern.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Große Fische sorgen auch für ungleich viel mehr Nachwuchs, als kleine FIsche.

Ich bin aus dem Grund auch nach Frankreich gewechselt, weil es dort nämlich verpönt ist, Fische mitzunehmen  
Na ja, nicht nur das, sondern es sind auch die Gewässer besser, als bei uns. Wieso ? WEIL die Fische wieder zurückgesetzt werden und diese auch richtig groß werden. Das heißt nicht, dass diese dann einem an den Haken springen.
Oder Schweden und Irland oder England z.B. , dort ist releasen nicht nur erlaubt, sondern geboten, bzw. Entnahme verboten.
Ohne Zwischenschonmaß wären viele Hechtgewässer schon leergefischt.

Wahrscheinlich würde eine Unterschriftensammlung etwas bewirken. 

Aber ich muss auch zugeben, ich bin sehr ungeschickt. Immer , wenn ich das Messer zum abstechen zücke, dann glitscht mir der Fisch aus der Hand. Also würde ich wahrscheinlich verhungern, wenn es keine Supermärkte gäbe.


----------



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Einen gesetzlichen Zwang zum C&R werden sicher auch nur die allerwenigsten wollen. Da wäre ich persönlich auch dagegen. Ich halte auch wenig von Anglern, die ALLES zurücksetzen, wobei ich für diese auch irgendwo Verständnis habe, denn warum sollte man etwas essen was einem nicht schmeckt.
> Gehe ich von mir aus, so esse ich immer wieder mit Genuß ein paar Mal im Jahr einen frisch gefangenen Zander, das reicht mir dann aber auch. Ab und an landet mal noch ein Fisch bei anderen Familienmitgliedern, das wars dann aber auch. Nun bin ich aber ein angelverrückter Typ und gehe, sofern keine Schonzeit dem im Wege steht, wenn möglich jeden Tag angeln, weil es für mich die schönste Möglichkeit ist in der Natur vom Alltag abzuschalten. Und ich fange viel mehr als ich verwerten kann. Es wäre doch hirnrissig, wenn ich trotzdem alles abschlage und dann das meiste in der Mülltonne landet. Leider kenne ich persönlich Angler, die so drauf sind. Alles wird mitgenommen, die Gefriertruhe ist proppevoll, obwohl soviel garnicht verwertet werden kann. Und meiner Meinung nach sind solche Erscheinungen ganz einfach auf die in Deutschland immernoch in vielen Köpfen vorherschende Mentalität zurückzuführen. Also sozusagen ein hausgemachtes Problem.
> Ich bin ganz einfach dafür, dass die Gängelei aufhört! Es sollte jedem freigestellt sein ob er einen maßigen Fisch mitnimmt oder nicht. Und nicht nur auf dem Papier, sondern auch in der Tat, was heißen soll das auch Vereinsfunktionäre dahinter stehen müssen.
> Ich habe einen 65jährigen Angelfreund, der früher alle Karpfen mitgenommen hat obwohl er viele garnicht selbst gegessen hat. Er kannte es einfach nicht anders kannte. Vor drei Jahren habe ich ihn kennengelernt und er geht seitdem fast ausschließlich mit mir angeln. Nachdem ich mit ihm ein paar gute Gespräche über den Sinn von C&R geführt habe, hat er sein Handeln schlagartig geändert und nimmt jetzt nur noch ganz selten Fische mit, die er dann auch wirklich selbst isst. Ohne dass ich auch nur einmal dazu gedrängt habe, einen Schuppenträger lieber zurückzusetzen! An díesem Beispiel sieht man, dass es auch durchaus möglich ist, die Denkweise der älteren Semestern zu ändern.



Wie ich finde ein schöner Beitrag. Wenn auch wieder zur CR Diskussion...naja so lange es sachlich bleibt.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dabei wurde ( und wird ) vollkommen vergessen, dass Teile der nichtangelnden Bevölkerung dafür nun überhaupt kein Verständnis haben. Es wird und wurde nicht bedacht, das genau dieses C&R Wasser auf die Mühlen der Angelgegner ist.


 
... da haben auch Teile der angelnden Bevölkerung Schwierigkeiten mit...

Wer sind denn überhaupt die Angelgegner? Ich schätze mal ursprünglich 2-5% der Bevölkerung, diverse "Naturschützer" und vornehm ausgedrückt "spinnerte Sektierer". Jetzt haben wir noch 95% der Bevölkerung übrig, die kein Problem mit Fisch im Speziellen oder Angeln im Besonderen haben. Jetzt befrag doch bitte mal die restlichen 95% zum Thema C+R. Schon haben wir fast alle gegen uns... das ist nicht nur Wasser auf den Mühlen sondern der Niagarafall!#c

Das Tierschutzgesetz wird hier mit Füßen getreten, allerdings auch wenn ich eine maßige Hechtdame entnehmen muß (müßte)#h

Gruß Stefan


----------



## wilhelm (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Man darf Wirbeltieren keine vermeidbaren Schmerzen zufügen,das ist der Konsens des Tierschutzgesetzes.
Angeln zum Zweck des Fotografierens ist nicht mit dem Tierschutz vereinbar und reine Tierquälerei zur Befriedigung des eigenen Egos#q#q!.Wenn man allerdings einen Fisch nicht verwerten kann ist er schonend zurück zu setzen.Also einfach den gesunden Menschenverstand einsetzen und nicht noch Wasser auf die Mühlen der 
" Tierschützer"geben (ja ich meine diese Tierschützer die uns das Angeln verbieten werden ).Wen auf dieser Eigensinnigen Einstellung beider Fraktionen weiter geritten wird , wird sich die Frage C&R Irgend wann nicht mehr stellen da Angeln dann als Sport verboten wird, vielleicht nicht Morgen aber in absehbarer Zeit.

|rolleyesDas ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung zu diesem Thema.|rolleyes


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Man darf Wirbeltieren keine vermeidbaren Schmerzen zufügen,das ist der Konsens des Tierschutzgesetzes.
> Angeln zum Zweck des Fotografierens ist nicht mit dem Tierschutz vereinbar und reine Tierquälerei zur Befriedigung des eigenen Egos#q#q!


Was hat das mit Ego befriedigen zu tun?Ein schönes Foto in der Natur mit nem schönen Fisch ist doch nee super Erinnerung.Die Fotos sind ja für mich.Leute die dicke Fische abschlagen nur um sie bei ner Hitparade anzumelden wollen ihr Ego befriedigen.Hast du spass beim angeln oder angelst du nur um was zu essen zu haben?Sicher hast du spass dabei aber isst auch gerne mal nen Fisch.Es gibt aber halt auch angler die angeln aus spass aber setzen die Fische lieber zurück.Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Das einzige Gesetz zum Thema c+r ist das Tierschutzgesetz, das verbietet, Wirbeltiere ohne vernünftigen Grund zu töten oder länger als unbedingt nötig Leiden zu zufügen.
Alles andere sind Regelungen der Verbände/Vereine...

Also ist der Ruf nach "Lockerung der Gesetze" schlichter Quatsch.

Ich empfehle zur Beruhigung der Gemüter auch folgende Lektüre:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/751/


----------



## wilhelm (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich schrieb zum Zweck des Fotografierens und dazu stehe ich.
Also nicht gleich Beleidigt sein das ist genau das was ich oben geschrieben habe.


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Ich schrieb zum Zweck des Fotografierens und dazu stehe ich.
> Also nicht gleich Beleidigt sein das ist genau das was ich oben geschrieben habe.


Sehe hier niemanden der Beleidigt ist.
Aber nochmal zu dem Thema mit dem Fotos machen.Wenn ich  ein Foto für mich als Erinnerung mache will ich also mein Ego befriedigen oder wie?Verstehe ich nicht.Die Fotos sind ja für mich.Melde den Fisch ja in keiner Hitparade an.Schlimm sind die Leute die dicke Fische nur töten weil sie ihn bei einer Hitparade anmelden wollen oder keine Cam dabei hatten.


----------



## wilhelm (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Also fantazia wir sind uns doch Einig:vik: warum die ganze Aufregung.#d

#h#h#hGruß Wilhelm#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> warum die ganze Aufregung


Gute Frage!!!


----------



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Sehe hier niemanden der Beleidigt ist.
> Aber nochmal zu dem Thema mit dem Fotos machen.Wenn ich  ein Foto für mich als Erinnerung mache will ich also mein Ego befriedigen oder wie?



Ego,Erinnerung,Prahlen... Ich guck mir gerne Fotos von schönen Fängen an.


----------



## fantazia (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Also fantazia wir sind uns doch Einig:vik: warum die ganze Aufregung.#d
> 
> #h#h#hGruß Wilhelm#h#h#h


Welche Aufregung:q?


----------



## Forellenzemmel (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Nun bin ich aber ein angelverrückter Typ und gehe, sofern keine Schonzeit dem im Wege steht, wenn möglich jeden Tag angeln, weil es für mich die schönste Möglichkeit ist in der Natur vom Alltag abzuschalten.


 
@ Veit

eigentlich ein sehr schönes Posting, Respekt!!!#h

Nur auf Dein oben angeführtes Zitat möchte ich gern noch eingehen:

Es ist erstmal löblich, das sich ein Mensch in Deiner Altersklasse gern in der Natur aufhält, so ganz viele machen das nicht...

Damit befriedigst Du deine Angelleidenschaft, soweit o.K.

Aber das Du durch Dein Freizeitverhalten, Deinen persönlichen Spaßfaktor oder wegen mir auch Lustgewinn lebende Kreaturen zumindest "beeinträchtigst" ist nicht mehr in Ordnung!

Bei mir gibt es auch viele Dinge die ich gern jeden Tag tun würde - bin aber Naßrasierer, muß jeden Tag in den Spiegel gucken!

...Nicht übel nehmen Veit#h

... und da ich zumindest wieder voll in der C+R Diskussion bin,

klinkt sich aus
Stefan


----------



## Veit (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Forellenzemmel schrieb:


> Jetzt haben wir noch 95% der Bevölkerung übrig, die kein Problem mit Fisch im Speziellen oder Angeln im Besonderen haben. Jetzt befrag doch bitte mal die restlichen 95% zum Thema C+R. Schon haben wir fast alle gegen uns



Das ist ein viel genanntes Argument, zu dem ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung raus aber sagen muss, dass es absolut nicht zu treffend ist. Ich habe schon so oft an Gewässern oder Stellen mit regem Publikumsverkehr geangelt und schon dutzende, wohl sogar hunderte von Fischen vor den Augen von Nichtanglern zurückgesetzt. Klar kam fast immer die Frage, warum ich den denn nicht mitgenommen hätte, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass sich die Leute mit ganz einfachen Begründungen wie "Zu klein", "Diese Art ist hier selten.", "Hab erst gestern einen gegessen.", "Diese Art schmeckt nicht." zufrieden geben. Ich wurde jedenfalls noch NIE von einem Nichtangler dumm angemacht, weil ich einen Fisch zurückgesetzt habe. Im Gegenteil, oft waren die Reaktionen sogar ausgesprochen positiv.
Dafür aber schon von irgendwelchen Vereinsmeiern, die sich "Interessenvertreter" schimpfen. Das finde ich unerträglich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich empfehle zur Beruhigung der Gemüter auch folgende Lektüre:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/751/


----------



## Snapster (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ein leidiges Thema !
Ich denke beide Seiten sollten bedient sein... Mindestmaß ist ok... und wenn dann ein Release dazu kommt auch super... eine R-Pflicht wird es wohl nicht geben in unserem Land! Nun aber das witzige... Es wird wohl alles beim alten bleiben... weil es genau bei dem Thema das hier schon angesprochen wurde scheitern wird... der gemeinsame Nenner  ! Denn ich muss für mich sagen, dass ein gesundes Mittelmaß von beiden Seiten das Richtige wäre... 
Ach ja zu den schwärmereien anderer Länder... In Schweden zum Beispiel gibt es meist so viele Hechte, weil die Schweden selber kaum darauf angeln... Und wenn wird es da Katzenfutter  ! 
Und in unserem schönen Land ist gerade irgendwie ein Hype was das Angeln angeht! Ist es in diesen Ländern auch so? (Ich weiss es nicht)

soooo genug mit dem Klugschnacken 

PS: Hype it till it bleeds...   #h


----------



## wilhelm (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Also die fragestellung war doch C&R wie geht es weiter.
Ich habe dazu eine Meinung wie eigendlich alle hier im Forum,und diese Meinung habe ich Kund getan.Zusammengefasst nochmal an alle, geht sorgsam mit den Tieren um so oder so, dann brauchen wir das Thema nicht mehr.Essen wenn nötig und schwimmen wenn möglich.


----------



## Gunnar. (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hallo Und guten Abend,


> * C&R, wie gehts weiter?*


Wenn mit dem Tierschutzgedanken noch weiter übertrieben wird befürchte ich das es bald ein Bundesgesetz geben wird mit den Inhalt das C&R grundsätzlich verboten ist.
Schon jetzt sagen ja die Landesgesetze das Angeln ohne sinvolle Verwendung unerwünscht ist. Und zur sinnfollen Verwendung zählt dabei immer die Entnahme mit dem Hintergrund der "Nahrungsmiitelgewinnung".
Grundsätzlich lehn ich 100%iges C&R sowie 100%ige Entnahme ab.
Jeder soll für sich entscheiden dürfen was er mit seinen Fang macht. 
Ziel der Angelei sollte es seinein Fisch für die Pfanne zu angeln.Und dabei mochte ich entscheiden welcher Fisch von Art , Größe und Gewicht das sein soll. Und wenn der gefangene Fisch nicht in mein Beuteschema passt möcht ich diesen ungestaft wieder zurück setzen dürfen.
Ansonsten, der Grundgedanke meiner Ansicht steht in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Living Dead (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle zur Beruhigung der Gemüter auch folgende Lektüre:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/751/



Ja gelungener Text. Sicherlich auch eine Art mit der Diskussion klar zu kommen. Gerade als Mod 

Ich möchte doch noch einmal darauf hinweisen das es ums Thema Cr Hype und seine Folgen geht. Siehe Posting Snapster.


----------



## Dennert (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hier wird soviel über Angelgegner geschrieben??? Und das man große Angst vor ihnen haben muß, mit dem was man sagt und tut.
Ich habe in meinem Leben wirklich noch nie einen Einzigen getroffen. Und ich bin oft "draußen"
Wer hatte den schonmal das Vergnügen?|rolleyes Irgendwie kommt mir das Ganze vor wie ein Hirngespinst!
Also ich habe ne Menge Nichtangler am Wasser kennengelernt und von denen hatte noch nie einer was dagegen, dass ich Fische fange.


----------



## pucky86 (5. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

was mich halt persönlicham c&r stört, ist die degradierung des fisches zum "sportgerät". 
überspitzt könnte man sagen, dass ich auch nicht ne katze zum fußballspielen benutze.
wenn einem der fisch nicht zusagt (zu groß, nicht die fischart die icch wollte), dann ist es i.O.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> Also ich habe ne Menge Nichtangler am Wasser kennengelernt und von denen hatte noch nie einer was dagegen, dass ich Fische fange.


Und , hatte jemand was dagegen Fische zurückzusetzen?


----------



## Dennert (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Und , hatte jemand was dagegen Fische zurückzusetzen?


 
nein, im Gegenteil


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

*Meine* Erfahrung ist genau anders.
Kleinkinder erfreun sich drann wenn Fische zurückgesetzt werden. Erwachsene haben dagegen kaum Verständis dafür. Wenn man dann allerdings das Märchen "_vom großen Fisch der sowieso nicht schmeckt" _erzählt , wird einem gelegentlich Glauben geschenkt.


----------



## Snapster (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Mhm... Ich denke Fisch als Sportgerät oder oder oder steht gar nicht zur Debatte... Und ich denke es verhält sich dort ähnlich wie mit dem Reiten. Hat schonmal einer ein Pferd gefragt, ob es Lust hat als Sportgerät zu dienen?Und im endeffekt geht jeder von uns als Hobby zum  angeln... Denn ich hoffe das keiner von uns hier damit seine Familie oder sich selbst ernähren muss?! Daher könnte man sagen jeder von uns geht zum Spass angeln und der eine nimmt sein Erfolg mit, der andere nicht! Also ist jegliches Verhalten gegenüber dem Tier quälerei, da wir es eigentlich nicht benötigen! Denkt mal drüber nach... 
(Jetzt kommt gleich wieder... Wer den Fisch verwertet, der ist Gerechter da man ihn nutzt usw... Aber man kann sich auch nen Fisch kaufen, wer Hunger drauf hat. Aber wir gehen weil uns der >Fang spass< und der Verzehr genuss bereitet!) Na ja ein  auch ein leidiges Thema...  Und auch hier scheiden sich die Geister! 

NUN ! Um endlich mal Living Deads Frage aufzugreifen... (Was viele hier nicht verstehen)

Ich sehe es wie schon gesagt so... Das man beiden Parteien gerecht werden sollte. Es sollte die Möglichkeit bestehen einen Fisch gegebenenfalls zu releasen oder eben mit zunehmen... Der eine sieht es so, der andere so. Wichtig ist jedoch, das jeder sich für sich und seine Umwelt und Nachkommen verantworltich fühlt. Und darüber nachdenkt, das vielleicht später auch seine Kinder und deren Nachfahren dem schönen Hobby -> Angeln nachgehen können. Ohne Put and Take an wilden Flüssen in der ach so wilden Natur  Umdenken?! 


PS: Ich bin verantwortlich und so verhalte ich mich auch, jedoch esse ich auch schon ab und an einen. Fertig ist die Laube ! 

#h


----------



## Green Highlander (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Es ist vieles und richtiges geschrieben worden. Aber ein Aspekt fehlt - der Zustand jedes einzelnen Gewaessers. In einer norwegischen Zeitschrift wurde gerade eine schwedische Untersuchung zitiert die positive Wirkungen durch die Entnahme grosser Hechte beweist! Es ging sogar soweit, dass die Wasserqualitaet nachweislich verbessert wurde. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere war der grund, dass groessere Hechte weniger (!!!) Nahrng zu sich nehmen als Juengere. Als Resultat werden weniger Rotaugen gefressen welches als der Grund der verbesserten Wasserqualitaet gedeutet wird. 
Die Untersuchungen sind belegt fuer ein spezifisches Gewaesser. 
Wie gesagt jedes Geawesser muss individuell bewertet werden. Der biologische Wert jedes Fisches einer bestimmten Groesse ist relevant. Wenn viele Kochtopffischer eien bergenzte Gewaseermenge zur Verfuegung haben sollten unter Umstaenden mittlere Groessen geschuetzt werden. das ist aus den USA bewiesenermassen erfolgreich. 
Dies nur als Beitrag zur Diskussion.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Moin,


> In einer norwegischen Zeitschrift wurde gerade eine schwedische Untersuchung zitiert die positive Wirkungen durch die Entnahme grosser Hechte beweist!


Ein Punkt wo sich wieder die Angelgeister scheiden. : Die Auswirkungen bestimmter Größen auf ein Gewässer.
 Auch hier gehen die Ansichten weit auseinder. *Ein anfürsich sehr interessantes Thema.* Allerdings auch mit viel Streitpotential. Auf jeden Fall ein lohnenswerter Gedanke..................( das Thema , nicht der Streit)


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Das ist ein viel genanntes Argument, zu dem ich aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung raus aber sagen muss, dass es absolut nicht zu treffend ist. Ich habe schon so oft an Gewässern oder Stellen mit regem Publikumsverkehr geangelt und schon dutzende, wohl sogar hunderte von Fischen vor den Augen von Nichtanglern zurückgesetzt. Klar kam fast immer die Frage, warum ich den denn nicht mitgenommen hätte, aber die Erfahrung zeigt, dass sich die Leute mit ganz einfachen Begründungen wie "Zu klein", "Diese Art ist hier selten.", "Hab erst gestern einen gegessen.", "Diese Art schmeckt nicht." zufrieden geben. Ich wurde jedenfalls noch NIE von einem Nichtangler dumm angemacht, weil ich einen Fisch zurückgesetzt habe. Im Gegenteil, oft waren die Reaktionen sogar ausgesprochen positiv.
> Dafür aber schon von irgendwelchen Vereinsmeiern, die sich "Interessenvertreter" schimpfen. Das finde ich unerträglich!


 
Das ist absolut zutreffend Veit. So geht es mir meist auch.
Es trifft aber nicht den Kern des Problems, weil diese Leute in der Regel unbefangen an die Sache herantreten. Das zurücksetzen eines Fisches wird auf fast alle neutralen Beobachter positiv wirken, schließlich darf der Fisch weiterleben. 

Anders ist es, wenn das mit dem Hintergrund des grundsätzlichen Zurücksetzens diskutiert wird. Erst dann stellt sich dem neutralen Beobachter nämlich die Frage " Warum angeln die denn überhaupt, wenn sie eh´alles wieder reinschmeißen ? "
Der Sinn dieser Handlung ist für Ottonormalverbraucher nicht nachzuvollziehen. Und genau in diesem Moment haben es Tierschützer leicht, eine breitere Masse gegen die Angler aufzubringen. Das ist die Krux dabei. 

Eine etwas geschicktere Argumentation nach draußen - so wie Du es ja geschildert hast - lässt diesbezügliche Gedankengänge erst gar nicht aufkommen.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



pucky86 schrieb:


> was mich halt persönlicham c&r stört, ist die degradierung des fisches zum "sportgerät".
> überspitzt könnte man sagen, dass ich auch nicht ne katze zum fußballspielen benutze.
> wenn einem der fisch nicht zusagt (zu groß, nicht die fischart die icch wollte), dann ist es i.O.



Nachdem ich jetzt schon Koppschmerzen bekommen habe um mir hier alle Meinungen durchzulesen, kann ich mich diesem Beitrag nur anschliessen.
Hatte mir zuvor schon bei Biss-Clips Raubfisch-Pics angeschaut und hab mir die Kommentare von Releaser*n *angeschaut. Da wurde sich aufgeregt weil jemand 'n Hecht tötet zum futtern und am schlimmsten werden noch die jenigen angemacht die es wagen einen Fisch in der Küche zu fotografieren. Die selben Personen aber jeden kleinen Popel-Barsch ablichten müssen mit fetten Drillingen im Maul und es dann nur darum geht wie man ihn am besten vor die Cam hält und usw. .Am besten sind dann aber noch die Sprüche von "Respekt gegenüber der Kreatur Fisch" .#q Warum fischen dann Releaser nicht ausschließlich mit Schonhaken ?
Bin schon immer der Versuchung nahe in meinem Aquarien die größten Fische regelmäßig mal zu entnehmen um ihnen mal 'nen schönen Widerhaken durchs Maul zu stecken. Da es mir aber der Respekt ihnen gegenüber verbietet lasse ich es natürlich. Nämlich ab und zu verpilzen so kleine Piercings im Maul auch mal und blühen dann schön auf. Lange Lebenserwartung haben die dann nicht mehr.
Ich angel jetzt auch schon über 30 Jahre und klopp wahrlich nichts sinnlos bzw. viel ab und übergroße Fische fallen mir sowieso regelmäßig versehentlich ins Wasser zurück. 
Bei manchen Äusserungen muß man sich aber wirklich über den Sinn der Fischerei machen von Toleranz gegenüber anderer Meinungen ganz zu schweigen.
Aso zum Argument C&R in Schweden!!! Bin jahrzentelang in der Nähe vom Vänern weil ich da Verwandschaft habe und frage mich wie man Schweden mit Deutschland vergleichen kann? Da herscht doch nur an den immer wieder angepriesenen bekannten Seen erhöhter Angeldruck auf Hecht durch Touris. Oder meinste die paar schwedischen Hechtangler rotten da was aus und das obwohl ich schon an Waldseen genug an Bäume geschlagene Hechtköppe gesehen habe, weil es die Ureinwohner dort gut finden die von Ameisen abknabbern zu lassen. Hmmm? Wo wurde nur der Rest von den Hechten gelassen? In den Gefrierschränken zumindest nicht geschweige denn auf dem Tisch. Da gabs immer nur Lachs,Forelle,Barsch und  Dorsch wenn wir zur Küste gefahren sind (gekocht in Senfsauce):v .
Aber nichts desto trotz und weil ich ein toleranter Mensch bin kann ich auch vernünftigen C&R was abgewinnen.

Hmmm? wollte doch gar nix zu dem Thema schreiben, aber zumindest sind die Kopp-Aua nun wech.#6


----------



## Green Highlander (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

mr.ilmenau #6

Good posting wie es so schoen heisst!


----------



## mr.ilmenau (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Snapster schrieb:


> Mhm... Ich denke Fisch als Sportgerät oder oder oder steht gar nicht zur Debatte... Und ich denke es verhält sich dort ähnlich wie mit dem Reiten. Hat schonmal einer ein Pferd gefragt, ob es Lust hat als Sportgerät zu dienen?Und im endeffekt geht jeder von uns als Hobby zum  angeln... Denn ich hoffe das keiner von uns hier damit seine Familie oder sich selbst ernähren muss?! Daher könnte man sagen jeder von uns geht zum Spass angeln und der eine nimmt sein Erfolg mit, der andere nicht! Also ist jegliches Verhalten gegenüber dem Tier quälerei, da wir es eigentlich nicht benötigen! Denkt mal drüber nach...
> (Jetzt kommt gleich wieder... Wer den Fisch verwertet, der ist Gerechter da man ihn nutzt usw... Aber man kann sich auch nen Fisch kaufen, wer Hunger drauf hat. Aber wir gehen weil uns der >Fang spass< und der Verzehr genuss bereitet!)
> 
> #h



Sorry Snapster darauf muß man ja antworten,
Deine Vergleiche sind spitze !!!
1.) Reiten und angeln, Meinste dem Pferd haut man erst Gaff durch die Lippen damit man seinen Spass hat?

2.) "Aber man kann den Fisch auch kaufen" ??? Ist das ernsthaft so ??? Wo kommt denn der gekaufte her? Ach ja, sorry für meine Blödheit ! Der kommt ja aus der Fabrik.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Green Highlander schrieb:


> mr.ilmenau #6
> 
> Good posting wie es so schoen heisst!



Nöööö nix gut, kann meine Gedanken nicht sortieren wegen Übermüdung und ich in 6 Std. schon wieder aufstehen will um an der Ilmenau zu releasen.


----------



## gründler (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Es geht ja gar net darum alles wieder schwimmen zu lassen,vernünftige entnahme die auch Sinnvoll verwertet wird.Aber es kann nicht sein das es Leute gibt die massenhaft alles tot hauen die Truhen zu Hause platzen schon,und trotzdem macht der jenige weiter ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste.Frei nach dem Motto was Ich habe kann der Nachbar nicht haben.Und davon gibt es mehr als genug die das so betreiben,und die Fische nebenbei noch verkaufen etc.
Oder jeden tag 10 Alditüten Weißfische wegschleppen,wenn man fragt sach mal du sitzt jetzt seit einer Woche hier jeden Tag ca 50kg Weißfisch was machst du damit.Und dann kommen Antworten mit nehmen zu Eltern nach Hause wenn wir wieder fahren Heim,dann frag ich mich noch ob es geht.Natürlich dürfen sie es,aber ist das vernünftiges denken wenn man mit nen 7,5tonner voll Fisch nach xxx fährt???
Niemand hat was gegen entnahme aber manche Menschen kennen nur eins meine Truhen müssen voll werden,auch wenn ich alle Fische verschenke oder sonst was mit mache.Und das ist nicht ok,hier bei uns sind Brassen ganz jährig von der Mitnahme gesperrt,weil gewisse leute meinten täglich und ich meine täglich mit 50 Brassen nach Hause zu fahren um sie dann zu verschenken oder zu verkaufen bezw wegzuschmeißen.Es wurden ganze Hechte Karpfen im gebüsch gefunden(unausgenommen)nach forschen ist man dahinter gekommen das die nur getötet wurden weil es so auf der Karte geschrieben steht(Gastangler)Und Freunde des Angelns da hört es echt auf.Nur weil da steht massige Fische sind sofort waidgerecht zu töten,das müssen doch nicht einige Wörtlich nehmen und alles abknüppeln um die Fische dann weg zu schmeißen.
lg


----------



## mr.ilmenau (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Oder jeden tag 10 Alditüten Weißfische wegschleppen,wenn man fragt sach mal du sitzt jetzt seit einer Woche hier jeden Tag ca 50kg Weißfisch was machst du damit.Und dann kommen Antworten mit nehmen zu Eltern nach Hause wenn wir wieder fahren Heim,dann
> lg



Aha Du spielst wieder auf die Fraktion an die im Sommer mit weissen Fein-Ripp Unterhemden am Ufer sitzt und am liebsten 70% Wodka aus 100ml Gläsern trinkt. :q


----------



## gründler (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Aha Du spielst wieder auf die Fraktion an die im Sommer mit weissen Fein-Ripp Unterhemden am Ufer sitzt und am liebsten 70% Wodka aus 100ml Gläsern trinkt. :q


 
Nein nicht nur die,es gibt auch schwarze schafe aus allen Schichten.Es geht mir darum das sich einige wirklich auf diesen Satz beruhen.Und das kann es nicht sein,hat ja niemand was dagegen wenn jemand seine Fische mit nimmt,aber mehrere Truhen zu Hause voller Zander Hechte etc.das kann es echt nicht sein.Dann sollen sie soviel fangen wie sie verwerten können und der Rest entgleitet eben ins Wasser.Aber nicht sinnlos gewässer leer räumen.
lg


----------



## mr.ilmenau (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Nein nicht nur die,es gibt auch schwarze schafe aus allen Schichten.Es geht mir darum das sich einige wirklich auf diesen Satz beruhen.Und das kann es nicht sein,hat ja niemand was dagegen wenn jemand seine Fische mit nimmt,aber mehrere Truhen zu Hause voller Zander Hechte etc.das kann es echt nicht sein.Dann sollen sie soviel fangen wie sie verwerten können und der Rest entgleitet eben ins Wasser.Aber nicht sinnlos gewässer leer räumen.
> lg



War auch nur auf den Satz mit dem witzigen Dialekt gemünzt. 
Und dann kommen Antworten mit nehmen zu Eltern nach Hause wenn wir wieder fahren Heim

Logisch gibts überall extrem schwarze Schafe, aber genauso sehe ich viele Sonntags Angler  die würden verhungern wenn sie von Fisch leben müßten und das sogar an PT Teichen.
An vielen Gewässern machts einfach die Masse an Anglern, wenn ich nur mal an die 1500 organisierten Angler in unserer kleenen Stadt denke.#6


----------



## Snapster (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Sorry Snapster darauf muß man ja antworten,
> Deine Vergleiche sind spitze !!!
> 1.) Reiten und angeln, Meinste dem Pferd haut man erst Gaff durch die Lippen damit man seinen Spass hat?
> 
> 2.) "Aber man kann den Fisch auch kaufen" ??? Ist das ernsthaft so ??? Wo kommt denn der gekaufte her? Ach ja, sorry für meine Blödheit ! Der kommt ja aus der Fabrik.




zu 1.)
Wer ein Pferd mit einer Kandare reitet... Und davon weniger Ahnung hat der kann dem Pferd durchaus weh tun. Die Gerte scheint durchaus auch ihren Zweck zu erfüllen, da einige Pferde schon scheuen, wenn sie diese überhaupt sehen. Und woher weisst du eigentlich, das ein Pferd wirklich lust hat dich zu tragen? Und es nicht erträgt damit es irgendwann wieder vorbei ist? Und jeder weiss... wer etwas nur erträgt der quält sich auch ! So viel dazu 
Und türlich ist es etwas überspitzt... genauso überspitzt wie die Behauptung Fisch -> Sportgerät!

zu 2.)
Ich wollte damit eher sagen, das Angeln Spass bringt. Und wir es alle nur zum Spass/Hobby machen und nicht weil wir uns davon ernähren müssen. Und wir im Endeffekt alle in gewissermaßen "Tierquäler" sind, ob wir nun wollen oder nicht ! Weil wir es eigentlich gar nicht nötig haben diesen Fisch zu fangen... Denn es kommt uns doch aufs fangen an... und nicht nur um den Fisch, denn wenn könnten wir ihn auch kaufen. Und wer sagt es geht ihm nur um den Fisch tz sicher... darum gebe ich auch unendlich eu's aus und nehme mir die Zeit um den Fisch zu >fangen< ! Weil das ja hochgerechnet um einiges billiger ist, als der Kauf eines Fisches! 
Wir alle fangen Fische quasi zum Spass und nicht weil wir drauf angewiesen sind! Würden wir es lassen würde es dem Fisch doch viel besser gehen... Und würden wir ihn im Laden von der Fischindustrie kaufen, wo ja auch jeder einzelne Fisch waidmännisch versorgt wird wie man es bei der Fischereischeinprüfung lernt  daaaaann würde es diese Diskussion nicht geben... herrlich 
Wir betreiben nun einmal ein Hobby bei der eine Kreatur numal stets im Nachteil ist, ob sie danach nun wieder schwimmt, oder in der Pfanne landet. Wer das mit seinem Gewissen nicht vereinbaren kann sollte Briefmarken sammeln! 

Es ist ein komplizierter Gedankengang den einige vielleicht nicht nachvollziehen mögen, jedoch ist es einmal richtig angekommen durchaus eine kleine Erleuchtung 

Ich stehe in der Mitte, rechts C&R und links der Kochtopf.  Und ich nehme von beiden Seiten etwas für mich...und somit ist mein Gras immer grün  ! Der richtige Umgang ist gefragt, oder?!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich empfehle zur Beruhigung der Gemüter auch folgende Lektüre:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/751/


----------



## Gallerts (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

*zur frage:* 
ich glaube nicht, dass in den nächsten jahren c+r zum muss wird. da stehen einfach zu viele menschen gegen und die haben m.E. einfach grade mehr zu sagen, eben die "alten" vorstände. ob das gut ist oder nicht, wir können es immernoch ändern wenn wir dran sind. 

*zur diskussion:* 
das kann man echt nicht lesen leute!! |uhoh:
ich habe es probiert, das hier ist meine erste c+r diskussion seit ich dabei bin.. gebe zu, ich war neugierig.. 

aber lesen kann man es nicht.. 
da krieg ich agressionen wenn ich die stimmung hier mitbekomme.. werde in zukunft dieses thema meiden! 

ABER: wenn keiner eure meinungen liest, dann werdet ihr auch niemanden "bekehren", also seid nett zueinander! #h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Gallerts schrieb:


> *zur frage:*
> ich glaube nicht, dass in den nächsten jahren c+r zum muss wird.


 
... warum sollte es auch??? Bei scharfer Auslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes ist dies eine Straftat!
Die Sensibilität der Bevölkerung nimmt auf Umweltfragen und Tierbehandlung - Glücklicherweise - immer mehr zu! Da mags Irrungen und Wirrungen geben, ohne Frage... aber der Trend geht eigentlich in eine vernünftige Richtung!
Es gab durchaus mal Zeiten, da wurde geangelt um des Fischfangens wegen, da haben sich Menschen in bitterer Not Ihren "Sonntagsbraten" gelandet! Sind dadurch Fischbestände vernichtet worden? C+R unter dem Deckmäntelchen des Tierschutzes ist für mich fast schon eine Perversion. Wenn ich schon höre: 99% meiner releasten Fische überleben und haben keinerlei Schäden davongetragen...#q

Jetzt nochmal zur Fragestellung: C+R wird weder in naher oder ferner Zukunft einen anderen Stellenwert als jetzt haben. Und der bewegt sich zwischen halblegal und illegal...

Meine persönliche Meinung, muß auch niemand teilen

Schönen Guten Morgen 
Stefan


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Also Gallerts Du solltest ein wenig mitdenken: Ein Vorstand kann Dir nun mal nicht lauthals C & R erlauben, weil er nicht offiziell selbst wenn er anders denkt, was erlauben kann, was das Gesetz verbietet..
Die nicht nur von Dir angegriffenen grauhaarigen Vorstände können allenfalls gütig über manches hinwegsehen.
Ich hoffe man versteht, was ich meine.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich empfehle zur Beruhigung der Gemüter auch folgende Lektüre:
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/751/



Grandios!

:vik::vik::vik:

Sollte man einigen hier eventuell mal per PM zusenden...#6

Ich frage mich immer warum hier einige Vollid...en meinen, sie müssten den Rest der Welt zu ihrer persönlichen Meinung bekehren? Es ist ein gemeinsames Hobby, an dem jeder von uns in seiner Weise Spaß hat. Das sollten wir uns gegenseitig gönnen, und jeder sollte für sich selber Entscheidungen treffen, solange diese den gesetzlichen und vereinsinternen Regelungen entsprechen. Verantwortungsbewusster Umgang mit den Fischen sollte vom Angler selbst kommen, durch Gesetze ist das schwer zu errreichen. Extreme sind auf beiden Seiten extrem schädlich. Zu was dieser Fanatismus führt sieht man ja auch im restlichen Leben jeden Tag, und was positives ist da sehr selten dabei...

Ich bin für Catch & Decide!

Manchmal möchte ich den gefangenen Fisch entnehmen, oft eben auch nicht. Meine Entscheidung.

Und wenn dann irgendein Paragrafenreiter daherkommt und mir erzählt ich muss den Fisch töten - sorry, aber da fehlt mir das Verständnis.

Und bisher hat noch jeder (Nichtangler), mit dem ich über selektive Entnahme gesprochen habe, dies verstanden und zumindest akzeptiert. Jeden gefangenen Fisch abschlagen - unabhängig von Größe, Verwertbarkeit, Bedarf etc.) findet bei denkenden Menschen wohl kaum Zustimmung...

Mist, doch an der C&C / C&R Diskussion teilgenommen... #c

CU Stefan#c#h


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Also Gallerts Du solltest ein wenig mitdenken: Ein Vorstand kann Dir nun mal nicht lauthals C & R erlauben, weil er nicht offiziell selbst wenn er anders denkt, was erlauben kann, was das Gesetz verbietet..
> Die nicht nur von Dir angegriffenen grauhaarigen Vorstände können allenfalls gütig über manches hinwegsehen.
> Ich hoffe man versteht, was ich meine.


 
 wird wohl mancher verstehen...

Ralle hat es so ähnlich ausgedrückt. Auf gut Deutsch: macht was Ihr meint machen zu müssen, aber dann bitte Schnauze halten...

Es wird doch nicht einer ernsthaft glauben, das das Tierschutzgesetz geändert wird - weil manche Leute halt gern Fische nur so zum Spaß fangen!

Stefan


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer warum hier einige Vollid...en meinen, sie müssten den Rest der Welt zu ihrer persönlichen Meinung bekehren?


 
Moin Schleien-Stefan,

hab den leisen Verdacht mit "Vollid...en" bin unter anderem auch ich gemeint.#h Kann ich locker mit leben, stört mich auch nicht!
Was mich allerdings stört, ist Deine Auffassung, hier will irgendwer irgendwen bekehren. 
Es geht eigentlich um nichts anderes als das Tierschutzgesetz! Wenn Du meinst, es ist in Ordnung sich über bestehende Gesetze hinwegzusetzen, ist das Dein Bier.

Ich selbst halte allerdings nicht soviel von der Anarchie... 

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Mannomannomannomann......



> was das Gesetz verbietet..


Und nochmal (da einige es wohl nicht begreifen wollen (können)): 
*Weder das Tierschutzgesetz noch sonst irgendeines verbietet in irgendeiner Weise das zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen!!!!*

*Im Gegenteil, wir haben sogar Gesetze, die das zurücksetzen von Fischen zwingend vorschreiben:*
Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, Hegemaßnahmen...

Das Tierschutzgesetz fordert lediglich sowohl einen vernünftigen Grund zum Töten von Wirbeltieren (also auch bei Fischen, im Falle der Angler also Verzehr..) sowie dass keinem Tier länger als unbedingt nötig Leiden zugefügt werden. 

*Das bedeutet nicht, dass Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, sondern lediglich, dass nicht zum Verzehr bestimmte oder geeignete Fische, sowie die, welche Schonzeiten/Schonmaßen unterliegen, möglichst schnell und schonend zurückgesetzt werden müssen.*

*Es wurde in Deutschland noch nie ein Angler nur wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen verurteilt!!!*

Die oft zitierten Urteile resultieren z. B. daraus, dass der betroffene Angler vor dem zurücksetzen *unverhältnismäßig* lange mit dem Fisch für ein Foto hantiert hat!!

Dass einige daraus ableiten, dass jeder maßige Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss, ist zwar so - aber rechtlich weder unumstritten noch in meinen Augen überhaupt haltbar.

*Siehe dazu auch:
Catch & Release, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage? *
Von Kai Jendrusch
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/

Vielleicht sollten sich einige Diskutanten zuerst mal informieren bevor sie anfangen zu diskutieren.

Und damit zurück zur eigentlichen Ausgangsfrage (wenngleich diese - verbunden mit der Frage  nach Änderung von Gesetzen - eigentlich sinnlos ist (siehe oben)):
Ob sich bezüglich c+r was ändern wird bzw. wo der "Trend" hingehen wird?

Ja, eine Gesellschaft sowie deren Normen und Gesetze sind dynamisch, es wird sich was ändern - in welche Richtung, kommt auch auf die allgemeine Medienberichterstattung an und welche Gruppierungen sich der Medien (nicht Angelmedien, der allgemeinen) am besten bedienen können....

*Und nochmal zum Abschluß:*
Ich empfehle zur Beruhigung der Gemüter auch folgende Lektüre:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/751/


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Da ich nun schon eine Zeit lang Arbeitslos bin,ist es genau der von Forellenzemmel angesprochene Sonntagsbraten,den ich mir von solchen Luxusanglern wie einem Veit
und Gleichgesinnten nicht verbieten lassen mag.Die sollen wegen mir ihre Fotoserien
machen und sich dann lobpreisen lassen,nur sollen sie nicht versuchen anderen ihre
perverse Philosophie aufzudrücken!
Gerade bei einem Veit,verstehe ich den Wunsch nach einer Gesetzesänderung überhaupt
nicht,da ich mich frage,ob dessen Fänge überhaupt noch steigerungsfähig sind.
Für alle die sich nach dem gelobten Land sehnen,die sollen ruhig nach Holland fahren
und dabei bloß die Kamera nicht vergessen,um auch ihre Mitmenschen an Heldenhaften
Seriendrills teilhaben zu lassen.
Ich bin übrigens froh über den guten Job,der z.B. mein Vereinsvorstand macht und bei
uns hat niemand etwas dagegen,wenn Fische released werden,außer bei Wallern das
ist aber eine andere Geschichte.Überhaupt denke ich das die Tolleranz von Normalanglern,gegenüber Releasern deutlich höher ist als anders rum!
Ich bin mittlerweile der Meinung,das der schlimmste Feind der Angler,nicht etwa der
Kormoran oder gar Tierschützer ist,sondern der drillende Kollege ist der anderen seine
Lebensart/Philosophie aufdrängen will.

Taxidermist


----------



## forelle03 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hallo Thomas

                     Ja, eine Gesellschaft sowie derren Normen und Gesetze sind dynamisch, es wird sich was ändern - in welche Richtung kommt auch auf die allgemeine Medienberichterstattung an und welche Gruppierungen sich der Medien (nicht Angelmedien, der allgemeinen) am besten bedienen können....

Da muss ich dir widersprechen, es kommt auf jeden selbst an wie es in Zukunft weitergeht.Denn nur wenn jeder seine Meinung vernuenftig auessert wreden wir zu einem Ergebniss kommen.


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Tierschutzgesetz fordert lediglich sowohl einen vernünftigen Grund zum Töten von Wirbeltieren (also auch bei Fischen, im Falle der Angler also Verzehr..) sowie dass keinem Tier länger als unbedingt nötig Leiden zugefügt werden.
> 
> 
> *Und nochmal zum Abschluß:*
> ...


 
... so ist halt die Rechtslage! Viel Ermessensspielraum sehe ich da nicht...

... die empfohlene Lektüre ist überigens köstlich!#h

Stefan


----------



## Dart (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da ich nun schon eine Zeit lang Arbeitslos bin,ist es genau der von Forellenzemmel angesprochene Sonntagsbraten,den ich mir von solchen Luxusanglern wie einem Veit
> und Gleichgesinnten nicht verbieten lassen mag.Die sollen wegen mir ihre Fotoserien
> machen und sich dann lobpreisen lassen,nur sollen sie nicht versuchen anderen ihre
> perverse Philosophie aufzudrücken!
> ...


Da kannst du dann aber eigentlich in den Spiegel schauen und dich selber hinterfragen, ob deine vielfach gepostete Meinung nicht evt, auch nur einseitige Meinungsmache ist. Nix für Ungut.#h
Hoffentlich kommt keiner mehr mit irgendeiner selbstgestrickten Gesetzesauslegung um die Ecke, der Beitrag von Thomas zu dem Thema ist Top#6
Gruss Reiner
P.s. Ich kann mir eine Änderung der bestehenden Gesetzte gar net vorstellen, obwohl es für einige struckturschwachen Gegenden sicherlich hilfreich wäre im Hinblick auf Angeltourismus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> Viel Ermessensspielraum sehe ich da nicht...


Der wird eh nur im Ernstfall durch Gerichte festgelegt.

Wenn ich als "Einpersonenhaushalt" Karpfen angeln gehe (selbstverständlich zum Verzehr), MUSS ich ja z. B. (nach meinem Ermessen) jeden Karpfen der größer als ca. 2 - 3 Kilo ist zurücksetzen, da ich diesen nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann - in meinen Augen vollkommen im Einklang mit den Gesetzen (sofern dem nicht Regelungen der jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschafter (Verbände, Vereine etc.) entgegenstehen)....

Das gleiche gilt auch, wenn ich z. B. Zander (zum Verzehr) angeln will, statt dessen aber nur kleine Barsche kriege (keine Mahlzeit - keine sinnvolle Verwertung) oder große Hechte (zu viel für eine Person - keine sinnvolle Verwertung..)...

Denn in Deutschland bist Du solange unschuldig, bis Dir das Gegenteil *BEWIESEN *(und vor Gericht rechtswirksam festgestellt) wurde - *und das wurde es bisher NOCH NIE wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen (nochmal: Du bist rechtlich sogar gezwungen Fische zurückzusetzen (Schonzeit, Schonmaß etc..)!!!.*

Siehe auch die Geschichte als PETA unser Mitglied catchandrelease wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen anzeigte  - wurde vom Staatsanwalt mangels Erfolgsaussichten eingestellt.....

Oder anders gesagt:
Wenn jemand wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen angezeigt werden würde, könnte derjenige recht ruhig schlafen in meinen Augen (nicht z. B. bei einer Anzeige wegen unverhältnismäßig langen hantieren vor dem zurücksetzen..).

Das dürfte vor keinem höheren Gericht in Deutschland wirklich durchgehen (wenngleich man sich natürlich der Gefahr eines langen Rechtsprozesses aussetzt...).

Wie gesagt:
Erst mal alle richtig informieren, bevor man diskutiert.....


----------



## Forellenzemmel (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der wird eh nur durch Gerichte festgelegt.
> 
> 
> Das gleiche gilt auch, wenn ich z. B. Zander (zum Verzehr) angeln will, statt dessen aber nur kleine Barsche kriege (keine Mahlzeit - keine sinnvolle Verwertung) oder große Hechte (zu viel für eine Person - keine sinnvolle Verwertung..)...
> ...


 
Vollkommen klar Thomas!#h Es gibt immer ein Schlupfloch...
Ich persönlich hätte allerdings Probleme, bei der Ausübung meines Hobbys lügen zu müssen, oder diverse Zenarios zu konstruieren...

Dies ist auf jeden Fall mein letztes Posting in diesem Thread - das Thema polarisiert einfach zu sehr... ich fürchte, der Ton wird noch ein wenig rauer, sollte eigentlich nicht sein!

Schönen Sonntag noch

Stefan


----------



## mr.ilmenau (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



forelle03 schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas
> 
> Da muss ich dir widersprechen, es kommt auf jeden selbst an wie es in Zukunft weitergeht.Denn nur wenn jeder seine Meinung vernuenftig auessert wreden wir zu einem Ergebniss kommen.



Genau !!! Vernuenftig *auessert wreden* .
Ach, werd lieber erstmal 'n Stündchen vor die Haustür und mir den Wasserstand ansehen und wenn es sich ergibt auch noch meinen Sonntagsbraten in Form einer Bachforelle fangen. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> Ich persönlich hätte allerdings Probleme, bei der Ausübung meines Hobbys lügen zu müssen, oder diverse Zenarios zu konstruieren...


Wieso lügen?
Nicht ich muss in Deutschland meine Unschuld beweisen, sondern derjenige, der mich anzeigt muss mir meine Schuld beweisen....

Davon ab:
Wenn es mehr oder weniger allgemein üblich zu sein scheint, z. B. bei Verkehrsverstößen oder der Steuer es nicht immer mit der Wahrheit all zu genau zu nehmen, warum dann ausgerechnet beim Hobby (wie gesagt, ich muss eh nicht lügen beim angeln...)

PS:
Ich empfehle zur Beruhigung der Gemüter auch folgende Lektüre:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/751/


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Reiner so ganz unrecht hast du nicht,wenn ich hier Meinungsmache betreibe,ganz nach der Maxime "Wehret den Anfängen".
Weiter vorn werden solche Angler wie ich,als Pottis und Kochtopfangler beschimpft und
ich greife nun eigentlich nur zu den gleichen Argumenten.
Obwohl ich den einen oder anderen Fisch entnehme und mindestens genau so viele release,bin ich nicht dazu bereit mich in meinen Rechten beschränken zu lassen.
Die Bestrebungen gehen dahin,das man mir Vorschreiben will,wie groß die Fische sein
sollen,b.z.w.ob ich nach Holländischen Vorbild eventuell überhaupt keine Fische mehr
entnehmen darf.Das alles nur damit die Leute ihren zweifelhaften Neigungen,nach immer
größer oder mehr,nachgehen können.
Ich habe auch z.B.einem Veit schon zu seinen Fängen gratuliert und hab eigentlich mit
seiner Art Fische im halben Dutzend zu präsentieren kein Problem(Verständnis dennoch nicht) nur anders rum ist es so.Also wegen mir können die Releaser ihren Kult pflegen,da
ich ja auch das Recht haben mag,Fische die mir aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht passen,
auch mal aus den Händen rutschen zu lassen!

Taxidermist


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Mal aus der fachlichen Praxis (und aus Sicht von jemand der häufig mit Naturschutz-, Fischerei-, und sonstigen Behörden zu tun hat):

Es wird in absehbarer Zeit ganz sicherlich keine C&R-Verpflichtung in Deutschland geben. Und man wird sich auch ganz sicher nicht ans EU-Ausland anlehnen - wenn, dann passt sich die EU an die deutsche Bürokratie an (wie in vielen Fällen die Natur betreffend bereits geschehen).

Und sollte sich in naher Zukunft tatsächlich per Gesetz hinsichtlich C&R etwas bewegen (was arg bezweifelt werden darf), so wird das ganz bestimmt nicht pro C&R sein.


*
Also seid froh solange wir diese Grauzone hinsichtlich C&R haben - denn solange kann eigentlich jeder machen was er will.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

So isses - und das abseits allen Fanátismus, der diesem Thema bei vielen scheinbar innewohnt...
:vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Moin Thomas,


> *Weder das Tierschutzgesetz noch sonst irgendeines verbietet in irgendeiner Weise das zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen!!!!*


Wenn C&R nicht verboten ist , müßte es doch möglich das ich als Gewässereigentümer mein Gewässer zur reinen C&R Nutzung ausschreibe.


----------



## Case (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich setzte wenig zurück.
Aber ich hör auch auf zu Angeln, wenn ich genug gefangen hab'.

Wozu soll ich 5 Fische fangen, wenn ich nur einen für die Pfanne brauch.?
Fische sind Lebewesen, und meinetwegen auch Nahrung. Aber kein Sportgerät. 
Ich würde auch nicht bei jedem Schnitzel das ich esse, einen Kampf auf Leben und Tod riskieren wollen.

Case


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> Wenn C&R nicht verboten ist , müßte es doch möglich das ich als Gewässereigentümer mein Gewässer zur reinen C&R Nutzung ausschreibe.


Nein, denn dann fehlt der vernünftige Grund zum Angeln laut Tierschutzgesetz (gewollter Verzehr).


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> Wenn C&R nicht verboten ist , müßte es doch möglich das ich als Gewässereigentümer mein Gewässer zur reinen C&R Nutzung ausschreibe.


Nein, denn das Tierschutzgesetz verbietet es, Tieren ohne Notwendigkeit Schmerz oder Leid zuzufügen:
Die Notwendigkeit beim Angeln besteht im Nahrungserwerb...


... erst aus dem vorsätzlichen, geplanten C&R kann man Dir dann nen Strick drehen. Denn hierbei spielt der Nahrungserwerb ja keine Rolle mehr.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Case schrieb:


> ......
> Aber ich hör auch auf zu Angeln, wenn ich genug gefangen hab'.
> 
> Wozu soll ich 5 Fische fangen, wenn ich nur einen für die Pfanne brauch.?
> ...



Habe ich so weiter oben schon ausgedrückt,
aber das will man nicht lesen, lieber wird geschimpft und beschimpft, dann ist die Welt wieder in Ordnung....

@Thomas
Fanatismus bringt wer ins Spiel?

@die Vereinsvorstandsmeckerer
Wieso bewerbt ihr Euch nicht bei der nächsten Vorstandswahl und leitet in einem Vorstandsamt Euren Verein?


@Forellenzemmel
Deine Art ist etwas provokant, deswegen sind Deine Ansichten zur Thematik jedoch nicht falsch. Wie wäre es mit mehr Sachlichkeit und weniger Spitzfindigkeiten?

Grüße,
René


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@ Thomas u. Padyy,
Aus euren Antworten les ich heraus das C%R nun doch verboten ist. Warum dann immer der dezente Hinweis das es kein C%R -Verbot gibt??


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin Thomas,
> 
> Wenn C&R nicht verboten ist , müßte es doch möglich das ich als Gewässereigentümer mein Gewässer zur reinen C&R Nutzung ausschreibe.


 
Man muß dringend mal die Begrifflichkeiten entzerren.

C&R bedeutet, jeden gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzen. Also Angeln aus reiner Freude am Drill und ohne die Absicht, den Fisch einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen. Resp. den Fang von Fischen mit der im vorhinein bestimmten Absicht, etwaige Fänge zurückzusetzen. Das ist gem. Tierschutzgesetz verboten.

Nicht verboten ist das zurücksetzen irrtünlich gefangener Fische, für die der Angler keine sinnvolle Verwertung hat. Ganz im Gegenteil, es verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz, wenn man einen Fisch ohne vernünftigen Grund tötet. Ein vernünftiger Grund ist z.B. die Verwertung als Speise- oder Köderfisch, die Entnahme aus hegerischen Gründen, oder weil der Fisch krank oder zu sehr verletzt ist. 

In wie weit man letzteres für sein eigenes Verhalten interpretiert, von mir aus auch vorschiebt, sollte uns vollkommen wurscht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> Wenn C&R nicht verboten ist , müßte es doch möglich das ich als Gewässereigentümer mein Gewässer zur reinen C&R Nutzung ausschreibe.


Mal ein Tipp dazu (um im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes zu bleiben):
Jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter kann Schonmaße/Schonzeiten ausdehnen (also höhere Schonmaße/längere Schonzeiten als im jeweiligen Landesgesetz als "Mindeststandard" vorgeschrieben)...................
Beispiel: Hecht- (oder Raubfisch)schonzeit von 1.1. - 1.07.
Schonmaß: Hechte dürfen (aus hegerischen Gründen) nur entnommen werden in Größen zwischen 60 und 70 cm

Geht analog genauso für alle anderen Fischarten. Kein reines c+r - Gewässer - aber aus hegerischen Gründen äußerst eingeschränkte Entnahmemöglichkeit..



> Aus euren Antworten les ich heraus das C%R nun doch verboten ist. Warum dann immer der dezente Hinweis das es kein C%R -Verbot gibt??


c+r ist eine "anglerische" und keine juristische Forumlierung.

*Verboten:*
Angeln ohne "vernünftigen Grund" (in Deutschland; Fischfang zum Verzehr) - also "willentlich" Fische fangen nur um sie zurückzusetzen..

*Nicht verboten: *
Angeln mit "vernünftigem Grund" und zurücksetzen von Fischen, die man nicht verwerten kann bzw. die Schonzeit haben, das Mindestmaß nicht haben, zu groß/klein zur jeweiligen Verwertung sind.....

Den sicheren Beweis für den ersten Fall (verboten) muß derjenige erbringen, der einen anzeigt (bzw. der Staatsanwalt).

Denn in Deutschland bist Du bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils unschuldig, den Beweis muss der Staatsanwalt erbringen.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Thomas9904 Du hast ja Recht. Genau so wie Du es sagst ist es.
Aber Gunnar und  Co. werden das wohl nicht verstehen ( wollen ).


----------



## feedex (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Ich bin für Catch & Decide!
> 
> Manchmal möchte ich den gefangenen Fisch entnehmen, oft eben auch nicht. Meine Entscheidung.



Jetzt ist mir dieses Schlagwort "Catch & Decide" zum ersten Mal über den Weg gelaufen - aber ich finde es rundum genial.

Das umschreibt recht genau mein Vorgehen.
Ich entscheide im Einzelfall, was ich mitnehme und was nicht.

Übrigens ist es schlichtweg peinlich, wie sich hier manche  aufführen!
Die "Beiträge" der Extremisten (anders kann man es kaum nennen) beider Seiten sind voller Angriffe, Beschimpfungen, Spitzfindigkeiten - aber leider fehlt es an Kopfarbeit.
Definitiv fehlt es an Respekt vor der anderen Meinung!

Leider ist - wie von Thomas geschildert - die Lage von Gesetzen und ergänzenden Regelungen derart, dass sie Nachdenken erfordert.
Jeder muss abwägen, wie er diesen Vorgaben im Einzelfall gerecht wird.

Viele Scheitern offenbar schon am Stichwort "Einzelfall", weil sie - warum auch immer - pauschal eine Linie fahren.
Die nächste Hürde ist das Abwägen...also Nachdenken.
Offenbar ist das manchen auch zu anstrengend, also wieder "business as usual". 

Womöglich liegt es am deutschen Gemüt...wenn das Gesetz eine Sache nicht klar ver- oder gebietet, schafft sich der Gartenzwergzüchter seine eigene Auslegung und vertritt diese ein Leben lange vehement gegen jede Realität.

Da ist mancher Streit im Kindergarten um Förmchen und Schaufel von höherem Niveau!
_bäääääh....der will mir meinen Sonntagsbraten verbieten....
bäääääh....der will mir mein Karpfenfoto verbieten.....
bäääääh....der will mir meine Vorurteile wegnehmen....

_Hals zu.
Kopf einschalten (nicht nur das Stammhirn!).

Dieses C&R vs. Kochtopf-Theater wird zusehends eine würdelose Vorstellung von beleidigten Primadonnen.


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Moin Närfling,


> Aber Gunnar und Co. werden das wohl nicht verstehen ( wollen ).


Ganz schön mutig zu behaupten was andere verstehen wollen o. können.
In dem Fall ist es eher so das du nicht verstanden hast was das Ziel meiner Beiträge 103 u. 108 ist bzw. war. Thomas , Ralf und Paddy Antworten darauf sind das gewollte Ergebnis.

Ansonsten auch für dich : *erst lesen , dann denken und dann erst schreiben.* Dann machst du auch keine Fehler und beurteilst Leute die du nicht kennst.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Feedex:

|good:|good:|good:

Hab es ja oben schon geschrieben: Die Extremen, egal welcher Seite, sind das Problem...

Ich esse z.B. selber fast keinen Fisch und setze sehr viele meiner gefangenen Fische zurück. Auf der anderen Seite grille ich aber z.B. auch sehr gerne, und finde es toll auf dem Grill einen schönen Fisch zuzubereiten. Wenn es also einen brauchbaren Fisch in der Nähe eines Grilltermins gibt => C&C
Selbes gilt natürlich auch, wenn ich einem Freund, Bekannten oder Familienangehörigen eine Freude mit einem frischen Fisch machen kann. Wichtig ist hierbei für mich die zeitnahe Verwertung, damit es sich auch lohnt. Ich will keine Kühltruhen füllen, weder meine noch andere...

Wenn nicht => C&R

Insgesamt deswegen bei mir ganz deutlich => C&D


Wenn einige Möchtegerns hier das mit dem Verbot trotz Thomas sehr guter Erklärung nicht verstehen wollen helfen wohl alle Argumente nicht... Ist halt wie so oft im Leben: Nicht der, der am lautesten schreit hat recht... #h


Wie wäre es einfach mit ein bisschen mehr Toleranz untereinander? Natürlich habe ich meine Meinung zu allem möglichen, aber es ist meine eigene, und muss daher nicht für alle anderen auch die richtige sein.|uhoh:

CU Stefan

PS: Mal sehen, eventuell gehe ich nachher noch ein bisschen angeln - finde ich nämlich sehr entspannend, auch wenn ich für heute Abend schon ein Steak im Kühlschrank habe...


----------



## Dart (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Eigentlich sollten wir uns alle mehr Gedanken darüber machen, wie wir als Angler, mehr eigenes Entscheidungsrecht zurück erlangen, als uns über Extrem-Standpunkte zu ereifern
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Denni_Lo (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

IMHO muß das jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen.

Ich nehme ab und zu Fisch mit, aber kenne Leute die konsequent alles zurücksetzte (KöFi mal ausgenommen) unser Verein fördert C+R aber ist sich der Schwierigkeit mit der Gesetzeslage sehr wohl bewußt, darum halten wir den Ball auch ziemlich flach.

Andererseits sind ettliche Fische zu entnehmen, da man sich versucht der rasanten Ausbreitung derer Herr zu werden (Döbel und Rapfen sind in einem Gewässer extrem explodiert von der Population)


----------



## gründler (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

#h

http://www.asv-ems.de/berichte/CatchRelease.pdf



http://www.catch-release.de/print.php?id=11


----------



## Gummischuh (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Thomas


> Das gleiche gilt auch, wenn ich z. B. Zander (zum Verzehr) angeln *will*, statt dessen aber nur kleine Barsche kriege (keine Mahlzeit - keine sinnvolle Verwertung) oder große Hechte (zu viel für eine Person - keine sinnvolle Verwertung..)...


Naja, die Betonung liegt allerdings NICHT auf dem kleinen Wörtchen WOLLEN, sondern auf KÖNNEN.
Wenn ich Zander will und Barsche fange, dann heißt das doch nicht, dass ich diese nicht verwerten kann, so wie's gerne hingeschummelt wird.
Nicht verwerten können heißt: Fisch krank oder Fisch zu groß. Was anderes fällt mir hierzu nicht ein#c


----------



## Dennert (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da ich nun schon eine Zeit lang Arbeitslos bin,ist es genau der von Forellenzemmel angesprochene Sonntagsbraten,den ich mir von solchen Luxusanglern wie einem Veit
> und Gleichgesinnten nicht verbieten lassen mag.Die sollen wegen mir ihre Fotoserien
> machen und sich dann lobpreisen lassen,nur sollen sie nicht versuchen anderen ihre
> perverse Philosophie aufzudrücken!
> ...


 
harte Worte!
Scheint mir, als ob da Neid die Tastatur geführt hätte!
Veit kann nix dafür, dass Du noch keine Seriendrills hattest!


----------



## Dart (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dennert schrieb:


> harte Worte!
> Scheint mir, als ob da Neid die Tastatur geführt hätte!
> Veit kann nix dafür, dass Du noch keine Seriendrills hattest!


Nöööö, büdde nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen#d


----------



## Dennert (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dart schrieb:


> Nöööö, büdde nicht noch Öl ins Feuer gießen#d


 
Na irgendwann reichts auch mal!
Ständig dieses Rumgestänkere in Richtung C+R oder erfolgreicher Angler. Neid, Neid und nochmals Neid 
Nicht mehr - aber auch nicht weniger


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dennert schrieb:


> harte Worte!
> Scheint mir, als ob da Neid die Tastatur geführt hätte!
> Veit kann nix dafür, dass Du noch keine Seriendrills hattest!


 
Genau solche Beiträge sind es, die jedesmal dazu führen, dass ein solche Diskussion ausartet und letztlich mit einem Schloß versehen werden. Sie sind nicht nur unproduktiv, sondern zielsicher darauf ausgerichtet das das hier entgleist. 

Lasst das bitte einfach sein.


----------



## Taxidermist (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Dennert,Ganz sicher kein Neid,ist mir eigentlich relativ egal wie viel andere fangen!
Aber eigentlich war ja klar,dass irgend jemand dieses Lieblingsargument hervorholt.Nur ihm scheint es offensichtlich nicht egal zu sein wenn andere ihre Fische verwerten und sich somit an geltendes Recht halten.Ich werde mich jedenfalls nicht wehrlos,solchen angestrebten Nullentnahme Bestrebungen ergeben.Übrigens sind die "harten Worte"
vorher von ihm selbst schon gewählt worden und in einem späteren Post sogar noch als
zu mild befunden worden!Also dann bitte nicht empfindlich sein,wenn mit gleicher Münze
zurückgezahlt wird.

Taxidermist

P.S.:Und bitte kein Schloß,ich hab zum Thema alles gesagt und von mir wird man hier
nichts mehr lesen!


----------



## Dart (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Um das ein wenig zu relativieren...ich hab da auch keinerlei Verständniss, wenn ständig erfolgreiche Angler in solchen Diskussionen herbeizitiert werden|gr: nur macht das ganze Gezetere, egal aus welchem Blickwinkel es man betrachtet, wenig Sinn. Und auf die Pauke hauen macht nu mal gar keinen schlanken Fuß


----------



## Dennert (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Taxidermist

Er schreibt ja selbst, dass er regelmäßig Fische zum Verzehr mitnimmt 
Nullentnahme will hier glaub ich keiner - das wäre ja auch Quatsch, sowas bekommt man nie durch und das will auch keiner.
Es geht ihm doch nur um übermäßiges Ausplündern von Gewässern durch die schwarzen Schafe und die mag sicher niemand gern an seinem Gewässer. Mehr nicht.


----------



## Dart (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dennert schrieb:


> @Taxidermist
> 
> Er schreibt ja selbst, dass er regelmäßig Fische zum Verzehr mitnimmt
> Nullentnahme will hier glaub ich keiner - das wäre ja auch Quatsch, sowas bekommt man nie durch und das will auch keiner.
> Es geht ihm doch nur um übermäßiges Ausplündern von Gewässern durch die schwarzen Schafe und die mag sicher niemand gern an seinem Gewässer. Mehr nicht.


Deine richtige Argumentation hilft net, da es hier bei diesen Themen nur um Schwarz-Weiß oder Gut-Böse geht....und das seit Jahren#q#q#q


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Nabend,

Mitlerweile gehts wohl nur noch darum das man den jeweils anderen gründlich missversteht. Eines ist doch hier in dem thread klar geworden. Kaum jemand der hier schreibenden betreibt 100% C&R. Und jemand der zu 100% alles mitnimmt hab ich hier auch noch nicht gefunden.
Der eine fängt mehr , der andere weniger. Einer entnimmt mehr , ein anderer weniger.
Wo ist hier in dieser Debatte denn das Problem? Zumindes bei den hier anwesenden Schreiberlingen seh ich , das wir fast alle das gleiche machen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dennert schrieb:


> Nullentnahme will hier glaub ich keiner - das wäre ja auch Quatsch, sowas bekommt man nie durch und das will auch keiner.



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher... Wenn ich mir so einige "Hollandspezis" in diesem Board "ansehe", glaube ich, daß diese genau das wollen...

Ist nur ne Vermutung von mir, soll sich keiner angegriffen fühlen bitte.

Wenn wir hierzulande jemals solche holländischen Verhältnisse bekommen, dann Gute Nacht...


----------



## maesox (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Leute,Leben und Leben lassen!!!!!!!!!!

Soll doch jeder machen was er für richtig hält!!! Ich sage in Zukunf zu dem Thema was Fangbilder konkret angeht nichts mehr,weil man nachdem Releasen eines Fisches oft noch mehr eine drauf bekommt,als wenn man alles in den "Kochtopp" haut!!!!

Finde,daß der Neid oft eine große Rolle spielt,auch wenns die Meisten nie zugeben würden!!!!

Ich gehöre nicht zu den "total-Releasern",sondern nehme auch ab und an einen Fisch für die Küche mit,nur übertreiben sollte man´s nicht.....soll aber jeder halten wie er will,da bleibe ich dabei!!


Gruß
Matze


----------



## aqauwatch (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

hab mir hier mal die beitröge bis zur 5. seite durchgelesen. im großenganzen wiederholt sich das alles. mal zu beginn zur eigentlichen frage...wie es weitergeht mit dem C&R

bei uns im verein bin ich als jugendwart tätig. selbst bin ich überzeugter C&R, der aber auch gern mal einen fisch mitnimmt. den junganglern leg ich weder nahe fische mitzunehmen, noch sie zurückzusetzen. ich versuche, mit den andern vereinskammeraden, den junganglern einen richtigen umganb mit dem fisch zu vermitteln. was richtig und was falsch ist...oh je...das geht wahrscheinlich auch weit anseinander.

aber mal die ganze geschichte aus einer andern rictung gesehen...ich will große fische fangen. diese nicht irgendwo, sondern im heimatgewässer. ich kann mich nun mal nicht beschweren es wären keine fische da oder nur kleine, nehme diese aber dann mit. desweiteren, warum soll ich große fische mitnehmen, die mir die fische von morgen bescheren?? ich geh viel angeln, hab dadurch auch einige sehr gute stellen gefunden. an denen mal so einige strecken an land ziehen kann. allein schon, nehm ich die ganzen fische mit, aus welchen gründen auch immer, es gibt nun mal nicht unendlich viel fisch in unsern gewässern. ein generellen entnahmeverbot finde ich völlig übertrieben. es macht halt das gleichgewicht aus, zwichen fische im wasser, reproduktion und entnahme. 

persöhnlich finde ich so manche mindestmaße viel zu klein...

was aber auch am wasser fehltm, ist die fehlende presänz der fischereiafsicht. es wird am wasser gemacht, egal was das hier so oft zitierte gesetz sagt.

ich würde auch nicht hingehen und einem aufdrängen, er müsse fische zurücksetzen. wie hier auch schon erwähn wurde, führt man mit diesen anglern gespräche, tauscht die denkweisen aus, kann sich durchaus was ändern. 

ich für meinen teil fahre mit C&R sehr gut.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

_"Vollidioten, Hohlköpfe etc."_

nette Diskussion hier.

Man muss doch nicht lange drum herumsabbeln. Wer ausschließlich mit dem Ziel ans Wasser geht Fische zu fangen und sie nicht zu verwerten, verstößt gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.

Fertig. 

Das wird sich in Deutschland auch kaum ändern. Das der Einzelne dann jede menge Ausreden, Begründungen und Ausnahmetatbestände für sich definiert ändert nun mal nichts daran, dass er sich zu recht als Tierquäler bezeichnen lassen muß.

Diese Diskussion krankt vor Allem daran, dass hier die Normalität und ein völlig angemessenes und korrektes Verhalten, nämlich den Fisch den man zielgerichtet gefangen hat, zu verwerten, als Kontrapunkt zu einem Verstoß gegen das TG gemacht wird. 

Dabei wird natürlich immer wieder gern der Kühltruhenfischer bemüht, der aber eher die Ausnahme ist als die Regel. Ob nun jemand viel fängt oder wenig hat doch mit dieser Diskussion nichts zu tun.

C&R wird es in Deutschland ganz sicher nicht geben, trotzdem kann man das natürlich machen, weil es keiner kontrolliert. 

Maßvolle Entnahme hat auch etwas mit Zurückhaltung zu tun. Ich habe hier den Eindruck, dass das eigentliche Problem auf einer völlig anderen Ebene liegt.

Uli


----------



## Blauzahn (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Maßvolle Entnahme hat auch etwas mit Zurückhaltung zu tun. Ich habe hier den Eindruck, dass das eigentliche Problem auf einer völlig anderen Ebene liegt.
> 
> Uli



guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2004075&postcount=17

:m

alles weitere ist geschrieben und gesagt


----------



## Steffen23769 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Maßvolle Entnahme hat auch etwas mit Zurückhaltung zu tun.



So sieht's nämlich aus, nur scheinen das einige nicht zu verstehen oder verstehen zu wollen...


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Vollidioten, Hohlköpfe etc.


 Wünsch dir auch nen schönen Abend.



> Maßvolle Entnahme hat auch etwas mit Zurückhaltung zu tun. Ich habe hier den Eindruck, dass das eigentliche Problem auf einer völlig anderen Ebene liegt.


Das wurde hier im Thread schon mehrmals festgestellt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> guckst Du hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2004075&postcount=17
> 
> :m
> 
> alles weitere ist geschrieben und gesagt


 
Ich weiß Rene, ich habe es gelesen. Du hast natürlich einfach recht. 

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Wünsch dir auch nen schönen Abend.


 
Äh Gunnar??? Nichts für ungut, aber das mit den Schimpfwörtern stammt nicht von mir.

Das ist aus dem Thread, also du kannst wieder locker werden.

Uli


----------



## Gallerts (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Also Gallerts Du solltest ein wenig mitdenken: Ein Vorstand kann Dir nun mal nicht lauthals C & R erlauben, weil er nicht offiziell selbst wenn er anders denkt, was erlauben kann, was das Gesetz verbietet..
> Die nicht nur von Dir angegriffenen grauhaarigen Vorstände können allenfalls gütig über manches hinwegsehen.
> Ich hoffe man versteht, was ich meine.


 
joj, du ich will hier überhaupt keinen standpunkt beziehen!|bigeyes lass mich doch erstmal nen fisch fangen bevor ich ideologisch argumentiere, und nix anderes als ideologie ist das hier.
mein post bezog sich auf die mangelnde streitkultur hier. |gr:

ich persönlich mag den grauhaarigen herrn aus dem vorstand echt gern, denn der zeigt mir persönlich wie das mit dem angeln funktioniert. #6

und wie das mit der entnahme gehandhabt wird wurde mir auch erklärt.. nicht dolle anders als hier propagiert, die extremen positionen mal weggelassen..

seid doch einfach nett zueinander..#d


----------



## Living Dead (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> hab mir hier mal die beitröge bis zur 5. seite durchgelesen. im großenganzen wiederholt sich das alles. mal zu beginn zur eigentlichen frage...wie es weitergeht mit dem C&R
> 
> bei uns im verein bin ich als jugendwart tätig. selbst bin ich überzeugter C&R, der aber auch gern mal einen fisch mitnimmt. den junganglern leg ich weder nahe fische mitzunehmen, noch sie zurückzusetzen. ich versuche, mit den andern vereinskammeraden, den junganglern einen richtigen umganb mit dem fisch zu vermitteln. was richtig und was falsch ist...oh je...das geht wahrscheinlich auch weit anseinander.
> 
> ...



Endlich mal was zum Thema... Gut zu wissen das es Leute gibt die dem Nachwuchs Nachhaltigkeit vermitteln. Ich hoffe es geht aufwärts...


----------



## Gunnar. (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hi Uli,

Ne laß ma, Ich fand deine "Begrüßung" für diesen Thread nahezu perfekt. Passte auch zu dir. Das hat mir den ersten Lacher des Abend entlockt.
Aber wenn du das Lob nicht haben willst , ich nimms gern wieder zurück.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Bravo, Taxidermist !!!
Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen. "Nullentnahme" führt letzlich zu "Nullnutzung".
Das heisst nichts anderes, als kein Angeln mehr.
Ich respektiere wenn jemand seinen Fisch zurücksetzt. Bitte auch Respekt wenn ich meinen zum Essen mitnehme.


----------



## Veit (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da ich nun schon eine Zeit lang Arbeitslos bin,ist es genau der von Forellenzemmel angesprochene Sonntagsbraten,den ich mir von solchen Luxusanglern wie einem Veit
> und Gleichgesinnten nicht verbieten lassen mag.Die sollen wegen mir ihre Fotoserien
> machen und sich dann lobpreisen lassen,nur sollen sie nicht versuchen anderen ihre
> perverse Philosophie aufzudrücken!
> ...



Ich weiß nicht warum du dich ausgerechnet so auf mich eingeschossen hast, aber ich will dir deinen Sonntagsbraten garantiert nicht verbieten und wenn es so rübergekommen ist, bedauere ich das sehr. #c
Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich mich nicht als Luxusangler ansehe, möchte ich auch klarstellen, dass ich vollkommenes Verständnis für Angler haben die beispielsweise nur 10 maßige Zander im Jahr fangen und die alle mitnehmen. Ich nehme die 10 maßigen Zander im Jahr nämlich auch mit und verzehre sie gerne, nur setze ich halt die weiteren, die ich fange wieder zurück. 
Was ich verachte, sind Leute, die mehr mitnehmen als sie brauchen oder die Fische killen, nur weil das für sie selbstverständlich ist, um sie zu Hause stolz vorzeigen zu können, um ja den Jahresbeitrag wieder reinzubekommen etc. (könnte noch mehr niedrige Beweggründe nennen).
Mir gehts einfach darum, dass ich mich in Deutschland frei entscheiden kann ob ich den Fisch release oder mitnehme, ohne dass mir jemand reinredet. Das ist doch auch in deinem Interesse, weil du deinen Sonntagsbraten auch weiter fange und dann essen willst, oder.


----------



## Blauzahn (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Was ich verachte, sind Leute, die mehr mitnehmen als sie brauchen oder die Fische killen, nur weil das für sie selbstverständlich ist, *um sie zu Hause stolz vorzeigen zu können*,
> 
> (Anmerkung des Zitierenden)
> _man ersetze_* zu Hause *_durch_* im Forum
> ...



Mehr braucht es eigentlich nicht Veit.
Kehre bitte vor der eigenen Tür.
Sorry, hat mich grad "geritten"
Persönliche Affinitäten sind immer ein Ergebnis des Auftretens.

Ich betone nochmals, Waidgerechtigkeit liegt nicht im Auge des Betrachters sondern *muss* dem Angler in Fleisch und Blut übergehen, nur so können wir unser Hobby vor Angriffen aus sämtlichen Richtungen schützen und noch lange weiter unbeschwert betreiben.

Für weitere Fragen lese bitte meine bisher in diesem Thread verfassten Beiträge.

Grüße und Petri Heil nach Sachsen Anhalt,
René


----------



## Veit (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@ Blauzahn: Da gibts nen kleinen Unterschied, den du vergisst!!! 
Ein Fisch der nach dem Fang schnell(!) fotografiert wird und dann wieder in sein Element kommt, hat gute Chancen zu überleben, egal ob das Foto dann in nem Forum oder sonstwo landet.
Ein Fisch den ich zuhause auf den Küchentisch lege und vielleicht noch Eltern und Nachbarn hole um ihn stolz vorzuzeigen, ist garantiert tot.
Hmm, eigentlich sogar ein ziemlich großer Unterschied...


----------



## Blauzahn (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> @ Blauzahn: Da gibts nen kleinen Unterschied, den du vergisst!!!
> Ein Fisch der nach dem Fang schnell(!) fotografiert wird und dann wieder in sein Element kommt, hat gute Chancen zu überleben, egal ob das Foto dann in nem Forum oder sonstwo landet.
> Ein Fisch den ich zuhause auf den Küchentisch lege und vielleicht noch Eltern und Nachbarn hole um ihn stolz vorzuzeigen, ist garantiert tot.
> Hmm, eigentlich sogar ein ziemlich großer Unterschied...



Bitte auch den zweiten Absatz meines Postings verinnerlichen.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

ich scheiss auf die regel die es in meinem verein gibt die besagt das ich maßige fische mitnehmen soll . pfuiiiiiii... meine grosskarpfen würden nicht einmal jemandem schmecken der keine zunge hatt.catch and release ,ohne das würde ich kaum angeln.


----------



## wilhelm (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

dib und warum bist du dann in einem Verein??????????????;+;+;+
Gehe doch an Gewässer wo die Mitnahme nicht vorgeschrieben ist!!!!!!!


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

durch den verein darf ich an den mittellankanal.einige kleine flüsse und nen dutzend seen


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

einpaar echt leckere zander habe ich zwar mitgenommen aber das meiste muss ich schwimmen lassen weil meine frau kaum bock hatt mit mir fisch zu essen


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Fällt hier eigentlich noch jemandem auf, dass die meisten nur genau das lesen, was sie lesen wollen?

Auf Beiträge, die die eigentliche Thematik betreffen reagiert eigentlich kaum einer... |rolleyes


----------



## Ullov Löns (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Fällt hier eigentlich noch jemandem auf, dass die meisten nur genau das lesen, was sie lesen wollen?
> 
> Auf Beiträge, die die eigentliche Thematik betreffen reagiert eigentlich kaum einer... |rolleyes


 
Ja, mir. Wie gesagt, es wird in Deutschland ganz sicher keine Gesetzesänderung geben. Es besteht ja auch keine Notwendigkeit dazu.

Uli


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

hä?du bist ja"ein ganz schlauer"


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> hä?du bist ja"ein ganz schlauer"


Zumindest fallen mir kreativere Beiträge ein...


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

das ist wohl so foolish farmer . aber zum tema wir würden alle mehr fangen ,for allem größere,wenn es in deu... so wär wie in holland dasdu nichts killen darfst


----------



## Fugo (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist, auch wenn das Thema immer noch sehr hart und teilweise auch extrem unsachlich von beiden Seiten geführt wird, sich das Ganze in die richtige Richtung bewegt! Unser so geliebtes Hobby steht und fällt im kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner, nämlich mit der Qualität des Fanges. Und diese steigt nun mal nicht mit vollen Kühltruhen oder an Nachbarn oder Dritte verschenkte oder vielleicht sogar verkaufte Fische! Ich glaube, dass sehen beide Faktionen so! Der Ansatz seine Kosten wieder "reinangeln" zu wollen, sollte definitiv der Vergangenheit angehören. In dieser Verhaltensweise sehe ich den Hauptgegner unseres Hobbies, egal ob schönes Fangfoto oder leckeres Sonntagsfischgericht!


----------



## versuchsangler (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Never ending Story

Möchte mal wissen wieviele Leute aufgrund dieses Threads ein schlechtes Gewissen bekommen haben und ihre Tiefkühltruhe abschalten.
Nicht einer würd ich wetten.

Ich denk mal alle die hier schreiben wissen genau was sie tun.
Der eine entnimmt mit Augenmaß ,der andere garnicht.
Wenn einer hier etwas ändern will dann soll er an der Basis arbeiten wie Veit es schon beschrieb.
Ich glaube nicht das man hier im Board die Personen erreicht die man eigentlich ansprechen will mit diesem Thema.

bis zur nächsten Schonzeit
mit dem selben Thema#h


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

habe mal einen russen am kanal intrviewt,der sagte das er in einem halben jahr 24 karpfen mitgenommen hatt.wie ******** ist das denn für ein gewässer . karpfen legen je nach art zwishen 3000 und 120000 eier könnt ja mal rechnen is fünf jahre her


----------



## Veit (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Sehr gelungenes Posting, Fugo!!! Respekt!


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

an versuchsangler . is richtig


----------



## Pinn (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Habe mir gerade diesen Thread reingezogen, aber nur auf die Schnelle und möglicherweise etwas oberflächlich. Knackpunkt ist C&R, womit man sich möglicherweise strafbar macht, wenn man *vorsätzlich* mit *allen *gefangenen Fischen so verfährt. Rechtsgrundlage ist das Tierschutzgesetz mit seiner Prämisse: _"Niemand darf einem Tier ohne vernünftigen Grund Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schaden zufügen"_ (§ 1 TierSchG).

Diese Formulierung lässt sicher breiten Interpretationsspielraum zu, insbesondere in der Frage, was ein "_vernünftiger Grund_" sein kann. _"Schmerzen, Leiden oder Schaden" können auch _unterschiedlich definiert werden. Darauf will ich aber nicht eingehen.

In anderen Ländern - z. Bsp. Niederlande und Irland - gibt es für manche Gewässer ganzjährige Entnahmeverbote bestimmter Fischarten, also eine Pflicht zum Zurücksetzen dieser Fische, obwohl die beangelt werden dürfen. Und bei uns besteht die Verpflichtung zum Zurücksetzen innerhalb der Schonzeiten bzw. bei ganzjährig geschützten Fischen. Damit kann ich leben (und angeln).

Aber die angebliche gesetzliche Pflicht zur Entnahme und Verwertung gefangener Fische außerhalb der Schonzeiten scheint eine Spezialität der deutschen Gesetzgebung und Rechtsprechung zu sein. In anderen Ländern gibt es diese oder entsprechende Vorschriften und Urteile nicht. Als schlechtere Tierschützer will ich die verantwortlichen Menschen in den Niederlanden und in Irland nicht bezeichnen. Ich behaupte lieber, man sieht diese Problematik dort viel gelassener als hier bei uns.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

ihr solltet euch nicht so mit gesetzen befassen sondern eher daran arbeiten angler die ihr persönlich kennt dazu zu animieren mehr fische am leben zu lassen .und stimmung für "catch and release"zu machen


----------



## Pinn (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> gesetze hin oder her die meisten angler die ich kenne machen es richtig und nehmen nur seten fische mit . ich denke ihr solltet euch nicht so mit gesetzen befassen sondern eher daran arbeiten angler die ihr persönlich kennt dazu zu animieren mehr fische am leben zu lassen



Auch wenn ich gemeint war, deinen Standpunkt find ich gut.
Gruß, Werner


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

ey pinn was war dein grösster und oder schwerster fisch


----------



## FoolishFarmer (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Um mal etwas neben dem Thema her zu diskutieren:


dib schrieb:


> ... wir würden alle mehr fangen ,for allem größere,wenn es in deu... so wär wie in holland dasdu nichts killen darfst


Die Holländer besetzen aber auch nicht wie die Geisteskranken...
Die Fischbestände bei uns sind nicht zuletzt auch durch übermäßige und einseitige Besatzmaßnahmen entstanden. Es gehört eben ein wenig mehr zur fischereilichen Bewirtschaftung als nur Reinwerfen und Rausfangen.

Aber das kann ich hier (im Forum) ja schreiben wie ich will... |rolleyes




Im übrigen stellt sich die Frage, was der "gemeine Angler" eigentlich will?
Was in den vergangenen Jahren an kapitalen Fischen durch die Presse geht, übersteigt doch alles je dagewesene. Die Medien lechzen seit Jahren nach Großkarpfen - und sie werden am laufenden Band geboten, weil der Besatzwahn seit Jahren nicht nur anhält sondern noch steigt (trotz mangelnder Entnahme). Dass das auch negative Folgen haben kann will doch keiner sehen/ hören.
Aber hinterher rumheulen ist eben immer einfach... nicht immer ist das Zurücksetzen von Fischen auch sinnvoll. Erst recht nicht bei kapitalen Exemplaren.


Das soll von meiner Seite her reichen - wir sind schon genug vom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen!
*Mache ein jeder wie er es für richtig hält - per Gesetz bleiben einem jeden alle Möglichkeiten offen.*


----------



## Ralle 24 (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Fällt hier eigentlich noch jemandem auf, dass die meisten nur genau das lesen, was sie lesen wollen?
> 
> Auf Beiträge, die die eigentliche Thematik betreffen reagiert eigentlich kaum einer... |rolleyes


 
Ja natürlich. Das verstehen wollen der Fakten würde bei manchem die eigene Argumentation ad absurdum führen. 
Man muß es also ignorieren, weil man sonst in den Trümmern seiner eigenen Philosophie steht. :c


----------



## gründler (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Mein größter fisch ein 12cm Gründling,ich setze ihn in einen Eimer wo er für ca 1 Std drin gewesen wäre,bis zu meinem Gartenteich.Aber leider wurde ich von einer Person aufgefordert diesen Fisch sofort frei zu lassen er würde sich darin Quällen erst fangen und dann noch Lebend einsperren.Um nicht noch mehr Ärger zu bekommen habe ich ihn wieder ins gewässer entlassen.
Darauf hin bin ich zu einem Baumarkt gefahren,wo man Wildgefangene Gründlinge für 1€ das Stk.kaufen konnte.Ich kaufte mir 3 Stk.an der Kasse traf ich die Person die mich kurz vorher am Wasser darauf verdonnerte was ich für ein Tierquäller bin,sie guckte in meinen Eimer und kam mit den Worten das sind aber tolle Fische!
lg


----------



## dib (6. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

an foolish farmer . mein ferein setzt ganz sicher nicht zu viele fische ein . die haben mal in einem jahr soger mehr für anwälte ausgegeben als für besatz. berichtete mir mahl einer vom vorstand


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

an gründler deine geschichte ist zwar nett aber ich glaube dir nicht ...zu unwarscheinlich


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man muß es also ignorieren, weil man sonst in den Trümmern seiner eigenen Philosophie steht. :c


 
Wenn es denn eine solche gibt.  Das würde ja eine gewisse Reflexionsfähigkeit voraussetzen. Was mir bis heute nicht verständlich ist, warum bei denen, die ihre meisten Fische releasen, nicht selbstverständlich Schonhaken am Köder hängen. Da wird immer so hochtrabend von Respekt und vom Erhalt der Bestände gesabbelt, da wird damit geprahlt, das hunderte von Raubfischen im Jahr gefangen werden und dann ist man noch nicht mal in der Lage Widerhaken anzudrücken bzw. den Fisch schonend im Wasser abzuhaken. 

Vermutlich ist es schlichte Gedankenlosigkeit, also nix mit Philosophie.


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> an gründler deine geschichte ist zwar nett aber ich glaube dir nicht ...zu unwarscheinlich


 
Igendwann wirst auch du sie verstehen!
lg


----------



## fjordsepp (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

meine güte was für diskussionen


----------



## fjordsepp (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

aber gründler geb dir vollkommen recht


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

hey ralle 24 und sundvogel kifft mal nicht so viel ihr theoretiker.    an gründling ich habe deine story sehr wohl verstanden .aber vieleicht du nicht so simpel wie du sie geschrieben hast


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

dip locker bleiben|znaika:...


----------



## fjordsepp (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

zum thema verwerten kann ich ein gutes beispiel nennen:
vor ein paar jahren sah ich in heiligenhafen einen sogenannten angler der seinen laichdorsch von 18kg nach dem wiegen bei baltic in die mülltonne gesteckt hat. noch fragen? gut das ich keinen lachdorsch haben muss und mir eine persönliche schonzeit eingerichtet habe.....


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



fjordsepp schrieb:


> zum thema verwerten kann ich ein gutes beispiel nennen:
> vor ein paar jahren sah ich in heiligenhafen einen sogenannten angler der seinen laichdorsch von 18kg nach dem wiegen bei baltic in die mülltonne gesteckt hat. noch fragen? gut das ich keinen lachdorsch haben muss und mir eine persönliche schonzeit eingerichtet habe.....



|kopfkratglaube nicht das die jungs und mädels vom baltic sich das mit angesehen hätten, wenn ja wärs der hammer


----------



## fjordsepp (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

nein sie haben davon nix gewusst ganz sicher.das hat der ja nicht vor ihren augen getan


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> hey ralle 24 und sundvogel kifft mal nicht so viel ihr theoretiker. an gründling ich habe deine story sehr wohl verstanden .aber vieleicht du nicht so simpel wie du sie geschrieben hast


 
Lach,

erst wollt ich Dir schreiben, dass Du mit Deinem Ton wohl keine große Zukunft hier im Board hast. Hab dann aber mal Dein Profil angesehen und vermute - da Du im Moment nicht angelst - dass Du Dich Deinem zweiten Interessengebiet gewidmet hast.

Prost.#h


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

ich hoffe sowas ist ein "einzelfall" und ich muss so jemanden mal nie in echt trefen, denn dann würde er neben seinem Fisch in der Tonne platz nehmen.:r


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Lach,
> 
> erst wollt ich Dir schreiben, dass Du mit Deinem Ton wohl keine große Zukunft hier im Board hast. Hab dann aber mal Dein Profil angesehen und vermute - da Du im Moment nicht angelst - dass Du Dich Deinem zweiten Interessengebiet gewidmet hast.
> 
> Prost.#h



##:#2:#g#6


----------



## Brummel (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

bißchen OT 

@Ralle 24 :vik:,

dachte das fällt niemandem mehr auf #6


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

an ollek .hast ja recht .aber ich kann beleidigende arroganz nur schlecht ertragen .


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> an ollek .hast ja recht .aber ich kann beleidigende arroganz nur schlecht ertragen .



bei themen wie diesen leider zu oft von beiden seiten der fall


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt hier wurden von verschiedenen Gastanglern Hechte,Karpfen abgeschlagen und in die Büsche geworfen,nach drastischen nachforschungen ist man dahinter gekommen das die Fische getötet wurden weil es auf der Gastkarte vom Lv geschrieben steht jeder massige Fisch ist sofort zu töten bla bla.Die leute haben auf Zander und auf Aale mit Wurm geangelt,Hechte und Karpfen gefangen und statt sie zurück zu setzen haben sie laut Verordnung Waidgerecht getötet und entsorgt weil man sie nicht haben wollte.
Und genau das ist der Punkt wo ich sage#q.


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Auch mal OT: Das ist mir schon am frühen Abend aufgefallen. Ich wollte schon Wetten anbieten über die Anzahl der Postings bis zur ersten Verwarnung.
Mein Tipp wäre das es keine 50 werden.

On-Topic:

Schlechte Beispiele lassen sich bestimmt viele finden. Es gibt auch Vollpfosten, die mit 3 Drillingen am Wobbler fischen und meinen sie seien überzeugte C&Rler. Zu sowas fällt einem doch nix mehr ein...


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

habe mich bemüht so freundlich wie ich kann zu bleiben aber olleck lese dir mal den ganzen hirnstuhl von denen durch . an ralle 24 habe heute nur ein bier nach ner mantaplatte getrunken


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hatte ich schon mal erwähnt hier wurden von verschiedenen Gastanglern Hechte,Karpfen abgeschlagen und in die Büsche geworfen,nach drastischen nachforschungen ist man dahinter gekommen das die Fische getötet wurden weil es auf der Gastkarte vom Lv geschrieben steht jeder massige Fisch ist sofort zu töten bla bla.Die leute haben auf Zander und auf Aale mit Wurm geangelt,Hechte und Karpfen gefangen und statt sie zurück zu setzen haben sie laut Verordnung Waidgerecht getötet und entsorgt weil man sie nicht haben wollte.
> Und genau das ist der Punkt wo ich sage#q.



@ gründler

|kopfkratso hart wie es klingt, aber du hast vorhin schonmal ne recht unglaubwürdige geschichte erzählt, aber diese glaub ich dann schon gar nicht.  sicher gibts schwarze schafe, aber diese geschicht soll evtl. nur irgentwelche dinge rechtfertigen die nicht nachweissbar sind.  beweise bitte!!!


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ollek schrieb:


> @ gründler
> 
> |kopfkratso hart wie es klingt, aber du hast vorhin schonmal ne recht unglaubwürdige geschichte erzählt, aber diese glaub ich dann schon gar nicht. sicher gibts schwarze schafe, aber diese geschicht soll evtl. nur irgentwelche dinge rechtfertigen die nicht nachweissbar sind. beweise bitte!!!


 

Komm vorbei wir fahren zum Vorstand und du kannst dich selber davon überzeugen!Genau so ist es gewesen und nicht anders und es gab nen Heiden Aufstand deswegen!

Wenn du die mit dem Gründling meinst denk mal drüber nach warum ich die so geschrieben habe(Doppelmoral)


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Nochmal OT: Ich muss mich korrigieren. Ich vermute jetzt, dass es keine 25 werden.

OnT: @Ollek, das gleiche dachte ich eben auch.


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@ gründler

du bist aus hannover? das ist nicht allzuweit weg. Ok ich komm vorbei schreib mir ne PN und ich kontrollier das und werde es publik machen.|bigeyes

ps : das mit dem gründling han ich schon verstanden.


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ollek schrieb:


> du bist aus hannover? das ist nicht allzuweit weg. Ok ich komm vorbei schreib mir ne PN und ich kontrollier das und werde es publik machen.|bigeyes


 
Das ging bis zum Lv Hannover,nur konnte man niemanden beweisen welche der Gastangler es nun waren.Die Nachforschungen sind zum entschluß gekommen das die Fische nach dem fang getötet wurden und dann nach hinten in die Büsche geworfen wurden.Ich weiß das hört sich unglaubwürdig an ist aber vor 2Jahren leider so passiert.Es waren ja keine Berge von fischen aber allein das man sowas macht ist .....

Psn ist raus ollek!


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

kannmir bitte einer sagen was on-topic heist.habs nich somit englisch


----------



## Chrizzi (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Zurück zum eigendlichen Thema.


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

hey crizzy wenn du alles über das thema willst ,die letzten12seiten sind voll


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

:vik:Ich schmeiss mich weg.:vik:


----------



## Brummel (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Mönsch dib :vik:,

Chrizzi meinte daß "on topic" bedeutet "zurück zum Thema"


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

was heist on-topic


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> was heist on-topic


 
zurück zum eigentlichen Thema heisst dat


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> was heist on-topic


 
Ich habe da einen kleinen Tipp für dich...:q

Frag doch mal....















































Chrizzi!!!!


:vik:


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

oh wie peinlich aber is entschuldigt bin einmal mit 125 kmh 4mal auf den kopf gefallen


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

noch mal off-topic kurz Brummel check mal Pn Fach!#h

jetzt dip wieder on-topic an!


----------



## Chrizzi (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> oh wie peinlich aber is entschuldigt bin einmal mit 125 kmh 4mal auf den kopf gefallen




Einmal oder viermal?

Oder einmal mit 125 km/h und dreimal ohne Geschwindigkeit? 



Ach ja die ganzen 12 (mittlerweile 14) Seiten hab ich natürlich gelesen. Ist eine lustige Richtung eingeschlagen, ich hoffe dass der Thread offenbleibt und sich diese kleine "Spaßrunde" bis morgen soweit verzogen hat, dass es normal weiter geht. 

Ach meine Einstellung: Fisch kann man essen - aber alles totkloppen ist auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

mit 125 viermal übrschlagen .sowas in der art hättest du dir auch denken können.


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> mit 125 viermal übrschlagen .sowas in der art hättest du dir auch denken können.


 
Und sind Schäden behoben worden ich meine konnte man noch was retten vom Fahrzeug!Dir scheint ja nix schlimmeres passiert zu sein!
lg


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

is ja gut morgen bin ich afk dann könnt ihr wieder in ruhe über das thema vachsimpeln und mit euren devinitionsgeplänkeln unbehelligt weitermachen.habe grad nur tierische langeweile


----------



## FischAndy1980 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> ich bin 26 und schon rentner


 
und was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?|kopfkrat


----------



## Chrizzi (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Back to topic, please


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

an gründler.war ein merzedes sport coupe .motorraum ,dach bis zum scheibenansat und kofferraum waren weg .die karre konnte man höchstens mit ner zeitmaschine reparieren


----------



## dib (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

ok ihr redet jetzt über das thema und ich mach den passiven beobachter lg und petri heil an alle


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dib schrieb:


> an gründler.war ein merzedes sport coupe .motorraum ,dach bis zum scheibenansat und kofferraum waren weg .die karre konnte man höchstens mit ner zeitmaschine reparieren


 
Wenn es so sein sollte das du wirklich für dein Rest des Lebens Körperlich stark eingeschränkt bist tut es mir leid für dich!Aber das hat nix damit zu tun das wir hier über C&R reden,und nicht über dein Mercedes der mit 125kmh die Landschaft durchpflügt hat.
Also bring uns sachliche Agumentationen zum Thema oder enthalte dich doch bitte.
lg



So hier werden auch einige fragen beantwortet womit wir wieder beim Thema sind!
Es ist erstaunlich was Googel alles unter C&R findet!

http://www.farioev.de/catch_release/car.html


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Das wahrhaft Traurige ist, dass selbst von sogenannten (oder selbsternannten?) Fachleuten teilweise ein Käse produziert wird, dass mir mein Frühstück wieder hochkommt...#d

Und was bleibt dem "gemeinen Angler" auch anderes übrig, als zu glauben, was die Herren Doktoren und Co. so von sich geben.
Leider sehen einfach etliche der Herren nicht, dass es auch noch andere Aspekte als die *fischereilichen* gibt.
Denn abgesehen von den *gewässerökologischen*, sehen viele noch nicht einmal die *fischökologischen* Aspekte. Und angesichts der Tatsache, dass alle drei Aspekte ganz zwingend zusammengehören, wenn man sich nicht ausschließlich mit Fischproduktion (heute: Teichwirtschaft) beschäftigt, ist das doch ganz schön schwach...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Nochmal zusammengefasst:


> was das Gesetz verbietet..


Und nochmal (da einige es wohl nicht begreifen wollen (können)): 
*Weder das Tierschutzgesetz noch sonst irgendeines verbietet in irgendeiner Weise das zurücksetzen von gefangenen Fischen!!!!*

*Im Gegenteil, wir haben sogar Gesetze, die das zurücksetzen von Fischen zwingend vorschreiben:*
Mindestmaße, Schonzeiten, Hegemaßnahmen...

Das Tierschutzgesetz fordert lediglich sowohl einen vernünftigen Grund zum Töten von Wirbeltieren (also auch bei Fischen, im Falle der Angler also Verzehr..) sowie dass keinem Tier länger als unbedingt nötig Leiden zugefügt werden. 

*Das bedeutet nicht, dass Fische nicht zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, sondern lediglich, dass nicht zum Verzehr bestimmte oder geeignete Fische, sowie die, welche Schonzeiten/Schonmaßen unterliegen, möglichst schnell und schonend zurückgesetzt werden müssen.*

*Es wurde in Deutschland noch nie ein Angler nur wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen verurteilt!!!*

Die oft zitierten Urteile resultieren z. B. daraus, dass der betroffene Angler vor dem zurücksetzen *unverhältnismäßig* lange mit dem Fisch für ein Foto hantiert hat!!

Dass einige daraus ableiten, dass jeder maßige Fisch abgeschlagen werden muss, ist zwar so - aber rechtlich weder unumstritten noch in meinen Augen überhaupt haltbar.

*Siehe dazu auch:
Catch & Release, Glaubens- oder Rechtsfrage? *
Von Kai Jendrusch
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/250/14/

Vielleicht sollten sich einige Diskutanten zuerst mal informieren bevor sie anfangen zu diskutieren.

Und damit zurück zur eigentlichen Ausgangsfrage (wenngleich diese - verbunden mit der Frage  nach Änderung von Gesetzen - eigentlich sinnlos ist (siehe oben)):
Ob sich bezüglich c+r was ändern wird bzw. wo der "Trend" hingehen wird?

Ja, eine Gesellschaft sowie deren Normen und Gesetze sind dynamisch, es wird sich was ändern - in welche Richtung, kommt auch auf die allgemeine Medienberichterstattung an und welche Gruppierungen sich der Medien (nicht Angelmedien, der allgemeinen) am besten bedienen können....



> Viel Ermessensspielraum sehe ich da nicht...


Der wird eh nur im Ernstfall durch Gerichte festgelegt.

Wenn ich als "Einpersonenhaushalt" Karpfen angeln gehe (selbstverständlich zum Verzehr), MUSS ich ja z. B. (nach meinem Ermessen) jeden Karpfen der größer als ca. 2 - 3 Kilo ist zurücksetzen, da ich diesen nicht sinnvoll verwerten kann - in meinen Augen vollkommen im Einklang mit den Gesetzen (sofern dem nicht Regelungen der jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschafter (Verbände, Vereine etc.) entgegenstehen)....

Das gleiche gilt auch, wenn ich z. B. Zander (zum Verzehr) angeln will, statt dessen aber nur kleine Barsche kriege (keine Mahlzeit - keine sinnvolle Verwertung) oder große Hechte (zu viel für eine Person - keine sinnvolle Verwertung..)...

Denn in Deutschland bist Du solange unschuldig, bis Dir das Gegenteil *BEWIESEN *(und vor Gericht rechtswirksam festgestellt) wurde - *und das wurde es bisher NOCH NIE wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen (nochmal: Du bist rechtlich sogar gezwungen Fische zurückzusetzen (Schonzeit, Schonmaß etc..)!!!.*

Siehe auch die Geschichte als PETA unser Mitglied catchandrelease wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen anzeigte  - wurde vom Staatsanwalt mangels Erfolgsaussichten eingestellt.....

Oder anders gesagt:
Wenn jemand wegen zurücksetzen von Fischen angezeigt werden würde, könnte derjenige recht ruhig schlafen in meinen Augen (nicht z. B. bei einer Anzeige wegen unverhältnismäßig langen hantieren vor dem zurücksetzen..).

Das dürfte vor keinem höheren Gericht in Deutschland wirklich durchgehen (wenngleich man sich natürlich der Gefahr eines langen Rechtsprozesses aussetzt...).

Wie gesagt:
Erst mal alle richtig informieren, bevor man diskutiert.....



> Wenn C&R nicht verboten ist , müßte es doch möglich das ich als Gewässereigentümer mein Gewässer zur reinen C&R Nutzung ausschreibe.


Mal ein Tipp dazu (um im Rahmen geltenden Rechtes zu bleiben):
Jeder Gewässerbewirtschafter kann Schonmaße/Schonzeiten ausdehnen (also höhere Schonmaße/längere Schonzeiten als im jeweiligen Landesgesetz als "Mindeststandard" vorgeschrieben)...................
Beispiel: Hecht- (oder Raubfisch)schonzeit von 1.1. - 1.07.
Schonmaß: Hechte dürfen (aus hegerischen Gründen) nur entnommen werden in Größen zwischen 60 und 70 cm

Geht analog genauso für alle anderen Fischarten. Kein reines c+r - Gewässer - aber aus hegerischen Gründen äußerst eingeschränkte Entnahmemöglichkeit..



> Aus euren Antworten les ich heraus das C%R nun doch verboten ist. Warum dann immer der dezente Hinweis das es kein C%R -Verbot gibt??


c+r ist eine "anglerische" und keine juristische Forumlierung.

*Verboten:*
Angeln ohne "vernünftigen Grund" (in Deutschland; Fischfang zum Verzehr) - also "willentlich" Fische fangen nur um sie zurückzusetzen..

*Nicht verboten: *
Angeln mit "vernünftigem Grund" und zurücksetzen von Fischen, die man nicht verwerten kann bzw. die Schonzeit haben, das Mindestmaß nicht haben, zu groß/klein zur jeweiligen Verwertung sind.....

Den sicheren Beweis für den ersten Fall (verboten) muß derjenige erbringen, der einen anzeigt (bzw. der Staatsanwalt).

Denn in Deutschland bist Du bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils unschuldig, den Beweis muss der Staatsanwalt erbringen.


*Und nochmal zum Abschluß:*
Ich empfehle zur Beruhigung der Gemüter auch folgende Lektüre:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/751/


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Thomas:

Schon wieder sehr schön und treffend zusammengefasst,

#6#6#6

könnte eigentlich jeder verstehen der will und dann für sich selber entscheiden-  meiner Meinung nach sind wir dann klar beim catch & decide...

Aber darum geht es hier ja leider nicht, stänkern macht mehr Spaß... #d

@ dib:
Finde es ja immer schön wenn sich neue Mitglieder gleich in diese Art der Diskoussion einbringen, aber in so vielen Postings so wenig Text mit noch weniger Information und solch ausgefeilter Wortwahl ist schon beeindruckend...

Kennst Du eigentlich diesen kleinen Pinguin?

Der eine oder andere wird mich verstehen... #h


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Moin...

Was hab ich gesagt? Es gibt genug die holländische Verhältnisse wollen, hoffentlich mögen diejenigen auch als Tomate verpacktes Wasser 

So manchem könnte man wirklich ein intellektuelles Defizit bescheinigen...


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Das Wasser in diesen runden, roten, tomatenähnlichen Verpackungen finde ich toll! Vor allem halten die sich auch 8 Wochen ohne das sich die Verpackung verfärbt... #6

Aber hauptsache gesund! :vik:


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Das ist sie, die hölländische "Gähn"-Tomate


----------



## Dart (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Moin...
> 
> Was hab ich gesagt? Es gibt genug die holländische Verhältnisse wollen..


Woher hast du denn diese Weisheiten|bigeyes|bla:
Intellektuelle Defizite konnte ich bislang auch nur bei einem Tastaturkünstler hier im Trööt feststellen...daher, nicht gerade repräsentativ.:q
Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:
P.s. Bevor du das evt. in den falschen Hals bekommst, du bist mit dem *Tastaturkünstler* net gemeint


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

In den Vereinsnachrichten eines meiner Vereine steht nun aktuell zu dem Thema C&R unten stehendes drinnen:


_"Catch and release – Fische fangen, sich am Drill freuen und sie dann wieder schwimmen zu lassen, auch wenn sie ggf. maßig und außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangen wurden – widerspricht dem Tierschutzgesetz. Der einzige Grund für die Angelfischerei, der als vernünftig anerkannt ist, ist das Angeln der Fische für den menschlichen Verzehr.

(Hegerische Gründe für das Zurücksetzen solcher Fische könnten sein, dass in bestimmten Gewässern bestimmte Arten oder Größen vom Aneignungsrecht ausgenommen worden sind, z. B. Äschen, Barben und Nasen in unserer Isar. Der Kreisfischereiverein hat deshalb die Nasen ganzjährig geschont. )"_


Anzumerken ist: Der Vorstand des Vereins ist ein sehr umsichtig handelnder Vorstand, der keine "grauen Haare" hat und wohl auch gerne mal amtsmüde wäre, wenn sich junge, (die sogenannten noch nicht ergrauten) Mitglieder für diese enorme ehrenamtliche Arbeit zur Verfügung stellen würden.

Dies könnten dann ja statt motzen, ihre Ideen umsetzen...

Die Diskussion C&R ist im Verein nicht verpönt und wird auch im Forum der Homepage des Vereins offen diskutiert. 

Aus meiner eigenen aktuellen Vorstandsarbeit in einem anderen Verein:
Eine Abwägung ist wirklich für einen Vorstand schwierig, da verschiedenste Aspekte und Interessen wie des Naturschutzes, der Gewässerpflege und -hege, des Besatzes, der Öffentlichkeit usw ... in Einklang gebracht werden müssen, da spielt die reine rechtliche Diskussion eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle.


----------



## zanderzone (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Moin!

Bei mir ist es so: Ich setzte grundsätzlich alles zurück was ich fange! Deshalb habe ich auch das C&R Logo unten stehen! Ich kann mich aber nicht davon freisprechen mal einen mit zunehmen! Ich nehme aber auch nur einen mit, wenn ich mal wieder hunger auf einen leckeren Zander habe und knalle mir die Truhe (Wie andere) nicht bis zum Anschlag voll! Und es ist so, wie einige andere schon geschrieben haben: Die ältere Generation wird immer entnehmen, weil sie es nicht anders von Früher gewohnt sind! Warum sollten sie auch Fische wieder zurück setzten, obwohl Sie sie schon seit 40 Jahren entnehmen! Deshalb hoffe ich einfach, dass ein wenig "Verstand" in die jügere Generation kommt, die genau das nicht praktizieren! Weil mit unserem Fischbestand ist es wahrlich die letzten 15-20 Jahre schlechter geworden! Also, wenn die Deutschen in ein paar Jahrzehnten kaum noch was an den Haken bekommen wollen, dann schön weiter in die Tüte damit! Komisch ist nur, dass das ganze Spielchen in Holland funktioniert! Da wird auch über sowas gar nicht diskutiert, es ist einfach gang und gäbe die Fische zurück zusetzen! Denkt auch mal über Eure Einstellung nach!

mfg
zanderzone


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> ... da verschiedenste Aspekte und Interessen wie des Naturschutzes, der Gewässerpflege und -hege, des Besatzes, der Öffentlichkeit usw ... in Einklang gebracht werden müssen, da spielt die reine rechtliche Diskussion eine sehr untergeordnete Rolle.


Danke Toni! |good: Das ist der eigentliche Kern der Sache.

Leider sind 95% der Postings hier lediglich auf eine einzige Sache zielgerichtet: Den persönlichen (Angel-) Erfolg.


----------



## oyb (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hallo Leute,
zum Thema C&R wollte ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu posten.

Ich selbst bin viel mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und in manchen Jahren von Petrus sehr begünstigt worden. 
Des Weiteren habe ich eine Schwäche für ein lecker Zanderfilet.

Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich jeden maßigen Schwanz mit dem Totschläger konfrontieren muss. Bei manchen Gelegenheiten entnehme ich schon mal für den direkten Verzehr. 
Sehe mich zwar nicht als militanten Releaser, mache auch Leuten, die ständig entnehmen keine Vorwürfe, solange die Verwendung sinnvoll ist.

ich ging schon mit meinem Vater und Großvater zum fischen und möchte dies auch mit meinen Söhnen tun. Allerdings kann ich die Fische, die in der Pfanne landen, morgen nicht mehr fangen. Daher versorge ich auch nicht Freunde, Bekannte und Verwandte, sondern lediglich den Eigenbedarf entnehme ich.

In einem Angelladen in unserer Region habe ich schon Diskussionen gehört: *"Da bin ich mal gespannt, ob ich mein Geld dieses Jahr aus dem Neckar raushole!"
*
Sorry, da geht mir echt das Licht aus. Solchen Leuten gehört der Erlaubnis- und aber auch der Fischereischein entzogen. Da könnte ich:v.
Für deratige Kameraden habe ich niht das geringste Verständnis und diese sollten sich ein anderes Hobby suchen, wenn die Rentabilität der Karte das einzige Kriterium darstellt!!!

Noch ein kleines Erlebnis bezüglich C&R:

Ich habe an ein und der selben Stelle, den selben Hecht über einen Zeitraum von 3 Jahren immer wieder gefangen. Der hatte eine markante Wunde an der Schwanzwurzel und war dadurch eindeutig zu identifizieren. Da hatte ich eine Riesenfreude, ihn immer wieder zu sehen und das Wachtum zu beobachten. Beim letzten Mal musste ich ihn in die Pfanne haun, da die Dame meinte, meinen Gummifisch bis in den Schlund zu inhallieren. 

Das Entnahmegebot bei Welsen im Neckar ist in Anbetracht des massiven Bestand durchaus sinnvoll, den ich möchte vielleicht auch noch andere Arten von Flossenträgern aauf die Flossen legen. 
Jeder muss das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbaren. Ich sehe mich für meinen Teil in der Verantwortung, mit meinem Verhalten die Erhaltung der Arten zu gewährleisten. Denn wenn ich die Fänge von vor 20 Jahren und in heutigen Zeiten vergleiche, sieht es in der Bilanz schon defitiär aus. 
Dafür kann man durch neue Methoden, gerade bei Gewässern mit hohem Angeldruck einiges kompensieren.

Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass der nachfolgenden Anglerjugend die entsprechenden Werte und das nötige Verantwortungsbewusstsein von unserer Generation nachhaltig vermittelt werden kann um so die Bestände in der Zukunft gesundden lassen.


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Das ist sie, die hölländische "Gähn"-Tomate



Mensch Steffen, beinahe währe ich lachend von meinem Schreibtischstuhl gerutscht... :q

Die Gähn-Tomate hätte das Potential zum "Unwort des Jahres", aber die meisten schreiben das falsch... :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dart schrieb:


> Woher hast du denn diese Weisheiten|bigeyes|bla:
> Intellektuelle Defizite konnte ich bislang auch nur bei einem Tastaturkünstler hier im Trööt feststellen...daher, nicht gerade repräsentativ.:q
> Bis denne, Reiner|wavey:
> P.s. Bevor du das evt. in den falschen Hals bekommst, du bist mit dem *Tastaturkünstler* net gemeint



Moin Reiner,
da mußt Du nur mal die entsprechenden "Holland-Threads" durchlesen, da findest Du genug Leute die die Nullentnahme favorisieren.

Und keine Bange, ich weiß schon wer mit Tastaturkünstler gemeint ist 
Und wenn Du Dir diesen Thread hier genau durchliest, wirst Du noch so einige finden, die zumindest am Rande des intellektuellen Defizit stehen und sei es nur durch "verbohrte" Einstellungen...





Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Mensch Steffen, beinahe währe ich lachend von meinem Schreibtischstuhl gerutscht... :q
> 
> Die Gähn-Tomate hätte das Potential zum "Unwort des Jahres", aber die meisten schreiben das falsch... :m



"Gen" wir Wasser aus Holland holen? Das wächst doch da in diesen großen Gewächshäusern


----------



## Dart (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Moin Reiner,
> da mußt Du nur mal die entsprechenden "Holland-Threads" durchlesen, da findest Du genug Leute die die Nullentnahme favorisieren.


Auch dort werden die Allerwenigsten Bauchschmerzen mit einem gelegentlichen Filet haben.
Das Problem an allen C&R Trööts ist doch eigentlich das Herumreiten auf beiden Extremen -> Nullentnahme vs. Kühltruhe bis zum Anschlag voll|rolleyes
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dart schrieb:


> Auch dort werden die Allerwenigsten Bauchschmerzen mit einem gelegentlichen Filet haben.
> Das Problem an allen C&R Trööts ist doch eigentlich das Herumreiten auf beiden Extremen -> Nullentnahme vs. Kühltruhe bis zum Anschlag voll|rolleyes
> Gruss Reiner#h



|bigeyes @ Dart jetzt muss ich was dazu sagen, nenne mir bitte *!!!einen!!! *hier im Thrööt der sagt das er seine Kühltruhe bis zum Anschlag voll haben will. |kopfkrat

Postingnummer reicht.


----------



## schumi112 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Och Kinners, hört doch auf damit.
Ich denke das sollte jeder selbst entscheiden, wie er es handhabt.
Wer Fisch essen will soll ihn fangen und essen.
Die andere Seite soll ihn schonend wieder zurücksetzten und gut ist.
Warum wird das immer so breit getreten?

Gruß schumi
....bekennender Fischesser


----------



## Dart (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes @ Dart jetzt muss ich was dazu sagen, nenne mir bitte *!!!einen!!! *hier im Thrööt der sagt das er seine Kühltruhe bis zum Anschlag voll haben will. |kopfkrat
> 
> Postingnummer reicht.


Hi Ollek
Du hast mein Posting missverstanden, es ging mir eigentlich um die extreme Argumentationsweise die man sehr oft bei den C&R Diskussionen lesen kann, auch in diesem Trööt.
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dart schrieb:


> Auch dort werden die Allerwenigsten Bauchschmerzen mit einem gelegentlichen Filet haben.
> Das Problem an allen C&R Trööts ist doch eigentlich das Herumreiten auf beiden Extremen -> *Nullentnahme vs. Kühltruhe bis zum Anschlag voll|rolleyes*
> Gruss Reiner#h





			
				Dart schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Ollek
> Du hast mein Posting missverstanden, es ging mir eigentlich um die extreme Argumentationsweise die man sehr oft bei den C&R Diskussionen lesen kann, auch in diesem Trööt.
> Gruss Reiner|wavey:



Hi Reiner


Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht alle sich hier im Thread geouteten Fischesser zu zitieren, die nach deinen Worten ja ihre Truhen bis zum Anschlag vollhaben müssten.(auch wenn ichs Falsch verstanden haben sollte 

Das bemerkenswerte ist das all *diese Leute* gar nich so ins Extreme gehen wie die "Nullentnahmefraktion".

Darum bitte ich dich in Zukunft die "Kochtöpler und nicht bekennenden C&Rler" nicht so zu pauschalisieren als wären es "alles abknüppler" denn dabei handelt es sich lediglich um schwarze Schafe.  ist nicht böse gemeint.#g



> Wer genug hat, hört halt auf zu angeln!
> 
> Bei mir persönlich kommt überigens KEIN Fisch in die Truhe, sondern wird FRISCH verarbeitet! Somit gewährleiste ich für mich selber einen ganz klasse Geschmack - und hole nicht einen mehr raus als ich brauch.
> 
> ...





> ich hoffe,daß es endlich mal ein sachlicher thread in sache c&r wird.
> ich persönlich esse gerne fisch,was aber nicht bedeutet,das ich jedem fisch vor die mütze haue.





> Wenn ich dann aber doch mal an "außergewöhnlichen" Gewässern angle und prima fange... höre ich nach dem Erreichen meines persönlichen Limits natürlich nicht auf! Da werden noch Vier Stück rausgeholt und an die Eltern und Schwiegereltern verteilt, und dann ist Sense!





> ch hab nichts von totalem C&R gesagt - Betreibe ich doch selbst nicht.Der Barsch im Avatar durfte auch als Backfisch herhalten





> Die Fische , die ich in einem Jahr entnehme, kann ich locker an den Fingern einer Hand abzählen. Da brauch ich nicht mal alle Finger für.


:msogar unser Veit...



			
				Veit schrieb:
			
		

> Gehe ich von mir aus, so esse ich immer wieder mit Genuß ein paar Mal im Jahr einen frisch gefangenen Zander, das reicht mir dann aber auch. Ab und an landet mal noch ein Fisch bei anderen Familienmitgliedern, das wars dann aber auch.





> PS: Ich bin verantwortlich und so verhalte ich mich auch, jedoch esse ich auch schon ab und an einen. Fertig ist die Laube !





> Ich angel jetzt auch schon über 30 Jahre und klopp wahrlich nichts sinnlos bzw. viel ab und übergroße Fische fallen mir sowieso regelmäßig versehentlich ins Wasser zurück.





> Ich setzte wenig zurück.
> Aber ich hör auch auf zu Angeln, wenn ich genug gefangen hab'.





> Ich bin für Catch & Decide!
> Manchmal möchte ich den gefangenen Fisch entnehmen, oft eben auch nicht. Meine Entscheidung





> Jetzt ist mir dieses Schlagwort "Catch & Decide" zum ersten Mal über den Weg gelaufen - aber ich finde es rundum genial.
> Das umschreibt recht genau mein Vorgehen.
> Ich entscheide im Einzelfall, was ich mitnehme und was nicht.





> ch esse z.B. selber fast keinen Fisch und setze sehr viele meiner gefangenen Fische zurück. Auf der anderen Seite grille ich aber z.B. auch sehr gerne, und finde es toll auf dem Grill einen schönen Fisch zuzubereiten. Wenn es also einen brauchbaren Fisch in der Nähe eines Grilltermins gibt => C&C


Du siehst, die Fische werden gar nicht so heiss gegessen wie sie gekocht werden.


----------



## Dart (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Sorry, du mißverstehst meine Intention immer noch
Ich kann halt weder etwas mit Aussagen anfangen, das Einige nur zur Nullentnahme engagiert sind, noch finde ich den Vergleich mit schwarzen Schaafen sinnig die nur für die Füllung der Truhe angeln gehen. Daran erstickt jede sinnvolle Diskussion.
Hoffe es ist jetzt etwas verständlicher
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Fishingbear (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich geh`nur an`s Wasser (Fischen) oder in den Wald (Jagd) wenn ich Hunger habe.#6


----------



## Ollek (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

#g Jo Reiner ist schon klar,

Aber ich persönlich kann eigentlich nicht gross die Extreme lesen, da es bis hier tatsache mal halbwegs Sachlich zugeht. Sonnst hät ich schon längst meinen Bauchladen  rausgeholt :m

*Catch & Decide

*finde ich im übrigen ab sofort als die für mich stimmige Interpretaion meines tuns und waltens beim Angeln, danke dem Erfinder

Und ich denke mit *C&D *können alle leben.

Gruss


----------



## Dart (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ollek schrieb:


> #g Jo Reiner ist schon klar,
> 
> Aber ich persönlich kann eigentlich nicht gross die Extreme lesen, da es bis hier tatsache mal halbwegs Sachlich zugeht. Sonnst hät ich schon längst meinen Bauchladen rausgeholt :m
> 
> ...


Mit C&D liegt man sicher in der goldenen Mitte#6
Mit Extrem meinte ich auch nicht die Art und Weise der geführten Diskussion, die ja nun wirklich angenehm ruhig und sachlich ist. Sonst hätte ich schon längst bei dir Hotdogs und Poppkorn bestellt:q
Greetz Reiner


----------



## mr.ilmenau (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Moin, 
nimmt der Tröööt uberhaupt mal ein Ende ?
Wenn es keine sogenannten Kochtopp Angler gibt, würde es auch gar kein *c&r* geben.#q
Wenn der Grund zum fischen fehlt (Nahrungserwerb), gibt es keine Angelfischerei mehr.
Man wird ja kein *Tierschutzgesetz* ändern, damit einige nur aus Spass an der Freud dem Fisch/Wirbeltier unnötig Schmerzen zufügt.
Oder gibt es hier wirklich jemanden der daran glaubt?
Das sollte eigentlich sogar Leuten mit Spatzenhirn einleuchten.(meine natürlich keinen der Anwesenden hier):q


----------



## aqauwatch (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

ihr mit eurem tierschutzgesetz...

wer von euch hat haustier?? egal welche...

es nennt sich zwar "artgerecht" aber wenn ihr so 100%tig sein wollt, warum dann haustiere halten?? 

schmerzen: tiere haben meist ein besseres gehör als menschen. wenn mal das fernseh laut ist oder zoff in der wohnung ist...fügt man dann dem tier keine schmerzen zu??

Schäden: manchen hunden werden die schwänze angeschnitten, weil sie beim wedeln regale abräumen...

Leiden: leiden tiere beim tierarzt nicht?? leiden tiere nicht, die mit dem kindlichen spieltrieb in berührung kommen??

also alles eine auslegungssache...könnte da nun die gegenbeispiele vom angeln bringen, denk aber mal die kennt ihr alle selber...

wir sind es am wasser, die die gesetze machen. setz ich einen fisch zurück, ist das so. nehm ich ihn mit, nehm ich ihn halt mit. 
ich finde, jeder der ein problem damit hat, das fische zurückgesetzt werden, hat sich das falsche hobby ausgesucht und sollte über einen wechsel nachdenken. ein angler hat nunmal das privileg, einen gefangenen fisch wieder zurückzusetzen, anders als bei der jagt. getroffen, tod...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

PS:
Ne Info zu meiner Aussage, dass dazu in KEINEM Landesgesetz was steht.
Ist falsch - die Bayern sind gekniffen (danke Kai):



> §9
> 11
> (8) 1 Fische, die unter Einhaltung der für sie festgesetzten Fangbeschränkungen nach Zeit und Maß gefangen worden sind, sowie gefangene Fische ohne Fangbeschränkung dürfen nur in Übereinstimmung mit dem Hegeziel (Art. 1 Abs. 2 Satz 2 des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern)
> und dem Tierschutzrecht ausgesetzt werden. 2 Gefangene Fische anderer als der in Abs. 3 Satz 1 genannten Arten dürfen nicht ausgesetzt werden. 3 § 17 Abs. 1 Satz 3 sowie § 19 Abs. 2 Satz 2 und Abs. 3 bleiben unberührt.


----------



## fkpfkp (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Moin,

da die Ausgangsfrage ja hieß, wo gehts hin, hier mal meine Vision.

Es wird über kurz oder lang mehr Vereine geben, die ein Mindest- und ein Höchstmaß für die Entnahme festgelegen werden. Das sogenannte Küchenfenster stellt durchaus eine gute Alternative dar, um die Interessen der gesamten Anglerschaft (Fang von großen Fischen / Fang von gut verwertbaren Fischen) auch nachhaltig zu gewährleisten, bei gleichzeitig weniger Besatz.

Das zwanghafte Propagieren von c&r oder c&k hilft weder der einen Gruppe noch der Anderen. 

Der leider mittlerweile mit einem absolut negativem Beigeschmack versehene Begriff catch and release sollte in Deutschland in der Diskussion des Themas nicht mehr verwendet werden.... manch einer reagiert da drauf wie ein Stier aufs rote Tuch.

Insgesamt sollte die Debatte darüber ohne Emotionen geführt werden.... oder gar nicht.

Ja, die überwiegende Teil meiner Fänge schwimmt wieder. Allerdings gönne ich jedem seinen Pfannenfisch und bin nicht missionarisch tätig.... weder in die eine Richtung noch in die andere.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> ihr mit eurem tierschutzgesetz...
> 
> wer von euch hat haustier?? egal welche...
> 
> ...


1.)Also kuppieren von Hunden ist in Deutschland verboten
2.) ohne zum Tierarzt gehen zu können  würde so manches   Tier wohl mehr leiden.
|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: Soll man auf so eine Argumentation (...wir machen unsere eigenen Gesetze am Wassr) überhaupt antworten??? #q


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> PS:
> Ne Info zu meiner Aussage, dass dazu in KEINEM Landesgesetz was steht.
> Ist falsch - die Bayern sind gekniffen (danke Kai):


 
Interessant wäre hierbei eine Anfrage an die Fischereibehörde, ob das töten eines irrtümlich gefangenen Fisches für den keine sinnvolle Verwertungsmöglichkeit besteht, nicht gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstößt. Ich glaube, die Freude mach ich mir mal.


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> ihr mit eurem tierschutzgesetz...
> 
> wer von euch hat haustier?? egal welche...
> 
> ...


 


So sieht es aus!Aber selbst bei der Jagd gibt es Nachsuchen wo Schwarzwild angeschossen noch km weit läuft bis es entweder selbst verendet oder nach der erfolgreichen Nachsuche mit einem Fangschuß getötet werden.Bis dahin hat es auch gelitten,auch wenn nicht mit absicht.Jedes Hobby mit Tieren hat Negative seiten.Oder meint ihr die Südamerekanischen Wildgefangenen Barsche die es im Zooladen gibt,finden es gut das sie 6 Wochen lang von A nach B geschoben,geflogen wurden.Immer wieder umgesetzt etliche Antibotikumbäder hinter sich haben usw.bis er dann bei euch im Aquarium schwimmt,und ihr euch keiner Schuld bewust seit,ihr habt sie ja gekauft gelle.Und gekaufte Tiere haben andere standpunkte wie wild lebende,die gute alte Heuchelei(siehe mein Post mit Gründling)so ist es und nicht anders.
Ich könnte beispiele ohne ende nennen.Und ich bleibe der Meinung gewisse Gesetze lassen das töten noch leichter von der Hand gehen.Auch wenn Thomas schon zum 3 mal was dazu gesagt hat,was ja auch so stimmt,aber der gewisse Satz ist des Deutschen Anglers Alibi.Mit entgleiten des Fisches kann es bis zum Gerichtshof gehen wenn man Pech hat,tötet man ist es Ok.
Und das kann so nicht richtig sein.

Wenn in der Verordnung steht jeder massige Fisch ist sofort...............usw.
Wird es immer wieder leute geben die sich strikt daran halten,und wenn sie den fisch verschenken,hauptsache ich habe nach regelwerk gehandelt.
Ich bin nicht für 100% C&R aber gewisse Standpunkte können so nicht ok sein.


----------



## ok1 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Living Dead schrieb:


> Ich würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn wir ein bisschen mehr mit Verstand entnehmen würden.
> LG,LD



Was ja heissen würde, dass eine signifikante Anzahl Angler ohne Verstand entimmt. Das kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nicht bestätigen.

Sowohl Entnahme als auch das Rücksetzen können sinnvolle Bestandteile des Managments eines Gewässers sein. In welchen Ausprägungen kann doch nur nach Gewässer und den Umständen dort entschieden werden. Eine generelle gesetzliche Regelung macht da gar keinen Sinn. Höchstens sehr abstrakt, in dem beide Varianten erlaubt werden. Das ist aber implizit auch heute so. Diese vielzitierte Pflicht zum Töten gibt es nicht. Im Grunde wird da ständig eine Phantomdiskussion geführt und die wird oft genug von der C&R Fraktion ausgelöst. Dort gibt es immer wieder Leute, die ihre Moral für höherwertig halten. Das schadet uns allen, die wir selektiv entnehmen und zurücksetzen, so wie uns das Vernunft und aktuelle wissenschaftliche Erkenntnisse nahelegen.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



ok1 schrieb:


> Diese vielzitierte Pflicht zum Töten gibt es nicht.


 
Richtig aber dann dürfte es auch diesen gewissen Satz nicht geben,aber der steht in genug Erlaubnisscheinen drinnen.Wer nun aber gegen die Regeln des Erlaubnisschein verstößt riskiert halt gewissen Ärger bis zum Angelverbot etc. je nach Vorfall!
Da müste nicht stehen jeder massige gefangene .....bla bla.
Sondern gefangene Fische sind nach dem Fang Waidgerecht zu behandeln,entweder zu töten um zum Verzehr zu dienen,oder vorsichtig auf schnellsten wege ins Gewässer zurück zu setzen wenn keine ernsthaften Verletzungen Folgeschäden vorhanden oder in Zukunft zu erwarten sind.So in der Art halt bin kein Politiker,und schon wäre Ruhe was das ganze Thema in Deutschland betrifft.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hallo zusammen,
wollte ja eigentlich nichts mehr zur Thematik schreiben, jedoch kann man vllt. doch die Diskussion wieder auf die Eingangs gestellte Frage konzentrieren.

Ich hole mal etwas weiter aus...
Jeder in Deutschland agerierende gemeinnützige Verein hat in Bezug auf seine Gemeinnützigkeit eben diese durch der Allgemeinheit dienliche Aktivitäten zu fördern. 
Wie sieht nun die Gemeinnützigkeit eines Angelsportvereines aus.
(Auszug aus unserer Satzung)
_Der Zweck des Vereines ist der Schutz und die Pflege der Natur, insbesondere die Erhaltung der Gewässer in ihrem natürlichen Zustand und ihrer Ursprünglichkeit mit ihrem Fischbestand zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit sowie die Förderung der nicht gewerblichen Fischerei.
Dieser Zweck soll erreicht werden durch:
Hege und Pflege des Fischbestandes in den Gewässern.
Abwehr und Bekämpfung schädlicher Einflüsse auf das Biotop „Gewässer“, also auf alle im und am Gewässer lebenden Tiere und Pflanzen, einschließlich der Unterstützung von Maßnahmen zur Erhaltung und Renaturierung des Landschaftsbildes und des natürlichen Wasserlaufs.
Förderung und Pflege des Angelns.
_
Die anerkannte Gemeinnützigkeit wird also vordergründig nur über Mitwirkung beim Naturschutz erreicht und erst in zweiter Instanz durch Förderung des Angelsports.
Ein Angelgewässer, welches durch Vereinsmittel besetzt wird, benötigt eine durch Fangbegrenzungen limitierte (kontrollierte) Entnahme der Fische, da sonst das Gleichgewicht des Gewässers gefährdet ist und dem Naturschutz somit nicht dienlich, der Verein seine Gemeinnützigkeit verliert und am Ende steht.

Weiterhin ist im Vereinsrecht zur Erlangung der Gemeinnützigkeit ein Punkt verankert, welcher eine Diskriminierung von Minderheiten auschließt.
Überspitzt hieße das, wenn ich ein Gewässer betreibe oder pachte an welchem alle Fische zurückgesetzt werden sollen und ich habe auch nur ein einziges Mitglied im Verein, der sich dadurch diskriminiert fühlt und auf die Gesetzeslage hinweist und klagt, kann ich ebenfalls beenden.

Weiter gesponnen....
Ein Mitglied wird beim praktizierten C&R von einem Tierschützer beobachtet, dieser zeigt das Vereinsmitglied wegen Tierquälerei an
(Fallbeispiele sind ja weiter oben bereits zitiert bzw. verlinkt worden) steht das Mitglied und der Verein vor dem Staatsanwalt.
Man ist zwar gegen verschiedene Dinge versichert, aber ein kleiner Verein würde dort auch die Segel streichen müssen.

Man kann sicherlich noch weitere Szenarien konstruieren, welche bei der derzeitigen Gesetzeslage und der Vereinsstruktur in Deutschland entstehen könnten. Alle würden mit großem Ungemach in Bezug auf C&R in den Vereinen Enden.

Meiner Meinung nach ist eine durch Fangbegrenzungen limitierte Entnahme gekoppelt mit dem vernünftigen Verhalten aller Angler der einzig gangbare Weg.

Grüße


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ein Angelgewässer, welches durch Vereinsmittel besetzt wird, benötigt eine durch Fangbegrenzungen limitierte (kontrollierte) Entnahme der Fische, da sonst das Gleichgewicht des Gewässers gefährdet ist und dem Naturschutz somit nicht dienlich, ...


Sorry - aber Einspruch euer Ehren.
Die Diskussion setzt noch viel früher an, denn bereits der Besatz ist ein Eingriff in das Gleichgewicht des Gewässers. Eine Notwendigkeit aus Sicht des Naturschutzes besteht nicht.
Auch nicht zwingend, wenn Angeln als Nutzungsart definiert und zugelassen ist - denn die meisten Vereine schaffen es nichtmal den natürlichen Ertrag eines Gewässers abzuschöpfen. 

Ich weiß - harter Tobak für alle "Angler". Aber auch hierüber sollte man mal nachdenken, wenn man sich (wie viele ja immer behaupten) als Fischfreund und Naturliebhaber versteht.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Sorry - aber Einspruch euer Ehren.
> Die Diskussion setzt noch viel früher an, denn bereits der Besatz ist ein Eingriff in das Gleichgewicht des Gewässers. Eine Notwendigkeit aus Sicht des Naturschutzes besteht nicht.
> Auch nicht zwingend, wenn Angeln als Nutzungsart definiert und zugelassen ist - denn die meisten Vereine schaffen es nichtmal den natürlichen Ertrag eines Gewässers abzuschöpfen.
> 
> Ich weiß - harter Tobak für alle "Angler". Aber auch hierüber sollte man mal nachdenken, wenn man sich (wie viele ja immer behaupten) als Fischfreund und Naturliebhaber versteht.



Was ist dann mit Wiederansiedlung von früher heimischen Fischen wie z.B. Lachsen in unseren Gewässern, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen?
Das stellt ebenso einen Eingriff in die Natur dar und wäre Deinen Ausführungen nach ebenfalls zu verurteilen...

* Edit *
Um noch ergänzend auszuführen...
Unsere Gewässer, speziell die Zwickauer Mulde, waren vor 18 Jahren durch Industrieabwässer praktisch Fischlos, hätten wir nicht Vereinsmittel für Besatz aufgewendet, würde der Fluß in seinem ursprünglichen Zustand noch Jahrzehnte benötigen um wieder einen gesunden Fischbestand zu erreichen...
Auch an Flüssen wie dem Rhein ist mir ähnliches bekannt.


----------



## ok1 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Richtig aber dann dürfte es auch diesen gewissen Satz nicht geben,aber der steht in genug Erlaubnisscheinen drinnen.



Das ist aber Sache desjenigen, der den Erlaubnisschein ausgibt. Keine Frage der Berliner Politik.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> (Auszug aus unserer Satzung)
> _Der Zweck des Vereines ist der Schutz und die Pflege der Natur, insbesondere die Erhaltung der Gewässer in ihrem natürlichen Zustand und ihrer Ursprünglichkeit mit ihrem Fischbestand zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit sowie die Förderung der nicht gewerblichen Fischerei._


 
Ich glaube, diesen Passus hat in ähnlicher Form jeder Verein in seiner Satzung stehen. Ich glaube weiter, das fast jeder Verein davon so weit entfernt ist, wie die Erde vom Mond.
Man nehme nur die Besatzmaßnahmen mit Regenbogenforellen und Karpfen. Die Mitglieder wollen Fische fangen, so viele wie möglich und so große wie möglich. Bis zum Kescherrand sind sich da alle einig, erst dann scheiden sich die Geister. 

Als überzeugter Gegner der Fischereiprüfung komme ich mehr und mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass diese doch einen Sinn haben könnte. Nämlich dann, wenn 90 % des Lehrstoffs auf Gewässerökologie bezogen wird. Es muß doch in ein menschliches Hirn hineinzubekommen sein, dass eine Entnahme von Fischen im Rahmen des Reproduktionsfaktors nullkommanull Einfluß auf den Gesamtbestand hat.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Der Initialbesatz hat sicherlich eine Sonderstellung und fällt für mich nicht in die Kategorie normaler Fischbesatz - u.a. auch deshalb weil er nur höchst selten von Angelvereinen sondern meist von Verbänden, Instituten o.ä. durchgeführt wird.

Ich verurteile ja auch nicht grundsätzlich den Fischbesatz - es gibt sicherlich auch begründete Fälle wo ein solcher notwendig oder zumindest möglich ist.
Aber das von Dir angesprochene ökologische Gleichgewicht wird durch Besatz stets und immer beeinträchtigt.

und ganz ehrlich? Wieso muss denn in jedem See, selbst in der kleinsten Pfütze noch, immer ein Fisch schwimmen?  |kopfkrat



Was die Themen, Lachse und "gesunde" Fischbestände angeht, will ich hier gar nicht weiter drauf eingehen. Sprengt a) den Rahmen und b) mein Gemüt - und der Abend ist schön beschaulich bislang... :g


----------



## Blauzahn (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, diesen Passus hat in ähnlicher Form jeder Verein in seiner Satzung stehen. Ich glaube weiter, das fast jeder Verein davon so weit entfernt ist, wie die Erde vom Mond.
> Man nehme nur die Besatzmaßnahmen mit Regenbogenforellen und Karpfen. Die Mitglieder wollen Fische fangen, so viele wie möglich und so große wie möglich. Bis zum Kescherrand sind sich da alle einig, erst dann scheiden sich die Geister.



Deswegen schrieb ich ja "zur Erlangung der Gemeinnützigkeit" 
Wie das letztendlich überall praktiziert wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.
Es ging um die Frage ob C&R in einem Gesetz verankert werden solle, so die Ausgangsfrage, auf welche ich mich bezog.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Als überzeugter Gegner der Fischereiprüfung komme ich mehr und mehr zu der Überzeugung, dass diese doch einen Sinn haben könnte. Nämlich dann, wenn 90 % des Lehrstoffs auf Gewässerökologie bezogen wird. Es muß doch in ein menschliches Hirn hineinzubekommen sein, dass eine Entnahme von Fischen im Rahmen des Reproduktionsfaktors nullkommanull Einfluß auf den Gesamtbestand hat.



100% Gewässerökologie für die Vorstände in Sonderlehrgängen, 
Fischereiprüfung 30% Fischkunde, 30% Ökologie und 40% Praxis, so meine Vorstellungen


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Was ist dann mit Wiederansiedlung von früher heimischen Fischen wie z.B. Lachsen in unseren Gewässern, um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen?
> Das stellt ebenso einen Eingriff in die Natur dar und wäre Deinen Ausführungen nach ebenfalls zu verurteilen...
> 
> Sie sind- in der jetzigen Form und unter den gegebenen Voraussetzungen - zumindest extrem fragwürdig.
> ...


 
Am Rhein ist eine völlig andere Situation. Dort findet eine Veränderung der Artenvielfalt statt. Das Wasser wird sauberer und damit Nährstoffärmer. Der Zander und die Weißfische gehen in der Anzahl zurück, der Hecht scheint wieder stärker vertreten zu sein. Rapfen, Barbe und Wels etablieren sich mehr und mehr. 
Da nutzen auch die dollsten Besatzmaßnahmen nichts. Ein Gewässer von der Größe des Rheins ist durch die Angelfischerei nicht zu schädigen und durch Besatz nicht zu bewirtschaften. 
Alle knatschen wegen zurückgehender Zanderbestände und sehen vor lauter Tränen in den Augen nicht, welche neue und hervorragende Möglichkeiten sich für andere Arten bieten.


----------



## ok1 (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Selbstverständlich gehört der Besatz zu den Hege- und Pflegemaßnahmen in einem Gewässer. Und er ist sehr wohl auch ein Maßnahme des Naturschutzes - eben bei Renaturierungs- und Wiederansiedlungsversuchen. Kaum jemand wird den Anglern dort ernsthaft die Verdienste in Abrede stellen. Allerdings wird gerade durch Angelvereine mit Besatzmaßnahmen auch viel falsch gemacht. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Es gibt eben keine einzig selig machende Strategie für jedes Gewässer. Das ist sehr spezifisch Gewässer- und Fischartbezogen.

Hier in Berlin u.U. gibt es viele Kanäle. An denen finden im Jahr hunderte Hegeveranstaltungen, oft genug auch internationale, statt. Behördlich genehmigt. Da werden Tonnen von Weissfisch geangelt und entnommen. Keines dieser Gewässer ist im Ansatz dadurch in seine Weissfischbeständen gefährdet. In anderen Gewässern wären solche Entnahmen gar nicht vorstellbar. Es hängt eben davon ab ... Nicht Schwarz oder Weiss, sondern UND mit allen Zwischentönen.

In dem Zusammenhang finde ich "Catch & Decide" eine tolle Erfindung. Ideologiefrei.


----------



## gründler (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



ok1 schrieb:


> Das ist aber Sache desjenigen, der den Erlaubnisschein ausgibt. Keine Frage der Berliner Politik.


 
Irgendwo her kommen ja diese Vorgaben,damals gab es diverse Gesetze nicht,und ob aus Berlin oder auf Bundeslandebene irgendwer hat sie mal vorgegeben beschlossen etc.
lg


----------



## Veit (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Fischbesatz nicht gleich Fischbesatz ist. Ein Erstbesatz oder die Wiederansiedlung seltener Arten ist ohne Frage eine sinnvolle Sache.
Aber mal im Ernst: Was ist perverser? C&R eine Großkarpfens, der vielleicht schon ein paar Piercings im Maul hatte, aber sich scheinbar immernoch ganz guter Gesundheit erfreut. ODER ein Vereinstümpel wo 300 verkümmerte 40er Satzkarpfen besetzt werden, die dann brutalstmöglich beangelt werden und innerhalb von ein paar Tagen fast alle wieder rausgefangen sind, weil so gut wie niemand auf die Idee kommt, dass die Fische nicht nur zur Freude der Angler, sondern eigentlich zu Hegezwecken eingesetzt wurden. 
Meiner Meinung nach letzteres. Und man sollte sich auch mal vor Augen führen, dass Szenarien wie im zweiten Fall beschrieben, viel häufiger an deutschen Gewässern auftreten als erste. Daran sind übrigens nicht nur die Angler schuld, denen er nur darum geht auch bloß ihr Fanglimit zu erreichen, sondern auch die Vereinsvorstände, die solche Besatzmaßnahmen durchführen. 
Ich bin gewiss nicht gegen Besatz, denn in Deutschland ist der leider an den meisten Gewässern notwendig, aber dann doch bitte ein bisschen vorausschauend und vielleicht auch mal in Verbindung mit einer zeitweiligen Gewässer- oder Entnahmesperre für die besetzt Art.


----------



## aqauwatch (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@ mr.ilmenau

man sollte beiträge so lesen wie sie zu verstehen sind und keinen unsinn reininterpretieren.


----------



## Pinn (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Am Rhein ist eine völlig andere Situation. Dort findet eine Veränderung der Artenvielfalt statt. Das Wasser wird sauberer und damit Nährstoffärmer. Der Zander und die Weißfische gehen in der Anzahl zurück, der Hecht scheint wieder stärker vertreten zu sein. Rapfen, Barbe und Wels etablieren sich mehr und mehr.
> Da nutzen auch die dollsten Besatzmaßnahmen nichts. Ein Gewässer von der Größe des Rheins ist durch die Angelfischerei nicht zu schädigen und durch Besatz nicht zu bewirtschaften.
> Alle knatschen wegen zurückgehender Zanderbestände und sehen vor lauter Tränen in den Augen nicht, welche neue und hervorragende Möglichkeiten sich für andere Arten bieten.



Was die Perspektiven hinsichtlich der Artenvielfalt für den Rhein betrifft, wäre ich für Hinweise auf Belege oder auf Links dankbar. Ich denke auch der Rhein lässt sich weitgehend leerfischen, was Zander und Hechte betrifft. Die sind ja nicht gleichmässig verteilt im Gewässer, sondern halten sich bevorzugt an den Stellen auf, die ihnen zusagen (hot spots). Und Angler finden die irgendwann.

Barben, Rapfen und Welse werden gerne zurückgesetzt, deshalb bleiben diese Populationen sicher stabiler als bei den traditionellen Angelfischen wie Zander und Hecht. Aber auch der Rhein lässt sich leerfischen, denke ich.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## mr.ilmenau (7. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



aqauwatch schrieb:


> *ihr mit eurem tierschutzgesetz...*
> 
> 
> Schäden: *manchen Hunden werden die Schwänze abgeschnitten*, weil sie beim wedeln regale abräumen...
> ...



Sorry, helf mir mal auf die Sprünge. Welchen Unsinn meinste denn ?#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin gewiss nicht gegen Besatz, denn in Deutschland ist der leider an den meisten Gewässern notwendig, ...


Und wieso sollte das Deiner Meinung nach so sein?
Notwendigkeit des Besatzes - notwendig aus welcher Sicht und für wen? Besteht denn eine Notwendigkeit, in jeden Tümpel Karpfen zu werfen - auch wenn sie noch so wenig dort reinpassen?
An den allermeisten Gewässern ist ein Besatz ganz sicher nicht notwendig und eine angelfischereiliche Nutzung wäre trotzdem (also auch ohne Besatz) möglich.



Pinn schrieb:


> Aber auch der Rhein lässt sich leerfischen, denke ich.


Möglich - aber ganz sicher nicht mit der Angel. :g


----------



## MarcinMaximus (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Schön wärs wenn es alle so machen würden.Aber es gibt leider mehr als genug!!! die keine Grenzen kennen und alles mitnehmen was sie fangen.Und die hören ganz sicher nicht auf wenn sie genug haben.Dann gehts bei denen erst richtig los.


 
Und die hören damit auf, wenn C&R erlaubt wird? |kopfkrat


----------



## MarcinMaximus (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> 1.)Also kuppieren von Hunden ist in Deutschland verboten
> 2.) ohne zum Tierarzt gehen zu können würde so manches Tier wohl mehr leiden.
> |bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: Soll man auf so eine Argumentation (...wir machen unsere eigenen Gesetze am Wassr) überhaupt antworten??? #q


 
Ich wollte gerade auf diese infantile Argumentation eingehen. Danke, dass Du es vorweg genommen hast. #h


----------



## Ollek (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

:g @ Veit

Sorry, aber du drehst dir den Braten auch nur so  wie er dir am besten schmeckt.



Veit schrieb:


> Fischbesatz nicht gleich Fischbesatz ist. Ein Erstbesatz oder die Wiederansiedlung seltener Arten ist ohne Frage eine sinnvolle Sache.



Nicht zwangsläufig sinnvoll, eine Ansiedlung von z.B seltenen Arten kann sogar für das Gewässer Ökologisch schädlich sein.(das aber nur am Rande bemerkt)



Veit schrieb:


> Aber mal im Ernst: Was ist perverser? C&R eine Großkarpfens, der vielleicht(oder ganz sicher Veit) schon ein paar Piercings im Maul hatte, aber sich *scheinbar* immernoch ganz guter Gesundheit erfreut.



Ich behaupte das ständige C&R eines Grosskarpfens!!!

Nimm mal das von dir gebrauchte Wort *scheinbar* und schreib es ganz gross.

Das was du als "ganz gute Gesundheit" bezeichnest sieht sehr oft so aus das den Fischen ganze Maulpartien fehlen, das die Wunden teils schon verpilzt sind , das die Kiemen und Schlundbereiche irreparabel verletzt sind usw...

;+ glaubst du nicht? Ich kann dir Gewässer nennen fang 1 oder 2 Karpfen dann weisst du was ich meine. (ist sogar in deiner nähe)



Veit schrieb:


> ODER ein Vereinstümpel wo 300 verkümmerte 40er Satzkarpfen besetzt werden,



|kopfkrat "Vereinstümpel" assoziiert Dreckpfütze.

Ich weiss nicht wie die "Gewässer" in deinem Verein aussehen, aber wir haben durch unsere Mitglieder und deren Ehrenamtlich geleisteten Baustunden *gepflegte* *Angelteiche* mit Besatz die der Entnahme und Gewässergrösse angepasst ist. 

Deswegen find ich solche Pauschalformulierungen wie "Vereinstümpel" recht unangebracht und sticht gegen alle die sich ehrenamptlich bemühen saubere Gewässer zu erhalten wo dann auch Gastangler wie z.B du angeln.



Veit schrieb:


> die dann brutalstmöglich beangelt werden



Das musst du mir jetzt wirklich mal erkären. |kopfkratAngelst du mit Wattehaken ? Oder angelt nur derjenige "brutalsmöglich" der nicht von vornherein C&R betreibt?



Veit schrieb:


> und innerhalb von ein paar Tagen fast alle wieder rausgefangen sind, weil so gut wie niemand auf die Idee kommt, dass die Fische nicht nur zur Freude der Angler, sondern eigentlich zu Hegezwecken eingesetzt wurden.



Wie oben erwähnt, ich weiss nicht was in eurem Verein abgeht, aber bei uns ist dem nicht so. zumindest auf keinen Fall bei den Vereinsmitgliedern. (und wir haben ca 300)

Evtl solltes du das von dir geschliderte Problem mal in eurem Verein ansprechen da scheints drunter und drüber zuzugehen.

Unser Besatz richtet sich nach der Grösse des Gewässers und Entnahme, und die wird bestimmt durch jährliche Abgabe und kontrolle der Fangkarte.
Und laut Vorstand und Mitglieder gibts da nichts zu meckern, Wir haben weder verbuttete noch kranke*noch zu wenig noch zu viel Fische.



Veit schrieb:


> Und man sollte sich auch mal vor Augen führen, dass Szenarien wie im zweiten Fall beschrieben, viel häufiger an deutschen Gewässern auftreten als erste.



Das ist dann aber nicht das Problem derer die von vornherein C&R *nicht* betreiben sondern eine Misswirtschaftung einzelner "schwarzschafiger" Vereine.

Aber die Angler die ich kenne auch aus dem grösseren Umkreis gehören solchen Misswirtschaftungen nicht an.

Noch nichtmal das von mir oben erwähne Gewässer mit "Krüppelkarpfen" denn dieses Problem kommt von der Seite die mit C anfängt und mit R aufhört. 



Veit schrieb:


> Ich bin gewiss nicht gegen Besatz, denn in Deutschland ist der leider an den meisten Gewässern notwendig, aber dann doch bitte ein bisschen vorausschauend und vielleicht auch mal in Verbindung mit einer zeitweiligen Gewässer- oder Entnahmesperre für die besetzt Art.



Und da gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht, errinere aber nochmal daran das sich warscheinlich die meisten Vereine an ihre Auflagen halten. Und wenn nicht gehört es festgestellt und Angezeigt,aber nicht *pauschalisiert* und jeden Verein in diese Ecke gestellt so wie es aus deiner Formuliereung herüber kam.

Veit war auch nicht böse gemeint musste aber von meiner Seite gesagt werden.#g

* Kranke Fische bzw. verunreinigte Gewässer hatten wir durch hier ansässige Grossindustrie auch schon mal. was ein nicht unerheblicher Punkt ist bei der Frage "was mit den Fischbeständen los ist"
Dieser Punkt wird leider in solche Diskussionen gar nicht beachtet oder gänzlich ignoriert da man ja seine eigenen Interessen durchdrücken will.  sowohl C&R als auch Entnehmer.

PS: Veit, hab dir den Gewässernamen per PN zugeschikt, damit du es mal selbst sehen kannst was ich meine.

Gruss


----------



## Blauzahn (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Fischbesatz nicht gleich Fischbesatz ist. Ein Erstbesatz oder die Wiederansiedlung seltener Arten ist ohne Frage eine sinnvolle Sache.
> Aber mal im Ernst: Was ist *perverser* #q? C&R eine Großkarpfens, der vielleicht schon ein paar Piercings im Maul hatte, aber sich scheinbar immernoch ganz guter Gesundheit erfreut. ODER ein *Vereinstümpel* #qwo 300 *verkümmerte #q* 40er Satzkarpfen besetzt werden, die dann *brutalstmöglich #q *beangelt werden und innerhalb von ein paar Tagen fast alle wieder rausgefangen sind, weil so gut wie niemand auf die Idee kommt, dass die Fische nicht nur zurFreude der Angler, sondern eigentlich zu Hegezwecken eingesetzt wurden.
> Meiner Meinung nach letzteres. Und man sollte sich auch mal vor Augen führen, dass Szenarien wie im zweiten Fall beschrieben, viel häufiger an deutschen Gewässern auftreten als erste. Daran sind übrigens nicht nur die Angler schuld, denen er nur darum geht auch bloß ihr Fanglimit zu erreichen, sondern auch die Vereinsvorstände, die solche Besatzmaßnahmen durchführen.
> Ich bin gewiss nicht gegen Besatz, denn in Deutschland ist der leider an den meisten Gewässern notwendig, aber dann doch bitte ein bisschen vorausschauend und vielleicht auch mal in Verbindung mit einer zeitweiligen Gewässer- oder Entnahmesperre für die besetzt Art.



Ich habe mir nur mal ein paar "Aufmacher" Deines Beitrages markiert, nicht das sie noch überlesen werden. :m
Den Rest hat Ollek eigentlich schon schön auseinandergenommen.


----------



## Ollek (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> ODER ein Vereinstümpel wo 300 verkümmerte 40er Satzkarpfen besetzt werden,



|kopfkrat Und überhaupt wiso verkümmert ?  

Ein 40er Satzkarpfen ist ein 40 er Satzkarpfen. Solange er aus kontrollierter Aufzucht ist sollte da nix verkümmert sein.

Verkümmern werden sie erst wenn eine "gesunde Entnahme" fehlt und sich die Fische die Nahrungsgrundlage selbst entziehen.

Darum wird (zumindest bei uns) der Besatz der Gewässergrösse und der Entnahme angepasst.


----------



## gründler (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Eure Goldwaagen müssen schon bald Bronze sein!


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Um mal beim Karpfen zu bleiben...


Ich mag Karpfen nicht, sie schmecken mir einfach nicht aber am Teich und Binnensee (ja, auf Fehmarn gibts sogar die Möglichkeit Karpfen zu fangen  ) zu sitzen, die Seele baumeln zu lassen und nen schönen Karpfen zu fangen macht auch einfach Spaß und ist Entspannung pur...

Nun weiß ich ganz genau, mein Nachbar, ein älteres Ehepaar freuen sich immer riesig, wenn ich ihnen einen Karpfen mitbringe, sie essen ihn einfach gerne.

da ich mich mit meinen Nachbarn sehr gut verstehe und ihnen gerne eine Freude mache, schenke ich ihnen ab und zu einen Karpfen...

Was ist an diesem Verhalten verwerflich?

So, und jetzt warte ich auf die Fraktion, die gleich auf mich einkloppt...

Sollte ich mich getäuscht haben, entschuldige ich mich schon mal #h


PS:
Es sind in der Regel Satzkarpfen so um die 40 - 45 cm die man da fängt...


----------



## Ollek (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Eure Goldwaagen müssen schon bald Bronze sein!



Ich lass es nunmal nicht zu das mir jemand durch Pauchalaussagen seine Meinung aufzingt und ich der "böse Kochtopfangler" bin der nicht im vorfeld ans Gewässer geht mit dem Zweck Fische fangen und wieder reinsetzen.#h

Deswegen das Goldwägelchen. 



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> U
> So, und jetzt warte ich auf die Fraktion, die gleich auf mich einkloppt...



Dazu brauchst due erst mal ne Stärkung, wie immer? :m


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Wie immer Ollek 

Ich gebe zu, ich habe bewußt provokant geschrieben aber diesen Fall gibts zu Hauf an Deutschen Gewässrn und ich kann nichts schlimmes dran finden.

Ich beziehe mich auch nicht auf jene, welche entnehmen bis zum Bersten der Kühltruhe aber jenen ist es doch sowieso egal...

Als ich noch bei Frankfurt am Main im Verein war, hatten wir immer Entnahmeregelungen und das war gut so.
Nur wer sich nict dran halten will, der wird es auch nicht tun, wenn diese Regeln verschärft werden, in welcher Form auch immer...
Sei es ein Entnahmefenster oder sonstwas.

Diesen "Vögeln" könnte man nur mit einer Nullentnahme Herr werden... Sprich wer dann mit Fisch erwischt wird, hat gegen die Regeln verstoßen und das war es dann...

Aber Nullentnahme will hier ja angeblich keiner


----------



## gründler (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Ich lass es nunmal nicht zu das mir jemand durch Pauchalaussagen seine Meinung aufzingt und ich der "böse Kochtopfangler" bin der nicht im vorfeld ans Gewässer geht mit dem Zweck Fische fangen und wieder reinsetzen.#h
> 
> Deswegen das Goldwägelchen.


 
Niemand hat hier gesagt,das keine entnahme mehr stadtfinden soll oder darf.Es geht lediglich darum das Angler selber entscheiden können(sollten) was sie mit fängen machen(Verwertung,Schwimmen lassen)Und wie es mit gesetzen aus dieser Ecke weitergeht.
Du wolltest auch das ich dir ne Pn schicke,hab ich getan und dir gesagt komm vorbei und ich beweise dir das es so wahr.Es kam nicht mal ne Antwort,meinst du ich habe es nötig als Obmann der Fischereiaufseher irgend eine geschichte zu erzählen.
Es geht darum das vernünftige einheitliche Regeln gefunden werden sollten,und nicht wer was wo tötet oder nicht.
Du sprichst von Verpilzung und co.Kann das einem geschonten oder untermassigen Fisch nicht passieren nach dem er wieder schwimmt.Wenn wir wollten könnten wir richtig weit aushohlen,aber es ist besser darüber unter 4 -6 Augen zu reden oder zu schweigen als es hier breit zu treten!
lg


----------



## Ollek (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Niemand hat hier gesagt,das keine entnahme mehr stadtfinden soll oder darf.



Darum ging es mir auch nicht, sondern um Pauchalformulierung die ein C&R rechtfertigt und die anderen als Hohlköpfe bezeichnet. Sieh dir Veits erstes Posting dazu an!!!



gründler schrieb:


> Du wolltest auch das ich dir ne Pn schicke,hab ich getan und dir gesagt komm vorbei und ich beweise dir das es so wahr.Es kam nicht mal ne Antwort,meinst du ich habe es nötig als Obmann der Fischereiaufseher irgend eine geschichte zu erzählen.



Nun da ich selbe Funktion inne habe weiss ich das viele Leute eben viele Geschichten erzählen, und deine war schier unglaublich.

Und auch das von dir geschildertet ist mit sicherheit nicht auf Recht und Gesetz zurückzuführen sonder geht auf das Konto von einzelnen Idioten. (*ich beziehe mich auf das wegwerfen des Fisches nicht des Abschlagens*)
Aber auch bei dir kam es so rüber als wenn es per Recht so gewollt ist und deshalb musste es so sein.

Ich behaupte das sind Einzeltäter und nicht die Auslegung eurer Fischereirechtssprechung.  (PS. kann sein das wir andere Gesetzte haben bin aus Sachsen anhalt)

Du sagtest auch das es mittlerweile ne ganze Zeit her ist. Gut was soll man da jetzt noch machen ? Erklärs mir und wir finden eine Lösung.

Die PN hätte ich dir heute mit sicherheit noch geschrieben, aber da ich befürchte das der Thread bald gschlossen wird hab ich dem erst mal dem Vorrang gegeben.

Ich bin immernoch an einem Gespräch diesbezüglich vor Ort interessiert.  Und wenn ich in der nähe bin werd ich sehn das ich es einrichten kann.



gründler schrieb:


> Du sprichst von Verpilzung und co.Kann das einem geschonten oder untermassigen Fisch nicht passieren nach dem er wieder schwimmt.



Zum Thema Schonzeit und Angeln hab ich mich in einem anderem Thread schon geäussert und trifft den Nagel mit deiner Frage auf dem Kopf. Frag mal Ralle24 welcher Thread das war, find ihn auf die schnelle nicht. (wer ihn aber für dich noch raussuchen) 

Doch leider kann es einem Untermassigen Fisch schon passieren, und deshalb wähle ich meine Köder entsprechend das es so gut wie nur möglich ausgeschlossen wird das dieser beisst...leider klappt das nicht immer, aber zumindest ist der generelle Vorsatz nicht gegeben.



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn wir wollten könnten wir richtig weit aushohlen,aber es ist besser darüber unter 4 -6 Augen zu reden oder zu schweigen als es hier breit zu treten!
> lg



Ich bin gerne bereit mit dir unter 4 (6 |kopfkrat) Augen zu diskutieren. Ich glaube du bist Brillenträger. :g denn dann wirst du auch verstehen wie ich es meine.
In solchen Foren wird oft auch missverstanden.

Gruss

PS:

in diesem Thread kannst du nachlesen welche Meinung ich zu Schonzeit und dem Fangen von Fischen habe. Das muss jetzt hier nicht breit getreten werden

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=118017


----------



## gründler (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ja es sind nicht alle so,das weiß ich auch,aber wir haben über mehrere wochen beobachtet wie Gastangler alles abgeschlagen haben was sie gefangen hatten.Auf nachfragen warum dieses so geschehen muß,kam fast immer der Satz steht doch dick und fett geschrieben jeder massige fisch ist sofort zu töten.Und ob du es glaubst oder nicht von 10 Gastanglern halten sich 7-8 daran.Und das ist nicht schuld der angler,diese halten sich nur an die vorschriften die in der karte stehen.Und darum muß sich genau da was ändern.Würde das da nicht stehen würden auch andere Denkensweisen eintreten.Aber so werden sie ja dazu gezwungen.

Jetzt kommt wieder nirgendwo steht geschrieben das es verboten ist laut Tierschutzgesetz.
Auf der Karte steht massig=tot,laut Tierschutzgesetz darf ich kein Wirbeltier Schmerzen leid etc.zufügen oder es ohne grund töten.Setze ich ihn nun zurück laut Tierschutzgesetz(Nicht töten ohne verwertung) und werde nun dabei erwischt und Angezeigt verstoße ich gegen die Erlaubnißkarte.Töte ich ihn aber ohne verwertung dafür zu finden verstoße ich gegen das Tierschutzgesetz.Also lauf ich ihn beiden fällen in evtl.gefahren.
Und das ist der Knackpunkt.Natürlich gibt es da etliche möglichkeiten Schlüpflöcher zu finden,um Ärger auszuräumen,aber wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt past das nicht.
lg


----------



## ok1 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Die Bemerkungen einiger hier, dürften jedem Angelgegner freuen. Im Prinzip braucht der nur den Thread nehmen und hat alle Argumente an der Hand, dass Angeln verbieten zu lassen. Hier äussern sich doch einige so, als wären fast alle anderen Angler Verbrecher und Dummköpfe. Ich weiss nicht aus welchen Gegende die alle kommen, aber bei uns sind die meisten Angler und Vorstände vernünftig und angeln weitestgehend waidmännisch. Natürlich kann ich immer und überall Extrembeispiele anführen. Aber das führt doch zu nichts. Kenn Gesetz der Welt verhindert verstösse dagegen. Die Mehrheit der vernünftigen Angler zu bestrafen, wegen der schlechten Ausnahmen, ist doch keine Alternative.

Wo wir so gerne den Karpfenbesatz als Beispiel nehmen. Schlechter geht es ja kaum. Karpfen sind keine heimischen Fische und haben hier gar nichts zu suchen. Und wer immer noch glaubt Kaprfenbesatz könne eine sinnvolle Hegemaßnahme sein, der hat einige Jahre Erkenntnisgewinn verpasst.

Gruß

Olaf


----------



## Ollek (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@ Gründler

keine Sorge mit Tierschutzgesetz komm ich dir nicht|rolleyes, egal was das besagt oder nicht.

Sieh dir mal an wie ich es oben geschildert habe wie es in unserem Verein zugeht, und das finde ich und die Mitglieder ganz ok.

Wir haben Leute die setzen grundsätzlich zurück ( wo ich mir meinen Teil denke aber nicht Urteile schon gar nicht meine Meinung aufzwänge)

Und wir haben Leute die (mich eingeschlossen) sich hin und wieder nen schönen Fisch gönnen.

Aber wir haben *keine *Kühltruhenfetischisten , aber wir haben Gastangler die jedoch zum Grossteil (und das kann ich dir bestätigen) sich denn gegebenheiten des Vereins anpassen.

Aber wir haben auch schwarze Schafe (im Umfeld ) die all das verkörpern worum es bei C&R debatten geht.*

Dann kann man aber nicht die dafür verantwortlich machen diesich waidgerecht verhalten und als Dinge bezeichen wie oben schon erwähnt.

Ich denke wir verstehen uns #g

*PS meistens haben die aber auch keinen Fischereischein, was wiedrum ein anderes Thema in diesem Board ist


----------



## Dennert (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> An den allermeisten Gewässern ist ein Besatz ganz sicher nicht notwendig und eine angelfischereiliche Nutzung wäre trotzdem (also auch ohne Besatz) möglich.


 
Nicht Dein Ernst, oder?

Wenn, dann verfügt Dein Verein fast nur über bemerkenswerte Mittel- Großgewässer, große Flüsse oder Ähnliches.
Sollte dem nicht der Fall sein, kann ich es mir nur folgendermaßen erklären:

Nachdem fast alle Mitglieder wegen Mangel an Fischbesatz aus dem Verein ausgetreten sind, ist es für die restlichen drei Leute möglich, das Vereinsgewässer angelfischereilich (ohne Besatz) zu nutzen. Und die 10 Fische, die noch drin sind zu beangeln.
Irgendwann hast Du so wenig Beitragszahler, dass Du Dir die Pacht fürs Gewässer nicht mehr leisten kannst - dann übernimmt ein Verein, der besetzt. Du kannst dann Trockenübungen auf der Wiese machen!
Schau Dir mal die kleinen Löcher in vielen Vereinen an, das sind größere Pfützen - zumindest bei uns. Da willst Du nicht besetzen? Bei dem Angeldruck?


----------



## gründler (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich sach ja auch nicht das du unrecht hast,aber wenn du mal drüber nachdenkst stecken Angler mit diesen Auflagen doch mehr oder weniger in einer Zwickmühle.Natürlich wird es nicht bis zum Verfassungsgericht gehen sollte es zu Schwierigkeiten mit Anzeigen usw kommen,wäre es nicht schöner solche Sätze nicht als Auflage zu haben.
Könnte jetzt wieder 100 beispiele nennen zum thema Doppelmoral,aber lassen wir das.

Jedenfalls können wir nur gemeinsam stark sein und Schulter zeigen und nicht gegeneinander.
lg


----------



## oyb (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Wie der Titel des Threads schon sagt, "Wie geht´s weiter". 
Ich kanns Euch sagen:"Mit dieser Diskussion dreht man sich nur im Kreis".#q
Wenn ich recht gesehen habe, existiert dieser Thread gerade mal ein paar Tage, sind aber schon etliche Seiten dazu gepostet worden.
Es ist wohl so, dass da jeder eine andere Philosophie verfolgt, was auch sein gutes Recht ist. Doch egal wie es weiter geht, die Zahl der "Pfannenfischer" und Nachbarschaftsversorger wird nicht abnehmen. Ich reg mich wegen keiner der beiden Fraktionen mehr auf, ich geh lieber fischen.
#c


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

So lange in den meisten Vereinen die Weissharigen das Sagen haben ändert sich nix.
Den die von dort aus besetzten Gremien, bilden ja auch den VDSF und der wird von Behörden und Politik als Ansprechpartner der Angler gesehen. Was man ihnen auch nicht verdenken kann, woher sollen die wissen das der VDSF nicht die Interessen der meisten Angler vertritt.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



oyb schrieb:


> "Pfannenfischer" und Nachbarschaftsversorger



Das Stichwort nehme ich doch gerade auf  #h

Lies bitte mein obiges Statement und sage mir, ob ich mit meinen 2 - 3 Karpfen pro Jahr für meinen Nachbarn ein "Nachbarschaftsversorger bin.

Würde mich jetzt wirklich interessieren, ohne Polemik usw. einfach nur Interessehalber.


----------



## mr.ilmenau (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Steffen60431 schrieb:


> Nun weiß ich ganz genau, mein Nachbar, ein älteres Ehepaar freuen sich immer riesig, wenn ich ihnen einen Karpfen mitbringe, sie essen ihn einfach gerne.
> 
> da ich mich mit meinen Nachbarn sehr gut verstehe und ihnen gerne eine Freude mache, schenke ich ihnen ab und zu einen Karpfen...
> 
> ...



siehe #273  Du "*Pfannenfischer" und Nachbarschaftsversorger*":q 

Habe viel schneller mit solchen Reaktionen gewartet. Wie kannst Du auch bloß netten alten Nachbarn was schenken.#d:q


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> So lange in den meisten Vereinen die Weissharigen das Sagen haben ändert sich nix.
> Den die von dort aus besetzten Gremien, bilden ja auch den VDSF und der wird von Behörden und Politik als Ansprechpartner der Angler gesehen. Was man ihnen auch nicht verdenken kann, woher sollen die wissen das der VDSF nicht die Interessen der meisten Angler vertritt.
> 
> Gruss
> ...



NaNaNa 
Mein opa hatte zwar keine weißen Haare, eher gar keine mehr, aber war auch im Verinsvorstand...

Pauschal kannst Du das nicht sagen, es kommt immer af den einzelnen Verein und die darin organisierten Menschen an.

Ich weiß ja wie Du es meinst und was Du sagen willst Pauly aber solche Pauschalaussagen bringen dann wieder alle in Verruf und es sind nicht alle so...


----------



## mr.ilmenau (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Steffen60431 Wie kannst Du schreiben obwohl Du bei mir als offline angezeigt bist


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Bin unsichtbar  merke ich auch eben erst gerade 

Jetzt nicht mehr #h


----------



## gründler (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



mr.ilmenau schrieb:


> Steffen60431 Wie kannst Du schreiben obwohl Du bei mir als offline angezeigt bist


 
Sowas nennt man Ghostmodus siehe Einstellungen!


----------



## mr.ilmenau (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Sowas nennt man Ghostmodus siehe Einstellungen!


asooooo danke für die Info, aber bei so einem Thread wie hier schaltet das Hirn schonmal ab.#h


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Steffen

Natürlich gibt es immer und überall Ausnahmen.
Ich kann natürlich auch nur meinen Verein beurteilen und das was man von den Nachbarvereinen so mitbekommt und über den VDSF hört. Aber das ist grausam.

Bleibt eigentlich nur der Aufruf an alle Jüngeren, sich in den Vereinen zu beteiligen!!
Ich weiss, da kommt wieder das Problem mit Familie und Arbeit, aber es geht immer irgendwie.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Steffen
> 
> Natürlich gibt es immer und überall Ausnahmen.
> Ich kann natürlich auch nur meinen Verein beurteilen und das was man von den Nachbarvereinen so mitbekommt und über den VDSF hört. Aber das ist grausam.
> ...



Ich gestehe... Ich habe selbst keinen Bock auf Verein... die deutsche Vereinsmeierei ist einfach nicht mein Ding...

Wenn aber jemand gerne in einem Verein ist, sich nicht einbringt und dann meckert... Da hab dann selbst ich als "Antivereinsmensch" kein Verständnis mehr...



btw.
Auch wenn sich das hier irgendwie alles Off Topic anhört, ist es nicht, es gehört alles zusammen, man kann es nicht einzeln betrachten.
Und seit 8 Seiten a 40 Beiträge ohne größere Entgleisungen! RESPEKT, man kann also auch so ein Thema menschlich und sachlich Diskutieren #h


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Steffen

Genau einbringen ist das Stichwort.
Ich werde mich auch demnächst im Verein einbringen, wenn sie es den wollen.
Vermute aber mal ja, den bei uns sind die Weissharigen sehr dankbar für Alle die sich nit einem Posten zufriedengeben der ihnen ihre eigenen lässt. 
Hatte so an Arbeitsdienst oder Jugendarbeit gedacht.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> Und seit 8 Seiten a 40 Beiträge ohne größere Entgleisungen! RESPEKT, man kann also auch so ein Thema menschlich und sachlich Diskutieren


Sagen wir mal:
Größtenteils....

Davon ab hoffe ich, dass weiterhin diskutiert wird und das alles nicht ins persönliche abgleitet.

Herzlichen an die Diskutanten für den bisherigen Verlauf des Threads..


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Pauly:
Das ist dann aber ein vereinsinternes Problem, welches nur im Verein selbst gelöst werden kann.
Wenn Du da was erreichen willst, dann mußt Du sehr hartnäckig sein...


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal:
> Größtenteils....
> 
> Davon ab hoffe ich, dass weiterhin diskutiert wird und das alles nicht ins persönliche abgleitet.
> ...



Ah... der "Chef" #h

Klar Größtenteils Thomas, aber irgendeinen "Außreißer" hat man immer dabei... Im Board, sowie im echten Leben #h


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich bin auch so ein böser Kerl, der Freunde und frecher Weise sogar Verwandte mit Fisch versorgt... :g


Ich weiss auch nicht wo das Problem liegt? Wenn ich von meinen paar Hundert gefangenen Fischen im Jahr 10 oder 20 entnehme sollte das zu verkraften sein... Irgendwann in diesem Thread hatte ich gedacht die selektive Entnahme, Catch & Decide oder wie man es auch immer nennt hätte sich als Konsens bei den meisten durchgesetzt, aber manchmal fällt man dann doch wieder in das Schwarz-Weiss-Denken zurück... #q

Ich bin selber jemand der sehr viele Fische zurücksetzt, sowohl große als auch kleine, um dann den geeigneten Küchenfisch wenn es das Wasser zulässt zu entnehmen. Ich glaube das kann doch für die meisten von uns der Weg sein, wobei jeder eben entsprechend seiner Vorstellungen die Parameter absteckt. Bei mir heisst das z.B. beim Hecht Küchengröße ist 65 - 75cm, die anderen kommen zurück. Bei passendem Gewässer liegt das eventuell auch bei 70 - 90cm, fände ich etwa am Bodden vollkommen in Ordnung.

Wie schön wäre es wenn wir einfach jeder dem anderen die eigene meinung lassen könnten... #h

Da hat der Thread einige wirklich gute Postings hervorgebracht (neben dem fachlichen auch die holländische Gähn-Tomate, kann ich jetzt noch drüber lachen), für dieses Thema wirklich erstaunlich...

Lasst uns doch bitte jeder individuell entscheiden, ich habe am Anfang auch mehr mitgenommen, wenn man mehr fängt lässt das automatisch nach... Und diejenigen die alles abschlagen sind hier eh nicht vertreten, die kann man also auch nicht missionieren. Das geht nur mit Überzeugungsarbeit am Wasser!

CU Stefan


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Nö hartnäckig muss gar nicht sein, die sollen ihre Jobs mal behalten.
Am liebsten wäre mir die Jugendarbeit, da kann man wirklich was tolles Bewegen.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Schleien-Stefan schrieb:


> Wie schön wäre es wenn wir einfach jeder dem anderen die eigene meinung lassen könnten... #h


Da sagst Du was...

Laß Dir die "Gähn Tomate"schmecken  #h






Pikepauly schrieb:


> Am liebsten wäre mir die Jugendarbeit, da kann man wirklich was tolles Bewegen.



Da hast Du Dir aber das schwierigste Gebiet ausgesucht... solltest Dich mal mit meiner Frau unterhalten, die ist gerade dabei sich Jugendarbeitstechnisch zu engagieren... gar nicht so einfach...


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Wenn ich mich mit Deiner Frau unterhalte kriege ich gleich von 2 Leuten Ärger.


----------



## Steffen23769 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich mit Deiner Frau unterhalte kriege ich gleich von 2 Leuten Ärger.



Was zum Teufel bedeutet bei euch in Cuxhaven "unterhalten"??? |bigeyes 


Das is' jetzt aber wirklich Off-Topic...


----------



## gründler (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Es bestreitet ja auch keiner,das hier alle an volle Kühltruhen denken.Nur laufen die in Gefahr wo es verboten ist,und meine meinung ist wir haben alle gelernt(mehr oder weniger)wie man mit Lebewesen umgeht.Dann sollte auch jeder selber entscheiden können was er für richtig hält.Ohne von oben Anweisung zu bekommen du hast zu töten.Ich fische auf Barsch fange nen Hecht von 80cm und muß ihn töten weil es so geschrieben steht,ich kann ihn aber nicht verwerten freunde habe ich keine verwandte sind alle tot,nachbarn wollen keine frischen fische,Katzen hab ich auch net und nen Zoo um die Ecke ist auch net vorhanden.Und nun was mach ich jetzt!

Zurück setzen =evtl.Ärger Anzeige etc.
Töten= Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz da keine verwertung vorhanden!
Ohne mal die lücken zu bedenken oder zu nutzen.

Wer ist da der Dumme!


----------



## Veit (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@ Ollek & Blauzahn: Sorry, Jungs, aber ich hab arg den Eindruck, ihr wollt mir das Wort im Munde umdrehen und versucht es so hinzustellen, dass ich hier totales C&R fordere.
Genauso wenig habe ich irgendwas pauschalisiert, sondern lediglich Vorgänge beschrieben, die an vielen, aber nicht allen Gewässern auftreten nämlich Forellenpuffverhältnisse statt natürlich gewachsener Fischbestände. Es steht doch völlig außer Frage, dass Fischbesatz auch zum Zwecke einer erfolgreichen Angelfischerei geschehen sollte, selbstverständlich auch um dann Fische entnehmen zu können. Hauptziel sollte eine ausgewogener (70 % Friedfisch 30 % Raubfisch) und sich selbst reproduzierender Bestand (Fische sollen sich vermehren und nicht nach ein paar Tagen schon eins vor die Rübe bekommen) sein. 
Es ist eine schlichte Tatsache, dass dieser Hegegedanke bei vielen Besatzmaßnahmen nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt wird bzw. durch gierige Angler zunicht gemacht wird. 
Im Übrigen sind die geschilderten Verhältnisse erfreulicherweise an meinen eigenen Vereinsgewässern eher nicht der Fall, da wird weitgehend sinnvoll besetzt.
Aber ich kenne einfach sehr viele Gewässer, wo das nicht der Fall ist.
Es sei übrigens gesagt, dass ich auch ein paar mehr Insiderinfos in dieser Sache habe, als manch anderer, werde mich aber hüten hier konkretes zum besten zu geben. Aber seid euch sicher, ich weiß sehr genau wovon ich rede. ;-)
Wenn an euren Gewässern alles perfekt läuft, dann Herzlichen Glückwunsch, aber bedenkt, dass es gewiss nicht überall so ist.
Eben deshalb sollte ihr, die von mir eingeforderte Differenzierung das nächste Mal beim Bewerten/Auseinandernehmen meiner Postings auch selbst anwenden.


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Gründler
Ich mach es einfach so, wie ich es am Besten verantworten kann.
Das dies mit den Vorschriften nicht immer konform ist, ist mir klar.
Aber Vorschriften sind auf Papier und Papier ist bekanntlich geduldig.


----------



## gründler (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Das ist richtig,aber das ist eine Doppelmoral die uns vorgesetzt wird.#h


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Veit
Respekt für die umfangreiche Beteiligung.

In meinem Verein ist es leider so, daß völlig Gewässeruntypisch besetzt wird, wonach die Mitglieder schreien.(Satzkarpen, Aal, und fangfähige Zander) kommen hier in jedes Gewässer ob es nun als Lebensraum passt oder nicht.

Küchenfische eben.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Gunnar. (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Nabend,

Mitlerweile macht das lesen ja richtig Spaß hier. Sind immer nen paar neue interessante Aspekte dabei. Und als Sahnehäuptchen kommt dann auch noch sowas:


> Wo wir so gerne den Karpfenbesatz als Beispiel nehmen. Schlechter geht es ja kaum. Karpfen sind keine heimischen Fische und haben hier gar nichts zu suchen.


Den ganzen Tag hab ich heute schon ne Sche.ißlaune. Aber das ist für mich der Brüller des Abends. Solche Lachnummmern lieb ich. Gestern der Tastaturkünstler und heute...............


----------



## Veit (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@ Pauly: Genau die an deinen Gewässern geschilderten Verhältnisse meine ich. Hier in der Umgebung wurde beispielweise ein flacher, total verkrauteter und klarer See (typischer Hecht-Schleie-see) mit Zandern besetzt, weil die Vereinsmitglieder das gerne so wollten. Einige Fische wurde von den Anglern dann mittels Köderfisch wieder herausgefangen. Mit Sicherheit nicht alle, das wäre bei der Gewässergröße auszuschließen gewesen. Vor zwei Jahren wurde dieses Gewässer aus gegebenem Grund (KEIN Fischsterben) elektrisch abgefischt. Ergebnis: Massenhaft Schleien und Hechte, relative viele Barsche, ein paar Karpfen, Aale und Karauschen. Von den Aalen und Karpfen abgesehen traten alle genannten Arten in verschiedensten Größen auf. Zander wurde hingegen kein einziger "erwischt"! - Der Grund müsste wohl logisch sein: Die Zander haben sich nicht vermehrt, weil sie mit denen gegebenen Bedingungen absolut nicht klarkommen.
Nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, dass Besatzmaßnahmen teilweise völlig verfehlt und nur zur Freude der Angler geschehen. Ich könnte noch etliche weitere nennen....


----------



## Pikepauly (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Veit

Genauso läufts bei uns. 
Der Gipfel sind 1 Tonne Regenbogenforellenbesatz verteilt auf 2 Grossgewässer die innerhalb 2 Wochen fast komplett rausgefischt werden.

Zum Glück ist das mittlerweile in Niedersachsen verboten.


----------



## Schuschek (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Und bei uns gibt es ein Gewässer wo mehr Zander als Wasser drin sein müssten! Auch diese werden es schwer haben sich zu vermehren, wegen dem Gewässer. Aber dafür müssten sie erst einmal dezimiert werden von den Anglern damit dies erst mal wieder sinnvoll werden könnte.
Die Fische wurden aus einem von unserem Verein angepachteten Gewässer entnommen und werden in ein Gewässer eingebracht, welches nicht in den Gewässerfond für Sachsen Anhalt eingebracht wurde. Für mich ist das Diebstahl! Man klaut uns die Fische und setzt sie in sein eigenes Gewässer wo nur eine Handvoll Angler angeln dürfen. 3x raten wer dort so fischt!


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dennert schrieb:


> Nicht Dein Ernst, oder?
> 
> Wenn, dann verfügt Dein Verein fast nur über bemerkenswerte Mittel- Großgewässer, große Flüsse oder Ähnliches.
> 
> Schau Dir mal die kleinen Löcher in vielen Vereinen an, das sind größere Pfützen - zumindest bei uns. Da willst Du nicht besetzen? Bei dem Angeldruck?


Ok, ich hab bei meiner Formulierung tatsächlich an Seen gedacht - nicht an Teiche. Diesbezüglich hast Du sicherlich recht.
Aber in dem Moment wo wir von halbwegs normalen Seen reden, ist das mein voller Ernst! Den natürlichen Ertrag eines größeren Gewässers (von mir aus ab 10 ha) muss man mit der Angel erstmal abschöpfen... ist gar nicht so leicht.



Ollek schrieb:


> ...*errinere aber nochmal daran das sich warscheinlich die meisten Vereine an ihre Auflagen halten*. Und wenn nicht gehört es festgestellt und Angezeigt,aber nicht *pauschalisiert* und jeden Verein in diese Ecke gestellt so wie es aus deiner Formuliereung herüber kam.


Leben wir im gleichen Land? |bigeyes
Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus halten sich die allerwenigsten Vereine an irgendwelche Besatzvorgaben...
Und die Zahlen der verkauften Fische bei Händlern/Züchtern auf der einen - und der angeblichen besetzten Fische auf der anderen, sprechen da Bände. |rolleyes



Veit schrieb:


> Nur um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen, dass Besatzmaßnahmen teilweise völlig verfehlt und nur zur Freude der Angler geschehen.


Und genau so kenne ich das leider auch nur allzu oft. 
Den Angelvereinen mehr oder minder freie Hand bei der Bewirtschaftung ihrer Gewässer zu lassen war so mit die schwachsinnigste Idee die Behörden je hatten. #q



ok1 schrieb:


> Und wer immer noch glaubt Kaprfenbesatz könne eine sinnvolle Hegemaßnahme sein, der hat einige Jahre Erkenntnisgewinn verpasst.


Da hast Du mal vollkommen Recht. Nur leider haben diese Erkentnisse wohl die allermeisten Angelvereine bislang verpasst...


----------



## Blauzahn (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Den Angelvereinen mehr oder minder freie Hand bei der Bewirtschaftung ihrer Gewässer zu lassen war so mit die schwachsinnigste Idee die Behörden je hatten. #q



Hallo Stefan,
wie stellst Du Dir denn eine Änderung vor, bzw. was würde Deiner Meinung nach sinnvoller sein?
Bisher wird der zur Zeit herrschende Zustand vehement kritisiert, ohne jedoch klare Vorschläge zu machen.
Unser (mein) Verein verfügt über keine eigenen Gewässer, wir sind Mitglied im AVS Chemnitz (ein paar Zahlen anbei)
174 Mitgliedsvereine
10.667 Mitglieder
Standgewässer: 1.347 ha
Fließgewässer: 689 km
Hege/Gewässerpflege: 53.335 h
Materieller Wert (bei 5 €/h): 266.675
Für jedes/n Gewässer bzw. Gewässerabschnitt (Fließgewässer) gibt es Verantwortliche, die anhand der Fangbuchauswertungen und in Zusammenarbeit mit Spezialisten im Landesverband den Besatz organisieren und durchführen.

Wie sähen im genannten Beispiel Deine Vorschläge für einen sinnvollen Besatz aus respektive welche Instanz sollte diesen durchführen und wie sollte dabei verfahren werden?

Gruß und Dank
René


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Hallo Stefan,


Stefan? Wer is Stefan? |bigeyes



Blauzahn schrieb:


> ...wie stellst Du Dir denn eine Änderung vor, bzw. was würde Deiner Meinung nach sinnvoller sein?
> ...
> Für jedes/n Gewässer bzw. Gewässerabschnitt gibt es Verantwortliche, die anhand der Fangbuchauswertungen und in Zusammenarbeit mit Spezialisten im Landesverband den Besatz organisieren und durchführen.


Klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht - ist zumindest bei Weitem besser, als was hier so abgeht.
Aber Gewässer wie vom DAV oder sonstiger großer Verbände/ Vereine sind da meist eh nicht so betroffen, weil ganz einfach das Geld fehlt um in jeden See tonnenweise Fisch zu werfen.
Haben die "Spezialisten vom Verband" eine fachliche (öko-/ biologische) Ausbildung? Das wäre in meinen Augen mal so das Mindeste. 
Darüber hinaus sollten einige grundsätzliche Dinge als Vorraussetzung erfüllt sein, um überhaupt besetzen zu können:

Zunächst mal muss ein Besatz (gleich welcher Art und Umfang) immer kleiner sein als die Differenz von natürlichem Ertrag und Fang eines Gewässers. D.h. es darf nur dann besetzt werden, wenn mehr als der Ertrag abgeschöpft wird (je Jahr).

Dann darf ein Besatz nur aus solchen Arten bestehen, die ökologisch einwandfrei in ein Gewässer passen. "Pi mal Daumen" oder "das hat hier immer funktioniert" kann einfach nicht sein!

Und schlussendlich muss der Wahnsinn mit dem Besatz von adulten Exemplaren aufhören. Damit zerstört man nur die gewässereigenen Nachkommen.

_Das alles gilt natürlich nicht für Teiche - da kann meinetwegen Besetzt werden was will, der zu erwartende Schaden an der "natur" ist zu vernachlässigen._



Jetzt sind wir aber ziemlich weit ab vom Thema?


----------



## Blauzahn (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Stefan? Wer is Stefan? |bigeyes



Sorry Stefan |supergri - Paddy oder Foolish Farmer



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Haben die "Spezialisten vom Verband" eine fachliche (öko-/ biologische) Ausbildung? Das wäre in meinen Augen mal so das Mindeste.



Soweit mir bekannt ja!




FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wir aber ziemlich weit ab vom Thema?



Finde ich nicht, wir sind ja gerade an Lösungen der kritisierten defizite beim Besatz, welcher im Zusammenhang mit C&R ins Feld geführt wurde....

Grüße

@Veit
nun wäre ich schon noch an Deinen geheimen Quellen und Deinem Insiderwissen interessiert #6


----------



## dirkbu (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich habe nun den ganzen Thread durch. Musste dabei zustimmen, schmunzeln, lachen oder einfach nur den Kopf schütteln. Es wurde ja auch eigentlich schon alles gesagt.
Nun komme ich aber auf die Fragen zurück.


_1. „Wo geht der CR Trend hin?“_

_2. „Glaubt ihr das sich sowas auf die Mehrheit der Deutschen Angler übergreifen könnte wie z. B. in Holland?“_

_3. „Könnten die Gesetzregelung sich anpassen?“_

_4. „Wir haben ja die Gewässer für atemberaubendes Fischen... können wir den Niederlanden nach eifern?“_


Zu 1. und 2. Wo der CR-Trend hingeht, kann ich nicht sagen. Gibt es überhaupt einen Trend? Viele Angler haben viele unterschiedliche Beweggründe warum und wie sie angeln. Hauptsache ist doch, dass man sich bewusst sein muss, ein Lebewesen am Haken zu haben.

Zu 2. Ich hoffe, dass es keine Mehrheitsverhältnisse geben wird um ein ausgeglichenes Verhältnis zu haben.

Zu 3. Die Gesetze bleiben hoffentlich so wie sie sind. Im Tierschutzgesetz ist doch alles geregelt. Wenn ich mich nicht irre steht das Tierschutzgesetz als Bundesgesetz über dem Landesfischereigesetz.

Zu 4. Warum sollen wir den Niederländern nacheifern? Eine eigene ausgewogene Angelkultur ist doch die beste Lösung.
Eine europäische Lösung in anderen Themen wie Fischereischein mit oder ohne Prüfungspflicht sollte mal geregelt werden.


Nun noch ein paar persönliche Anmerkungen:
Nicht nur in diesem Thread wird größtenteils schwarz/weiß geschrieben. Andere Meinungen werden selten akzeptiert.
So Worte wie Kochtopfangler oder Allesabschläger, Familienverwerter u.s.w. sind so wertfrei und überflüssig wie Kirschen im Dezember ernten zu wollen.

Jeder hat seine eigene Einstellung zum Angeln und das ist auch gut so. Denkt mal daran, wie die Berufs- und Industriefischer mit der Kreatur Fisch und den Gewässern umgehen.

Meine Einstellung (C&D) zum Fisch und Angeln ändert sich eh nicht. Meine Reviere sind meistens Flüsse wie Schwinge, Oste und Unterelbe. Im Urlaub kann es Nord- oder Ostsee sein wie auch mal die Mosel oder wo man sonst so ist. Mit Teichen hab ich es nicht so, denn die sind oft nicht zum relaxen.
Ich entnehme nur das, was ich auch verwerten möchte. Auf den Zielfisch wird auch der Köder ausgerichtet.
Es ist schön in der Natur zu sein und zu relaxen. Wenn dann noch ein für mich „brauchbarer“ Fisch abfällt ist doch alles schön. Der Rest wandert wenn möglich zurück. Das Tierschutzgesetz macht es möglich.


----------



## Veit (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@ Blauzahn: Ich schick dir mal ne PN!


----------



## Schuschek (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



dirkbu schrieb:


> ....
> Zu 4. Warum sollen wir den Niederländern nacheifern? Eine eigene ausgewogene Angelkultur ist doch die beste Lösung.


 
Tja, das verstehe ich auch nicht. Genauso warum man sich Arbeitsmarkttechnisch an Amerika orientiert. Oder warum viele immer mehr Englische oder besser gesagt Denglische Wörter benutzen. Irgendwie brauch man in Deutschland was zum nacheifern. Kann ich nicht wirklich verstehen.

Es wurde geschrieben daß es immer weniger Fische gibt und Schuld daran oft die älteren Angler sind oder die, die es nicht anders kennen. Dabei fällt mir dann ein, diese älteren Angler waren auch mal jünger und haben damals schon so geangelt wie Heute und es gab auch damals dann die noch älteren. Dann kommt bei mir zwei Fragen hoch: Was wurde damals anders gemacht wie Heute? Oder läuft eher jetzt etwas verkehrt? Damals diente das ganze mehr zum Narungserwerb und es deshalb wurde garantiert mehr mitgenommen. Eventuell sind wir Angler ja von eins zwei richtig Guten Angeljahren total verwöhnt und erwarten immer das gleiche, oder etwas läuft Heute ganz anders wie Damals. Auf dieses C&R gehe ich überhaupt nicht ein weil es schon seit weit über 200 Beiträge nichts bringt, außer graue Haare und Stress!#d Deshalb eher ein kleines bisschen neben dem eigentlichen Thema


----------



## ok1 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Schuschek schrieb:


> Es wurde geschrieben daß es immer weniger Fische gibt und Schuld daran oft die älteren Angler sind oder die, die es nicht anders kennen. Dabei fällt mir dann ein, diese älteren Angler waren auch mal jünger und haben damals schon so geangelt wie Heute und es gab auch damals dann die noch älteren. Dann kommt bei mir zwei Fragen hoch: Was wurde damals anders gemacht wie Heute?



Auch nochmal ein spannender Aspekt. Dieses andere Verständnis von Natur, Tiere und deren Nutzung kann man ja nicht nur bei älteren Angelkollegen, sondern auch bei Anglern aus anderen Kulturkreisen - also die oft beschimpften Östler - beobachten. Leider gibt es für solche Unterschiede nur wenig Verständis bei den Anglern höherer Moral. Da wird immer ganz fix verurteilt. 

Wir haben hier zur Spargelzeit hunderte Arbeiter aus östlichen Ländern. Die gehen auch mal angeln. Ohne Angelschein und nehmen alles mit. Ich sehe wie die hier leben und bezahlt werden und kann mir grundsätzlich vorstellen wie deren Lebensbedingungen zu Hause sind. Ich finde ganz und gar nicht gut, wie diese Menschen zum Teil mit den Fischen umgehen. Dafür aber, dass die jeden Fisch mitnehmen, habe ich tiefstes Verständnis. Die zu verurteilen ist in meinen Augen arrogant. Sie sind auf die Gesamtzahl der Angler gesehen auch kein Problem. Ärgerlicher finde ich es, wenn ich die Knicklichtverpackungen der Hochmoraler  oder deren Tauwurmdosen am Angelplatz finde.


----------



## ok1 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Was die Qualität der Gewässerbewirtschaftung durch Angelvereine angeht ist sicher einiges verbesserungswürdig. Ich glaube aber kaum, dass Behörden das besser können. Der richtige Weg wäre, die Vereine durch Ihre Verbände zu qualifizieren. Im DAV ist es meines Wissens auch so, dass etliche Vereine die Gewässerbewirtschaftung an den Landesverband abgeben und dieser die Verantwortung übernimmt. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob dies zwangsweise so ist oder auf freiwilliger Basis.


----------



## Veit (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Interessante Frage, Schuschek! - Was war früher anders?
Nun ich habe ja nen 65jährigen Angelkumpel, der seit früher Kindheit angelt und mir schon viele Geschichten von früher erzählt hat. Es muss wirklich mal genial gewesen sein mit den Fischbeständen...
An der Ostsee muss es mal möglich gewesen sein 100 Aale in einer Nacht zu fangen mit einer Rute wohlgemerkt. Zweistellige Karpfenanzahlen am Tag waren eher Regel als Ausnahme. Hecht gingen auf die einfachsten Blinker und das in rauen Mengen. Sicherlich war es nicht an allen Gewässern gleichgut und manche Arten, die aufgrund des Klimawandels heute häufiger sind (Waller, Rapfen z.Bsp.), gab es damals sicher seltener, aber es war schon deutlich mehr in den meisten Gewässern als heute von den ganz stark verschmutzten mal abgesehen. Und in der Tat wurde damals so gut wie alles mitgenommen, so jedenfalls das was ich aus den Erzählungen rausgehört habe.
ABER es gab weniger Angler als heute und die Angelgeräte/methoden waren bei weitem nicht so professionell wie heute. Ob damals also wirklich mehr aus den Gewässern rausgegangen ist als heute -gerade wenn man das Verhältniss zwischen den im Gewässer vorhandenen und entnommenen Fische vergleicht- ist also doch eher fraglich.


----------



## Dennert (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab bei meiner Formulierung tatsächlich an Seen gedacht - nicht an Teiche. Diesbezüglich hast Du sicherlich recht.
> Aber in dem Moment wo wir von halbwegs normalen Seen reden, ist das mein voller Ernst! Den natürlichen Ertrag eines größeren Gewässers (von mir aus ab 10 ha) muss man mit der Angel erstmal abschöpfen... ist gar nicht so leicht.


 
Ab 20 ha :m volle Zustimmung!
Solche Gewässer bekommt man (in der Regel) nicht kaputtgeangelt. Gut, es sei denn, 2km weiter befindet sich die nächste Großstadt. Aber wer hat schon soviel Glück, solche Gewässer in unmittelbarer Umgebung vorzufinden :-(
Zum nächsten fahre ich ne halbe Stunde, ich finde, das ist weit und ich müßte oft verzichten, was ich nicht will.
Dann nehme ich diese komischen Pfützen #q doch ab und zu in Anspruch. Damit ich da nicht nur zum Köderbaden hinfahre, *muß* der Verein besetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> An der Ostsee muss es mal möglich gewesen sein 100 Aale in einer Nacht zu fangen mit einer Rute wohlgemerkt


Einfach Rechnung:
Rute beködern, auswerfen, Biss, Drill, Landung, Aal abhaken, versorgen  -dafür sind sicherlich 4 - 5 Minuten nicht zu gering angesetzt.

Heißt bei 100 Aalen mit einer Rute also ca. 480 Minuten.
Durch 60 geteilt ergibt das ne Angelzeit von 8 Stunden.

Ohne dem älteren Herren nahetreten zu wollen: 
Glaub ich nicht!

Wenn die Fische immer so gebissen hätten wie beschrieben , geht man lieber an 4 Tagen hintereinander 2 Stunden angeln als einmal 8 - schon keine hundert Aale mehr möglich.

Es wird immer viel von den "guten alten Zeiten" geschrieben - in mir regt sich da oft der Verdacht, dass die Vergangenheit etwas verklärt wird. 
Man muß ja nicht gleich mit Verkalkung kommen...............


----------



## dirkbu (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Interessante Frage, Schuschek! - Was war früher anders?
> Nun ich habe ja nen 65jährigen Angelkumpel, der seit früher Kindheit angelt und mir schon viele Geschichten von früher erzählt hat. Es muss wirklich mal genial gewesen sein mit den Fischbeständen...


 
Hat zwar nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber ich möchte darauf mal antworten. Das Wort "interessant" nutze ich wie ein Kritiker oder Arbeitgeber, weil die Frage eigentlich nicht gestellt werden dürfte.

Interessant ist, dass die Geschichte unseres und der Nachbarländer wohl nicht im Gedächtnis ist und man „früher“ auch definieren sollte.
Ich gebe nur folgende Antworten:
Technische Industrialisierung ohne Rücksicht auf die Umwelt.
Industrialisierung der Berufsfischerei ohne Hege und Pflege der Gewässer.
Optimierung der Landwirtschaft ohne Rücksicht auf Gewässer.

Ich denke das reicht……
Die Umwelt hat schon immer zeitverzögert reagiert.

Nachtrag:
Hab noch die Begradigung, Verschleusung und Kanalisierung von Flüssen und deren Zuflüssen veregessen. An Fischtreppen dachte auch niemand.


----------



## FoolishFarmer (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Dennert schrieb:


> Ab 20 ha :m volle Zustimmung!


So aus dem Stehgreif kenn ich mal locker 10 Gewässer die kleiner als 20 ha sind (bei 3 Stück davon hab ich die Gutachten selbst gemacht), wo die ansässigen Vereine es nicht schaffen den Ertrag abzufischen. 




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es wird immer viel von den "guten alten Zeiten" geschrieben - in mir regt sich da oft der Verdacht, dass die Vergangenheit etwas verklärt wird.


So seh ich das eigentlich auch. Ist ja auch logisch - ein jeder von usn erinnert sich lebhaft und gern an die Sternstunden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> wo die ansässigen Vereine es nicht schaffen den Ertrag abzufischen.


und die Angler dann trotzdem behaupten, es wäre kein Fisch drin weil sie nix fangen....
;-)))

Dazu ne einfache Frage:
Wie viele Fische schwimmen an einem Köder (, Fried- oder Raubfisch, Kunst- oder Naturköder) vorbei, bis einer mal beißt? 10? 100? 1000?

Der Neckar bei uns sitzt wirklich voll mit Fisch - wenn man da Dynamit reinknallt, kann man auf den Fischen trockenen Fußes den Fluß überqueren. Sieht man sowohl an der "Sternstundentagen" beim angeln wie auch an diversen Fahrten mit dem Boot und Echolot - was man da trotz der geringen Wassertiefe an Fischen sah, ist unglaublich.

Und der Fisch beißt dann meist auch noch bei einem Angler, der auch etwas angeln kann (wieviel sind das wohl in %?? 5? 10%?)...

Trotzdem sagen die meisten Angler, dass zu wenig Fisch drin sei.....

Weil sie nix fangen?
Weil sie nicht (so gut) angeln können?

Man muß nur jedes Jahr auch mal sehen, was da an Fischbrut rumschwimmt (und da sieht man ja nur die an der Oberfläche).

Wenn man dazu noch sieht und weiß, was da an Fisch rauskommt, dann merkt man erst wie produktiv ein Gewässer sein kann.

Trotz allem Geheule denke ich auch, dass Angler kaum in der Lage sein werden bei einem Gewässer auch nur die Produktion abzuschöpfen, geschweige denn es leerzufischen.

Bedenklich kann es allenfalls bei bestimmten Fischarten, wenn eine Fischart das Pech hat, ein "Modefisch" zu werden und daher von allen (un)möglichen Experten beangelt zu werden.

Aber auch hier muß ich feststellen, dass da oft die Fische scheinbar nur ausweichen auf Pätze mit weniger Angeldruck - aber nicht dass man keine mehr fängt (man muß nur weiter laufen und unbequeme(re) Angelplätze in Kauf nehmen..


----------



## Veit (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@ Thomas: Ich glaub ihm das eigentlich schon, dazu kenne ich ihn zu gut, als dass er mir irgendwelche Märchen erzählen könnte. Oft wurde damals auch manchmal mit mehr als einem Haken geangelt und nicht nach jedem Fisch ein komplett neuer Köder drangemacht. Ein paar "spitzfindige" Angler haben die Aale auch mit Aalharken oder Drillingsketten gerissen. Die 100 Aale wurden aber wohl schon mit einer normalen Angel gefangen. 
"Mein" Angelopa sagte ja auch, dass er selbst nur so ein bis zwei Stunden gesessen hatte und dann immer etwa 20 Aale gefangen hat. 
Für uns ist das sicher heute kaum noch vorstellbar, aber es gab diese Zeiten scheinbar wirklich mal.


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

das ist ja wirklich erfreulich, dass auf einmal quer durch die Fraktionen der C & R Befürworter wie der bewussten "Entnehmer" auch über Bewirtschaftung nachgedacht wird.
In meinen Augen sowieso wichtiger!
Bewirtschaftung hat sich auch an vorhandenen Gegebenheiten zu orientieren. Verbaute, versteinte, verschlammte Bäche und Flüsse können halt nur noch bedingt "Eigenproduktion" erzeugen. Besatz ist nicht nur sinnvoll sondern oft die einzige Möglichkeit das Aussterben bestimmter Arten zu verhindern.


----------



## Dennert (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> So aus dem Stehgreif kenn ich mal locker 10 Gewässer die kleiner als 20 ha sind (bei 3 Stück davon hab ich die Gutachten selbst gemacht), wo die ansässigen Vereine es nicht schaffen den Ertrag abzufischen.


 
hast gewonnen ! :m 

PS : den Ertrag ohne zusätzlichen Besatz? Nahrungsarme Baggerseen mit spärlichem Pflanzenwuchs oder eventuell strukturreiche Naturseen?

war Spaß|supergri


----------



## dirkbu (8. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> das ist ja wirklich erfreulich, dass auf einmal quer durch die Fraktionen der C & R Befürworter wie der bewussten "Entnehmer" auch über Bewirtschaftung nachgedacht wird.
> In meinen Augen sowieso wichtiger!


 
Hat zwar auch nichts mit dem Thema zu tun, aber das sollte jedem organisierten und nichtorganisierten Angler am Herzen liegen.

Ein Angler im Verein trägt in der Regel am meisten dazu bei.
Die Vereine sind auf Gelder und aktive Mithilfe angewiesen um Hege und Pflege seiner Gewässer zu betreiben. Pachtgemeinschaften verschiedener Vereine sind dabei das Optimum.
Mein Verein z.B. hat sowohl Brack- als auch Süßwasserbereiche.
Jedes Jahr werden durch Elektrofischen z.B. ca. 120.000 Brütlinge Lachse und Meerforellen gewonnen und wieder ausgesetzt. In den Laichbereichen immer wieder Sand und Kies eingebracht. Den Rest regelt die Natur. Siehe da, Erfolge sind da, denn sonst würde z.B. Elektrofischen nichts bringen.
Na ja, Arbeitsdienste wie aufräumen gehören auch dazu...

Traurig war, dass dieses Jahr im Anglerheim eingebrochen wurde. Es wurden nur ein paar gebrauchte Autobatterien und wenige Flaschen Schnaps gestohlen. Dabei haben die Einbrecher auch noch die Aufzuchtanlage außer Bertieb gesetzt und die Aufzucht für dieses Jahr damit vernichtet.

Ob nun C&R oder C&D regelt eh das Tierschutzgesetz. Hab schon was dazu geschrieben.


----------



## Ollek (9. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



FoolishFarmer schrieb:


> Leben wir im gleichen Land? |bigeyes
> Aus meiner Erfahrung heraus halten sich die allerwenigsten Vereine an irgendwelche Besatzvorgaben...
> Und die Zahlen der verkauften Fische bei Händlern/Züchtern auf der einen - und der angeblichen besetzten Fische auf der anderen, sprechen da Bände. |rolleyes



|kopfkrat Dann sprich es an, wenn du in so einem Verein bist.

Langsam keimt in mir der Gedanke das unser Verein echt ne Ausnahme im Land ist. Nix für ungut dann kann ich einige Reaktionen schon verstehen.

Aber evtl. sollte man dann bei der nächsten Vereinssitzung nicht mit geduckten Kopf vor seinem Bierchen sitzen und zu allem ja und Amen sagen.

Gruss


----------



## FoolishFarmer (9. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ollek schrieb:


> Langsam keimt in mir der Gedanke das unser Verein echt ne Ausnahme im Land ist. Nix für ungut dann kann ich einige Reaktionen schon verstehen.
> 
> Aber evtl. sollte man dann bei der nächsten Vereinssitzung nicht mit geduckten Kopf vor seinem Bierchen sitzen und zu allem ja und Amen sagen.


Das wäre eigentlich das Mindeste...

Fakt ist aber, dass nahezu überall deutlich mehr besetzt wird und zudem auch noch ganz andere Arten, als eigentlich erlaubt! Und dabei beziehen sich meine Erfahrungen nicht auf meine Region, oder mein Bundesland hier - das geht quer durch die Republik. 


Btw: Im Übrigen bin ich u.a. aus diesen Gründen vor einigen Jahren aus einem Verein ausgetreten. Zu bewegen war da leider nichts, weil 80 % halt nach Fisch gebrüllt haben - egal wie. #d


----------



## oyb (9. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Das war schon immer so und ich sehe keinen vernünftigen Grund, warum sich das schlagartig ändern sollte.


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Veit schrieb:


> Ich halte auch wenig von Anglern, die ALLES zurücksetzen, wobei ich für diese auch irgendwo Verständnis habe, denn warum sollte man etwas essen was einem nicht schmeckt.



Habe leider noch nicht den ganzen Thread durch, aber diese Aussage von Veit finde ich interessant.

Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich etwas jagen und fangen, was mir nicht schmeckt?

Sorry, aber für Angler, die gar keinen Fisch essen, egal ob selbst gefangen oder vom Fischladen, habe ich absolut *kein* Verständnis!


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Wicked Walley

Willst Du sagen, ich darf nicht angeln wenn ich selbst keinen Fisch essen mag?


----------



## gründler (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Bezieht sich wohl auf fische die nicht dem Zielfisch entsprechen.Das meint Viet!


----------



## WickedWalleye (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Willst Du sagen, ich darf nicht angeln wenn ich selbst keinen Fisch essen mag?



Nein, das darf man natürlich.

Es ist nur so, daß mir persönlich das Verständnis dafür fehlt. |supergri


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Gut mir auch.
Ich bin auch auch ein Freund selektiver Entnahme und meine auch das dies zeitgemäss ist.
Problematisch ist die Fixierung vieler Angler auf sogenannte Edelfische. Bei uns z.Bsp. Zander und Aal und alles andere geht wieder rein. Damit kann man gerade hart befischte Vereinsgewässer schon mal aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen.

Gruss

Pauly


----------



## Gunnar. (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Moin,


> Gegenfrage: Warum sollte ich etwas jagen und fangen, was mir nicht schmeckt?


 
Ob Pfanne oder Realese , eines haben alle gemeinsam. Alle haben Spaß am Angelhobby.
Wer den Spaßfaktor negiert, sorry aber der lügt.


----------



## Ollek (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> Ob Pfanne oder Realese , eines haben alle gemeinsam. Alle haben Spaß am Angelhobby.
> Wer den Spaßfaktor negiert, sorry aber der lügt.



very |good:

Auf keinen Fall würde ich den Spassfaktor verneinen, aber diesen auch nicht *VOR* der Kreatur Fisch stellen. Deshalb für mich *kein *generelles C&R da dieses genau das tut.

Egal was alle generellen Releaser dieser Welt nun denken oder nicht, aber von dieser meiner Meinung kann werde und darf ich nicht abweichen :g
Lasse aber jeden gern seine Meinung zum Thema.

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> Lasse aber jeden gern seine Meinung zum Thema.


Klasse Satz, den ich in diesem Zusammnhang gerne öfter lesen würde...

Aber es hat sich ja herausgestellt, dass es sich um eine Krankheit und keine Persönlichkeitsstörung handelt..... :

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/content/view/871/751/


----------



## ok1 (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Das früher alles besser war, erzählen die "Alten" ja so gern wie häufig. Ich glaube auch gern, dass die mehr Aale gefangen haben als heute. Der drastische Rückgang der Aalbestände ist in seinen Ursachen hinreichend dokumentiert und hat gar nichts mit Anglern zu tun. Ähnlich ist es doch mit ganz vielen Fischarten. Daraus sollten wir nicht generelle Rücksetzgebote für Angler ableiten, sondern Maßnahmen zum Schutz unserer Gewässer, Renaturierung, Fischtreppen etc. Der Lebensraum muss erhalten oder wiederhergestellt werden.


----------



## ok1 (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Willst Du sagen, ich darf nicht angeln wenn ich selbst keinen Fisch essen mag?



Stellen wir uns mal vor ein Jäger geht zur Jagd. Will das Fleich aber nicht essen. Nur einen möglichst grossen Hirsch erlegen. Also schiesst er einen mit einem Betäubingspfeil, macht ein Foto und lässt den Hirsch wieder laufen. Oder wenn er echt Tierlieb ist schiesst er nur mit ner Farbpatrone. Dann bekommt der Hirsch nur einen Schreck. Was gäbe das für eine Geschrei. Zurecht? Dem Hirsch ist ja gar nichts passiert? Die Überlebensrate dürfte auch höher sein als beim C&R von Specimen Fischen. ;+


----------



## Pikepauly (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

So habe ichs nicht gemeint.
Was wäre wenn der Jäger das Fleisch verkauft.
Dies ist übrigens der Regelfall, mein Vater ist passionierter Jäger und ich habe Einblick in die "Szene".


----------



## ok1 (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ich auch nicht. Aber zum gewerblichen Fischfang brauchst Du einen anderen Fischereischein. 

Ich sehe das nicht so verbissen, solange anständig mit dem Lebewesen umgegangen wird. Stundenlanges hantieren fürs Boardfoto finde ich perverser als totmachen, abhaken, aufessen.


----------



## gründler (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ein Jäger hat zu Pflegen und Hegen.Und ein vernünftiger Jäger denkt vorausschauend und macht nicht bei allem was sich bewegt denn Finger krum.Und ausserdem kannst du nicht Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen.Vor der Schußabgabe und beim Ansprechen weiß der Jäger das er das angesprochene Wild erlegen will,ein Angler weiß nicht was da beißen kann.
lg


----------



## Ollek (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

ok1...|sagnix...ausser...|good:


----------



## Ollek (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> ein Angler weiß nicht was da beißen kann.
> lg



|znaika:*Einspruch* *!!!*

ein Karpfenspezie weiss mit sehr grosser Warscheinlichkeit was beisst was sein tun danach nicht rechtfertigt wenn er der "generellen fraktion" angehört um es auf das Beispiel mit dem Jäger zu beziehen.


----------



## maesox (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Gründler


|good:|good:...


----------



## gründler (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ollek schrieb:


> |znaika:*Einspruch* *!!!*
> 
> ein Karpfenspezie weiss mit sehr grosser Warscheinlichkeit was beisst was sein tun danach nicht rechtfertigt wenn er der "generellen fraktion" angehört um es auf das Beispiel mit dem Jäger zu beziehen.


 
Ausnahmen gibt es überall.Aber auch da kann alles andere beißen,es wird minimiert aber nicht ausgeschlossen!
Fakt:Waidgerecht Schonend etc.und was dann jeder selber macht,ist sein Bier solange er es Rechtfertigen kann.Hinzu kommt Jäger denken ein bißchen anders da werden schwache und junge Tiere erledgt und die alten schlauen erfahrenen läßt man am Leben.Ein Silberfuchs mit 5-8J.hat es geschafft sich diese Zeit durchzuschlagen und für gesunden Nachwuchs zu sorgen,warum sollte dieser geschossen werden wenn noch 4 schwache und 6 halbstarke im Revier sind.
Und so zieht sich das durch die ganze Tierwelt,Hegen Pflegen nicht sinnlos töten.Darum gibt es auch Abschußpläne etc.


----------



## ok1 (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



gründler schrieb:


> Hinzu kommt Jäger denken ein bißchen anders da werden schwache und junge Tiere erledgt und die alten schlauen erfahrenen läßt man am Leben.



Sorry, ist arg OT. Aber das steht vielleicht so im Lehrbuch. Ist auch richtig so. Aber in der Stube hängen dann die Geweihe der kräftigen Hirsche und ie Köpfe der dicken Keiler und damit wird auch an den Stammtischen geprahlt. Das ist alles wie bei uns. Nur der fette Karpfen zählt.


----------



## Pinn (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> Problematisch ist die Fixierung vieler Angler auf sogenannte Edelfische. Bei uns z.Bsp. Zander und Aal und alles andere geht wieder rein. Damit kann man gerade hart befischte Vereinsgewässer schon mal aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen.



Mit dieser Problematik bin ich auch noch nicht ganz durch. Ich denke, selbst in größeren Gewässern kann der Raubfischbestand spürbar dezimiert werden, wenn überwiegend auf Raubfisch geangelt wird. Ich angle an Rhein, Ruhr und Rhein-Herne-Kanal sowie in den Duisburg-Ruhrorter Häfen.

Zielfische der meisten Angler hier im Pott sind Zander und Hecht. Der Aal wird immer seltener gezielt beangelt, eben weil er selten geworden ist. Neuerdings (seit einigen Jahren) wird der Wels immer interessanter.

Ich verspüre Unbehagen, wenn ein Angelfreund mir erzählt, er sei reiner Raubfischangler. Da klingt manchmal durch, es gäbe sowas wie eine Rangordnung der unterschiedlichen Angelmethoden auf verschiedene Fische. Zum Bleistift in der Reihenfolge: Friedfischangeln - Raubfischangeln - Fliegenfischen oder so ähnlich. Sowas ist absoluter Blödsinn!

Ich angel auf das, was meine Angelgewässer hergeben. Barben mit der 6#er Fliegenrute oder mit der 12m-Stippe sind Sachen, die ich mir für 2008 vorgenommen habe.

Rotaugen und Brassen angeln kann ich und mach das auch.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## ok1 (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Pinn schrieb:


> Zielfische der meisten Angler hier im Pott sind Zander und Hecht. Der Aal wird immer seltener gezielt beangelt, eben weil er selten geworden ist. Neuerdings (seit einigen Jahren) wird der Wels immer interessanter.



Jepp. Das meine ich hier in Berlin u.U. auch zu erkennen. Die ganz harte Wettkampfangler, die nur mit der Pole unterwegs sind,  dann gibt es natürlich noch die Karpfenspezies oder die Raubfischangler, die fast ausschliesslich mit Kunstköder angeln. Das die allerdings Raubfische spürbar dezimieren, mag ich  noch nicht so richtig glauben. Eher schon, dass durch den Angeldruck die Räuber nicht mehr so einfach zu fangen sind. Und grundsätzlich ist in der Art Gewässer, wie  Sie bei uns zu Hauf vorkommen, der Mangel an Laichplätzen ein viel grösseres Problem. Wenn sich der Bestand nicht mehr reproduzieren kann, ist natürlich jede noch so kleine Entnahme schädlich.


----------



## gründler (10. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



ok1 schrieb:


> Sorry, ist arg OT. Aber das steht vielleicht so im Lehrbuch. Ist auch richtig so. Aber in der Stube hängen dann die Geweihe der kräftigen Hirsche und ie Köpfe der dicken Keiler und damit wird auch an den Stammtischen geprahlt. Das ist alles wie bei uns. Nur der fette Karpfen zählt.


 
Und wo werden die zu 70% geschossen im Ausland oder auf Jagdreisen,und dann kommt es sehr stark aufs Revier an.Es gibt gute sehr gute und schlechte bis normale Reviere.Aber in der Regel schont man und selektiert nach Stark und Alt oder Schwach Krank,und schießt nicht denn stärksten Bock aus dem Sprung.Aber es gibt immer Ausnahmen und auch schwarze Schafe egal in welcher Schicht.
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Wenn schon zum Thema Jagd, dann richtig:
In Deutschland wird so gejagt (bzw. soll so gejagt werden), dass eine vorgegebene "Schichtung" beim Geschlechterverhältnis und Alter der jeweiligen Tiere erreicht wird, um im vorhandenen Revier (Lebensraum) erreichen zu können, einige gute/kapitale Tiere "ernten" zu können.

Dies wird in Deutschland gerade bei Geweih- und Gehörnträgern eben an der Trophäe fetsgemacht:
Je größer das Geweih, desto gesünder/vitaler das Tier.

Nachteil solcher "Erntetiere": 
Im Gegensatz zu Fischen, bei denen auf Grund der Faserstruktur das Alter und die Größe beim Verzehr nicht so die Rolle spielen (eher aufgenommene Schadstoffe wie Schwermetalle - aber die schmeckt man ja nicht), ist die Fleischqualität bei älterem Wild nicht so berauschend (mußte mal ne 6 - jährige Gams kochen- das Vieh war schlicht nicht genußfähig...).

Im Ausland wird dagegen meist zum Fleischerwerb gejagt (außer da, wo es viel Jagdtourismus gibt) und dementsprechend auch mehr Wert auf "fleisch" - statt "trophäenstarke" Stücke gelegt.

Fakt ist, dass überall wo der Mensch meint regulierend (ob positiv oder negativ) eingreifen zu können, das meist nie klappt - ob beim angeln oder jagen.

Und dass (wurde auch schon hier im Thread geschrieben) daran am wenigsten die schuld sind, die Wild oder Fisch entnehmen, sondern meist eine entsprechende (meist negative) Änderung der Biotope (ob Reviere oder Wasser):
Verbauung, fehlende Ruheplätze, einseitige Ernährung durch monokulturelle Landwirtschaft, fehlende Laichplätze/Möglichkeiten, falscher Besatz, etc. etc..


----------



## WickedWalleye (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass überall wo der Mensch meint regulierend (ob positiv oder negativ) eingreifen zu können, das meist nie klappt - ob beim angeln oder jagen.




Hi,


das sehe ich persönlich etwas anders.

Wenn einmal in die Natur eingegriffen wurde, dann setzt das eine Kette in Gang aus der es keinen anderen Ausweg gibt, als weiter regulierend einzuwirken.

Der Mensch hat schon so massiv in die Natur eingegriffen, daß uns allen garnichts anderes übrig bleibt, als hier und dort Hege zu betreiben und nachzuhelfen. Populationen zu zählen, Schutzzonen einzurichten, auch Besatzmaßnahmen, die Wiederansiedlung bereits verschwundener Tierarten usw. Das sind natürlich alles Eingriffe. Und die müssen meiner Meinung nach auch geschehen, weil die Tier- und Pflanzenwelt im Beisein des Menschen garnicht mehr von allein ins Gleichgewicht kommt. Daraus resultieren dann Zustände, wo sich eine Tierart ungehindert und ohne natürliche Feinde explosionsartig vermehrt. Und da muss man dann eigentlich wieder eingreifen,  wobei man das Gleichgewicht dann wieder an einem anderen Ende  gestört hat, was dann wiederum einen neuen Eingriff erdordert usw. Wie gesagt, es ist eine Kette.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> das sehe ich persönlich etwas anders.
> ...


 
Ein natürliches Gleichgewicht existiert nicht, nirgendwo. Die Natur ist in einem permanenten Prozess der Anpassung und Veränderung. Arten kommen und gehen, Bestandsdichten schwanken auf und ab, Biotope entstehen und verschwinden wieder. Für die Natur an sich ist der Mensch im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein Vulkanausbruch, eine Flut oder eine Dürreperiode. Wir können i.e.S. gar nicht regulierend eingreifen, weil das ganze System viel zu komplex ist.
Was wir unter regulieren verstehen ist, unsere Umwelt an unsere Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Das können lebensnotwendige Eingriffe sein, wie Landwirtschaft, Energiegewinnung etc., das können aber auch emotionale Bedürfnisse sein, wie das, eine Art vor dem Aussterben zu retten. 
Ergo tun wir alles weniger für die Natur insgesamt( die brauch das gar nicht ) sondern für unsere eigene Existenz. Das paradoxe daran ist, das das was wir tun ( oder glauben tun zu müssen ) auf Dauer die Art Mensch zum Aussterben verurteilt.


----------



## dib (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ein natürliches Gleichgewicht existiert nicht, nirgendwo. Die Natur ist in einem permanenten Prozess der Anpassung und Veränderung. Arten kommen und gehen, Bestandsdichten schwanken auf und ab, Biotope entstehen und verschwinden wieder. Für die Natur an sich ist der Mensch im Prinzip nichts anderes als ein Vulkanausbruch, eine Flut oder eine Dürreperiode. Wir können i.e.S. gar nicht regulierend eingreifen, weil das ganze System viel zu komplex ist.
> Was wir unter regulieren verstehen ist, unsere Umwelt an unsere Bedürfnisse anzupassen. Das können lebensnotwendige Eingriffe sein, wie Landwirtschaft, Energiegewinnung etc., das können aber auch emotionale Bedürfnisse sein, wie das, eine Art vor dem Aussterben zu retten.
> Ergo tun wir alles weniger für die Natur insgesamt( die brauch das gar nicht ) sondern für unsere eigene Existenz. Das paradoxe daran ist, das das was wir tun ( oder glauben tun zu müssen ) auf Dauer die Art Mensch zum Aussterben verurteilt.


 das sihst du völlig richtig aber leider sind die meisten nicht so schlau wie du und realiesieren nicht das es unser ende ist wenn wir so weitermachen wie bisher.(sorry das ich dich mal beleidigt habe und mit meinen beiträgen eure diskusionen gestört habe ,hatte einen ganz schlechten tag normalerweise bin ich lockerer


----------



## Dart (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

dib
Dir wird niemand etwas übel nehmen, warum auch?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/newreply.php?do=newreply&p=2011353
Nur...gestatte der Tastatur mal ne Auszeit
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## gründler (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Zitat:
Thomas9904;2011440]Im Ausland wird dagegen meist zum Fleischerwerb gejagt (außer da, wo es viel Jagdtourismus gibt) und dementsprechend auch mehr Wert auf "fleisch" - statt "trophäenstarke" Stücke gelegt.





Da hast du zum teil mit Recht,wobei sich hier auch der Trend mehr und mehr zur Trophäe abzeichnet.Die letzten Jahre werden wir Jäger mit Anzeigen Werbung gelockt wo einem die Trophäe zu 90% versprochen wird,und das nicht nur in Super Jagdgebieten,oder wo viel Jagdtourismus stadtfindet.Nein auch der noch so kleinste Fleck fast ünberührter Natur wird angeboten.

Unser letzter Polenbesuch zeigte dieses mal wieder vorzüglich. Vor uns waren ein paar Dänen da,sie hatten in einer Woche (5 Jagdtage,2tägliche sitzungen) 11 wirklich Kapitale Hirsche und 23 sehr starke Böcke sowie 4 Keiler über 80kg,der größte 113kg erlegt,sie berichteten uns das sie gezielt vom Guide zu denn Standplätzen gefahren sind und sich nach und nach die schönsten ausgesucht haben.("Geld und Wodka machen alles möglich")Wir haben es bei 4 Böcken und 2 Sauen belassen,obwohl etliches mehr drin gewesen wäre
(auch 5 Jagdtage).
Und leider geht dieser Trend mehr und mehr in die Höhe,die Anbieter locken mit immer größeren Angeboten,blätter mal durch Jagdzeitschriften etc.Wenn du das Geld hast kannst du fast alles als Abschuß bekommen.Nicht das ich sage du hast unrecht thomas,aber das mit dem Fleisch ist nur bedingt richtig.Zum teil ja zum teil nein.Deine Aussagen stimmen schon so,aber wie gesagt der Trend im Ausland =die wollen auch nur die Dollars der Reichen Jäger. 
Also wie schon gesagt in jeder Schicht von A-Z gibt es Schmuu und Schindluder! 
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



> Also wie schon gesagt in jeder Schicht von A-Z gibt es Schmuu und Schindluder!


So isses!


----------



## Ollek (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hab mal gesehn wie irgentwelche Proletenjäger in Sibirien ne Tigerdame schossen die durch Tigerbabys die hinter einem Bauzaun gesetzt wurden und durch ihre Mutterinstinkte anglockt wurde.
  :vSchade das ich diese Jungs mal nicht im realen Leben treffe. Die können sehr stolz sein auf ihre Trophäe.

Und da braucht mir auch keiner kommen mit Hege und Pflege, das ist einfach nur ne Sauerei.


----------



## Dart (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hat jemand nen Bauchladen günstig zu verkaufen:q
Der arme Ollek ist reif für ne Bockwurst|bigeyes:q#h
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Ollek (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Du Reiner bei den derzeitigen Diskussionen läuft das Geschäft bestens. |wavey:


----------



## Elbefischer (11. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Da sich nun einige mit ihren sehr einseitigen Meinungen festgelegt haben und mancheiner nicht vorhat über seinen Tellerrand zu schauen, möchte ich das anfangs Thema aufgreifen.
C&R, wie gehts weiter?

Einige Vereine haben bereits ein Entnahmefenster etabliert, welche ich für durchaus sinnvoll halte.
Bei uns gibt es soetwas nicht, allerdings beobachte ich das es immer mehr Angler gibt die mit Bedacht entnehmen um den Bestand nicht zu gefärden.
Ich denke ´und hoffe ´ das C&R sich weiter durchsetzen wird.
Ich für meinen Teil bleibe weiterhin Sportfischer, nicht werde also weder meine Kühltruhe füllen noch nach dem ersten Hecht, Zander oder was ich gerade beangle einpacken.
Aber jedem das seine.
Gruss Carsten


----------



## Franzl (12. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> Das positive denken ist ja da, aber bring das mal an einen 50-60Jährigen Vorstand ran. Das ist das Problem die sind in einer andere Zeit aufgewachsen, wie wir und das wir vorgesetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> Wen diese Läute nicht mehr da sind wird das denken vieler anderst sein, war bei uns auch so im verein ganze 10Jahre lang.


 

uund ietz gönnenn wia kein graden satz ner chreiben #6


----------



## mr.ilmenau (12. April 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Franzl schrieb:


> uund ietz gönnenn wia kein graden satz ner chreiben #6



Hey, net lussig mache darieber. Dat könne Dein zukunftiger Forstand seinn.#6


----------



## NoSaint (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

So ich möchte zu dem Thema C & R auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben. 

Ich selber bin auch dafür dass man mit Sinn und Verstand an die Sache der Angelei rangeht. Einfach alles tut zu schlagen was einem in die Finger kommt finde ich auch schwachsinnig. 
Dennoch bin ich ein Angler, der seine (paar) Fische schon gerne mitnimmt, ich mein ich übertreibe es nicht und achte schon darauf wo die Grenze ist, so dass ich nicht sinnlos 100erte Fische mitnehme. Mal ein Beispiel, ihr fangt euren größten Hecht, von vielleicht gut nem Meterzwanzig. Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, ich wäre mir nicht sicher ob ich den zurücksetzten würde. Jedoch wenn ich an einem Tag wirklich mal nen guten Fisch fange und danach einen zweiten, auch wenn der größer wäre, würde ich den wieder zurück setzten. Ich finde nur C & R ist nicht der Sinn vom Angeln aber nur reine Entnahme ist auch nicht sinnvoll, meiner Meinung nach gibts da ne goldene Mitte und ich bin ebenfalls kein Angler der sich die kühltruhe vollstopft und Fische bunkert. 

Aber ich esse nunmal auch sehr sehr gerne frischen Fisch und da ich zudem in einer sehr großen Familie wohne, rücken zu men besonderen Essen von einem schönen großen Fisch auch schnell mal 8 Mann an, so dass der große fisch auch nicht verkommt...

Was ich nunmal nicht leiden kann ist wenn mir jemand seine Meinung auf Auge drückt, so dass ich zum C & R gezwungen werde oder aber zur zwingenden Entnahme.

Was ich jedoch echt schlimm finde sind angler die damit pralen wie viele fische die gefangen haben und wenn man dann mal genauer nachfrag sind 95% der Fische gerade knapp über dem Schohnmaß, sowas ist für mich regelrechtes Fischausrotten und darf einafch nicht sein!!!!


----------



## keilerkopf (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Mahlzeit, 
werde mich jetzt auch mal dazu äußern mit dem C&R.
1. Die wenigsten Gewässer haben einen Bestand, der aus reiner natürlicher Besiedlung oder Reproduktion stammt.
2. Viele der Gewässer, die wir zum Angeln nutzen entstammen menschlicher Hand (Baggerseen, Teiche in Parkanlagen etc.) und werden von dieser gepflegt.
3. Jegliche selbst auferlegte Zwänge und Restriktionen würde ich ablehnen, da die Restriktionen durch die Gesetzeslage (lebendiger Köderfisch verboten, Hälterungsverbot) völlig ausreichend sind.
4. Es liegt im Ermessen eines jeden Vereins eine artspezifische Höchstentnahmemenge zu definieren über das Jahr. Diese Entnahmemenge sollte sicherstellen, daß die Bestände nicht zu arg dezimiert werden. Diese Regelung ist meines Wissens seit Jahrzehnten (bei uns zumindest) gängige Praxis
5. Ich halte es für recht bedenklich ein Lebewesen aus reinem Spaß am Drill und Nervenkitzel beim Anbiss aus seinem Element zu befördern und anschließend wieder zurückzusetzen.
Nun vielleicht noch ein paar Anmerkungen und Fragen:
Setzen wir als nächstes eine maximale Angeltiefe fest, um an die Oberfläche beförderte Fische sicher und lebendig wieder zurücksetzen zu können?
Angelverbot ab einer definierten Wassertemperatur, um ein Überleben zurückgesetzter Fische zu gewährleisten?

Fürchte fast, der Beitrag hat kaum neue Aspekte in die Diskussion gebracht, aber wollte das dennoch mal loswerden...


----------



## Niederbayer75 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Was ich an solchen Diskussionen immer lustig finde ist, dass diejenigen die darüber nachdenken und diskutieren einen Punkt außer Acht lassen und/oder einfach vergessen:

Diejenigen, die in Foren unterwegs sind - und das auch auf längere Zeit - kennen die Thematik zur genüge und es stellt sich automatisch (zumindest bei den meisten) eine gewisse Balance ein. Man entnimmt einige Fische zum Essen (man zahlt ja schließlich nicht die Karte, um dann später alles wieder rein zu werfen und um den evtl. sogar gleichen Fisch dann teuer zu bezahlen) und viele dürfen wieder schwimmen und weiter leben. Wenn alle so in dem Stil fischen würde, gäbe es doch gar keine Probleme. Aber der Großteil der Fischer - so sehe ich das - ist nicht in Foren, informiert sich nicht richtig bzw. ist einfach desinteressiert und knüppelt alles ab was er fängt! Diese Personen wissen ja auch gar nicht welche Kapazität ihr Gewässer hat und was sie alles mit ein bißchen Wissen fangen könnten! Woher sollte auch ein Gespür dafür kommen...

Also stellt (zumindest zum Großteil) nicht der Forumsteilnehmer das Problem dar, sonder der Rest der Anglerschaft (weil es anteilig einfach deutlich mehr sind).
Ich beobachte regelmäßig an meinem Hausgewässer, dass egal was gefangen wird, alles eingepackt wird (sei es vom kleinen Rotauge, über einen kleinen Hecht bis hin zu den - oft zufällig gefangenen - Ausnahmefischen).
Der Großteil dieser Fischer hat außer der Fischerprüfung nie irgendwelche Theorie gelesen oder sich richtig Gedanken gemacht (und in den Fischerzeitungen wird nur der Fisch angesehen und der Artikel - besonders wenn es um C&R geht - wird übergangen).

So sehe ich das und ich glaube ich liege nicht so falsch.
Deswegen bringen die Meinungsverschiedenheiten, ob jetzt absolutes C&R oder doch lieber alles entnehmen HIER gar nichts. Wir machen uns wenigstens Gedanken und versuchen es besser zu machen - alle außerhalb fast gar nicht. Bei den meisten von uns läuft es sich auf einen angenehmen Mittelweg raus! Und so finde ich es auch OK.

Gruß
Niederbayer


----------



## ernie1973 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Also, wenn einer sich an Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße und die evtl. vorhandenen Fanglimits hält, dann kann er in diesem Rahmen ALLES entnehmen, was er möchte!

Dafür darf keiner an den Pranger gestellt werden!

Wer meint, er müsse C&R betreiben, der soll dies einfach machen, wenn er dann fröhlicher ist und der Fisch nur so minimal verletzt war, dass es gefahrlos möglich ist!

Zu Rechtslage von C&R ist nur zu sagen, was schon gesagt wurde - manche Fische sind ungeheuer glitschig und fallen halt wieder rein!

Aber ich entnehme auch regelmäßig Fisch zum Eigenverzehr und fühle mich dabei weder schlecht, noch muß ich mich vor irgendeinem überengagierten C&R Angler rechtfertigen, da ich mich stets im Rahmen der Gesetze bewege und auch moralisch nichts verwerfliches mache!

Vielleicht kämen die streitenden Parteien besser miteinander aus, wenn jeder es so macht, wie er es für richtig hält und wir alle ein Wenig toleranter gegenüber Kollegen wären, die es halt anders sehen als wir selbst!

Aber einen Fisch unnötig lange zu quälen, nur für ein paar tolle Photos, um damit zu prahlen und sie ins Netz zu stellen finde ich weitaus schlimmer, als mal einen Kapitalen mitzunehmen und ihn einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuzuführen!

Diese "guckt mal was ich gefangen habe-Poser Bilder/Videos" finde ich schlimm, da es dabei letztendlich nur um das Ego eines "tollen" Anglers geht, der doch nur angeben will!

Mir fehlt die Rechtfertigung für diese unnütze Quälerei eines Fisches, wenn ich schon bevor ich ihn fange weiß, dass ich ihn (verletzt) wieder reinwerfen will!

Da kann ich ihn auch gleich schwimmen lassen, Taucher werden und mich nur daran erfreuen, ihn nur mal in seinem Element zu sehen!


Auch dieser Beitrag bringt nichts Neues, aber ich fühle mich keinesfalls mies dabei, auch zu essen, was ich fange und muß mich dabei ganz sicher nicht vor "C&R"-Fanatikern rechtfertigen, die mich von Ihrem Auftreten manchmal fast an verblendete PETA - Freaks erinnern!

Ernie


...und ich denke, dass kein verantwortungsbewußter Kollege das "Alles-Abknüppeln" unterstützt - aber einige schwarze Schafe hat es immer gegeben und die wird es wohl leider auch immer geben!


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Ja gegenseitige Toleranz wäre wünschenswert,halte ich persönlich aber für reines Wunschdenken,solange die eine Partei glaubt,die alleinig seligmachende Philosophie
für sich entdeckt zu haben und fast zwanghaft,b.z.w. fanatisch versucht,die andere 
Partei,die Entnahme für ihr ureigenes Recht hält,von ihrem Gutmenschentum zu überzeugen!
Ich für meine Person,hege eine unendliche Toleranz gegenüber Releasern,mir ist es wirklich völlig egal,was die mit ihren Fängen machen,obwohl ich es nicht unbedingt verstehen kann,seinen Lustgewinn aus dem Drillen und Fotodokumentieren von Fischen
zu ziehen,nur umgekehrt wird kein Schuh daraus.
Da wird vom gelobten Land (Holland) gefaselt,die traditionell noch nie an Hechten interessiert waren,weil die auch lieber die Zander,aus ihren schlammigen Gräben verzehrt
haben und sich dabei inzwischen,in politisch bedingter Selbstbeschränkung ergeben mussten.
Ich hoffe nur für mich und andere normal orientierte Angler,dass es hierzulande niemals,
auf Grund von politischen Mehrheiten,zu Holländischen Verhältnissen kommt!

Taxidermist


----------



## WickedWalleye (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Da wird vom gelobten Land (Holland) gefaselt,die traditionell noch nie an Hechten interessiert waren,weil die auch lieber die Zander,aus ihren schlammigen Gräben verzehrt
> haben und sich dabei inzwischen,in politisch bedingter Selbstbeschränkung ergeben mussten.
> Ich hoffe nur für mich und andere normal orientierte Angler,dass es hierzulande niemals,
> auf Grund von politischen Mehrheiten,zu Holländischen Verhältnissen kommt!




|good:  Seh ich auch so!


----------



## Schleien-Stefan (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ja gegenseitige Toleranz wäre wünschenswert,halte ich persönlich aber für reines Wunschdenken,solange die eine Partei glaubt,die alleinig seligmachende Philosophie für sich entdeckt zu haben und fast zwanghaft,b.z.w. fanatisch versucht,die andere Partei von ihrem Gutmenschentum zu überzeugen!



Sehr gut, so soll das sein! #6



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich für meine Person,hege eine unendliche Toleranz gegenüber Releasern,mir ist es wirklich völlig egal,was die mit ihren Fängen machen



Ehrlich? Deine restliche Argumentation hört sich garnicht so an? |kopfkrat

Ist klar, wenn man als Standart einfach festsetzt das man selber natürlich 





> normal orientiert


 ist und andere Angeler daher eben doch als die komische Ausnahme darstellt, trägt das nicht dazu bei Konflikte - auch und gerade hier im Board - abzuwenden, wenn immer gestichelt wird.

Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige der bei Fangbildern von 10 Forellen, 5 Hechten oder zuletzt irgendwie 50 Hornhechte (Leistungssport?) oder so nicht ganz weiss wie man die sinnvoll verwerten will, zumindest wenn man nicht damit handelt. Aber manch einer hat eben eine größere Familie, sei demjenigen ja auch gegönnt. Aber lass die anderen Ihren Fisch zurücksetzen, ohne das du ihne unterstellst sie seien unnormal, nur weil sie was anderes machen als Du... #q

Das ist fast wie bei Christopf Daum, der nix gegen Schwule hat, aber gleichzeitig Kinder vor diesen Einflüssen beschützen will... #q

Sorry, aber Toleranz hat auch mit dem zu tun, wie man andere tituliert.

Es ist nicht besser ob man die Leute für C&R oder C&K beschimpft, nur der Blickpunkt ist ein anderer. Deswegen bin ich eben auch für C&D => Catch & Decide, und ich denke mal die meisten denkenden Angler machen das von ganz alleine, der eine eben ein bisschen mer in die, oder eben in die andere Richtung... Also: Liebhaben!

#g#g#g


----------



## Niederbayer75 (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

|good:


----------



## Taxidermist (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

@Schleien-Stefan,Die Angler,welche ich als "normal orientiert" bezeichnet habe,gehen ihrem Hobby,also dem Fischfang im ursprünglichen Sinne nach.Diese wollen auch eigentlich keine Gesetzlichen Änderungen,ganz im Gegensatz zu den Hardcore Releasern,welche hier gerne ein zweites Holland hätten,was ja auch des öfteren als Ideal hingestellt wird!
Mir reicht die gegenwärtige Gesetzgebung vollkommen aus und selbst diese beinhaltet
bereits weitgehende Einschränkungen,die man aber noch als Sinnvoll erachten kann.
Ich bin jedenfalls nicht bereit,mir mein Hobby,von ein paar Zeitgeist orientierten,mit
zweifelhaften Ambitionen kaputt reden zu lassen und werde mich mit den mir gegebenen
Mitteln,dagegen zur Wehr setzen.
Die ganze Diskussion hier und an anderen Stellen,könnte man sich sparen,wenn jeder
einfach releasen würde,wenn ihm denn danach ist und nicht versuchen würde,anderen
sein Dogma aufzudrängen.So wie das läuft und dazu noch öffentlich,wird es langfristig
zu weiteren Einschränkungen des Angelns führen.
Es steht natürlich jedem frei sich Mehrheiten zu beschaffen und z.B. auf Vereinsebene
oder auch im Verband seine Politik zu machen!So etwas hatten wir ja schon mal,wenn
ich da an einen Staatsanwalt Drosse denke,der Mann hat dem Hobby mehr geschadet
als die schlimmsten Tierschützer zu träumen gewagt hätten.Glücklicherweise weilt er
schon ein paar Jahre lang nicht mehr unter uns!
Ich hoffe im Fall des zwanghaften Releasens,nun auf die "schlafende Mehrheit",damit
ähnliches nicht nochmal passiert.
Das ich in meinem vorausgegangenen Post manchmal etwas bissig formuliert habe,gebe
ich durchaus zu,aber das tut die andere Seite ja genauso!
Es ist allerdings wirklich so,das ich Releaser toleriere und es nur schlicht zum kotzen
finde,dass so einige dieser "Tierfreunde" meinen,dass ich mich rechtfertigen sollte,nur
weil ich schon mal einen Fisch entnehme.

Taxidermist


----------



## Gunnar. (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Hi,



> Die Angler,welche ich als "normal orientiert" bezeichnet habe,gehen ihrem Hobby,also dem Fischfang im ursprünglichen Sinne nach


 Das schafft "Feinde" auf beiden Seiten. Denn m.E. hat werder 100%iges C&R  und 100%ige Entnahme was mit normal u.o. ursprünlich zu tun. Aber wer will das hören??


----------



## Pikebite (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: C&R, wie gehts weiter?*

Mensch, was geht das hier ab...#d

Seit Izaak Walton gibt es Leute die alles zurücksetzen und andere, die alles mitnehmen. Und dann auch noch einige, die manche Fische mitnehmen und manche zurücksetzen. Und Menschen und Fische existieren nach wie vor auf diesem Planeten!

Was soll denn die gegenseitige Miesmacherei?


----------

